# The Winner!



## Lia

This is a game that is played on another forum that I frequent, or at least did... Basically, it's simple. The last person to post is 'The Winner.'

One wouldn't think so, but it's surprisingly fun, and gentle intimidation and the throwing of insults is fine so long as it is done with good manners and finesse. lol

I guess one could call it a friendly race to infinity, because it runs and runs... it's very popular on the other forum; and hopefully it will catch on here.    

So, let me be the first to declare myself...


The Winner!!!!

​


----------



## muleman RIP

Snow will melt today and that is a winner!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Snow will melt today and that is a winner!


 
It is indeed, but, I quite forgot to mention that one has to actually declare themselves the winner, by word, or picture, etc... lol.

So, once again, it gives me great pleasure to decalre myself...


----------



## Doc

And the winner is ....... drum roll please .......

 ME


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## thcri RIP

I think we had this game many years ago here of FF and guess what???


I was the


Winner!!!!!​


----------



## Lia

Doc, haha, Murph, Jackieblue... it desolates me to have to bring y'all to a sense of reality, but ('scuse me whilst I try to stop my sides from splitting with laughter), y'all don't know what you're up against. My er... tenacity and competitiveness is renouned far and wide.  *sighs* 

 I AM THE WINNER!!!!




​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Doc, haha, Murph, Jackieblue... it desolates me to have to bring y'all to a sense of reality, but ('scuse me whilst I try to stop my sides from splitting with laughter), y'all don't know what you're up against. My er... tenacity and competitiveness is renouned far and wide.  *sighs*
> 
> I AM THE WINNER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




NOT


Therefore I am
the Winner
​


----------



## Lia

Don't make me put my hand on my hip!!!

I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Don't make me put my hand on my hip!!!
> 
> I am the WINNER!!!!



Go ahead, put your hand on your hip.  It won't matter I am the winner!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Well Lia I am tapping my foot here.  Of course I am the winner


----------



## Galvatron

Anyone to post after me is a Loser.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Anyone to post after me is a Loser.



Galvi, this thread is about being a winner, not a wiener


----------



## Av8r3400

You guys argue all you want.  In the mean time, please acknowledge the fact that I have won.

Thank you.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> You guys argue all you want.  In the mean time, please acknowledge the fact that I have won.
> 
> Thank you.



Not so fast.


----------



## Av8r3400

It's okay, Murph.  Really.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Well Lia I am tapping my foot here. Of course I am the winner


 



Oh, sweet Jesus! It almost breaks my heart to ‘wake you up’ Murph, but you ain’t cottoned on yet to the fact that I am a woman, whilst you… well, you are just a male who is so naïve it’s a shame to disillusion you. 

Honey, you can’t possibly win this game of Winner, against me. 

We women, well, we lead the way, and you men can but er… follow. 





oops!!!   I almost forgot there....           *I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

If you can't see this then I am the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> It's okay, Murph.  Really.



Larry it is not a problem.  I am the again the winner.


----------



## pirate_girl

No Peanut Buttah, I is.. lol


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Oh, sweet Jesus! It almost breaks my heart to ‘wake you up’ Murph, but you ain’t cottoned on yet to the fact that I am a woman, whilst you… well, you are just a male who is so naïve it’s a shame to disillusion you.
> 
> Honey, you can’t possibly win this game of Winner, against me.
> 
> We women, well, we lead the way, and you men can but er… follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops!!!   I almost forgot there....           *I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!*



You can wake me up anytime at 4:00 am.  As for winning if I would not have brought this thread up today ( I had all this time to search for it since I woke up so early this morning) you or no one else would have one since I was the winner by about a week or so.

Again I am the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> If you can't see this then I am the winner.





pirate_girl said:


> No Peanut Buttah, I is.. lol




You two speaking so softly I am sorry,  Eyes is the winner


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> haha!



haha nothing, you have to go to work in a bit.  Again eyes is the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

In the words of our great President and Supreme Leader:  I am the winner get over it.


----------



## pirate_girl

In a couple of hours...


Know what?








































































I am the winner!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Honestly PG - if you must copy me then obviously I am the winner.


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> Honestly PG - if you must copy me then obviously I am the winner.


"It's the sincerest form of flattery, you know", stated the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

YEA for me    this is the first time Ive won some thing ,all hail i am the winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

I have nothing to do today but Type 

I am the fricken Winner​


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

If i didn't wave to go too work ,it's hard being the winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> If i didn't wave to go too work ,it's hard being the winner!




It is because you are not the Winner, I am the winner


----------



## Lia

Guys, guys! Don't make me do Voodoo on y'all!!! I am the winner!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Guys, guys! Don't make me do Voodoo on y'all!!! I am the winner!!!!!



you don't skear me.  Eyes is the winner.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> you don't skear me. Eyes is the winner.


 
You'd be scared if'n you knew that I know Karate...












...and 50 other dangerous words!   


*I, I, I, I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> You'd be scared if'n you knew that I know Karate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 50 other dangerous words!
> 
> 
> *I, I, I, I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!*​




Until you put your hands on your hips I am not skeared.  Still even if you did that meant I was the winner and still am the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

As long as murph makes spelling, punctuation, and grammatical errors in his posts - I am the winner.  Any further posts of murph's (aka thcri) that contain spelling, punctuation, or grammatical errors automatically make me the winner.


----------



## JackieBlue

I am THE WINNER!!!



Hey Lia!  Is that you in your avatar?  If so, you look a lot like Kelly Monaco.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> As long as murph makes spelling, punctuation, and grammatical errors in his posts - I am the winner.  Any further posts of murph's (aka thcri) that contain spelling, punctuation, or grammatical errors automatically make me the winner.



Only the OP can make rules and not as it goes.  Your screwed and I am THE WINNER


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:


> Only the OP can make rules and not as it goes.  *Your *screwed and I am THE WINNER




You're not the winner.  I am.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> You're not the winner.  I am.



Ah ha, you caught me.  Oh ok I mess that up all the time.   But none the less this makes me


The WINNER​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Murph, did you write that in the snow all by yourself?  

Oh yeah, you know I'm the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Murph, did you write that in the snow all by yourself?
> 
> Oh yeah, you know I'm the winner.






Whether I had help or not,   I am the Winner


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It's the middle of the night in England.


*I'm the winner !!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> It's the middle of the night in England.
> 
> 
> *I'm the winner !!!*




It is almost eight in Ohio. 

I am the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

sorry,you seem to think posted last,thus i am the winner.


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> I win



You may have "win" but you are not a winner.  I am the winner


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii am the winner!


----------



## Av8r3400

Winner winner, chicken dinner.


(me.)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

⠠⠊ ⠁⠍ ⠞⠓⠑ ⠺⠊⠝⠝⠑⠗⠖


----------



## Av8r3400

Huh?


----------



## thcri RIP

I leave for a while and  things just get messed up here in this thread.  

Keep in mind I am younger than you all and can stay up later than you all.  Now dammit would you all just go to bed so I can.  Got to get up early again and remain 

Winner​


----------



## Av8r3400

I think you meant me.

But that's okay.  You'll feel better in the morning once you have taken your Geritol.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> I think you meant me.
> 
> But that's okay.  You'll feel better in the morning once you have taken your Geritol.



No I meant all of you.  No geritol but I have been getting up every morning at 4:00 am.

Now I am the winner.


----------



## Av8r3400

Until now.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

-- ..- .-. .--. .... / .. ... / - .... . / .-.. --- ... . .-. / -....- / .. / .- -- / - .... . / .-- .. -. -. . .-.


----------



## thcri RIP

Not so fast


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

y e s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















   t h a t  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















   f a s t  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*  -  *   -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








   i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











   a m  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














   t h e  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























   w i n n e r


----------



## thcri RIP

Pretty creative there PB.  To bad it don't get you anywhere.  The winner is here.


----------



## Av8r3400

Until now, again.


----------



## thcri RIP

Until when? No more I am winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Gonna be a rough night for you east coasters, I will be the winner for at least a few hours.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think murph should be disqualified from this game - he already won the last round:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=8034&page=31&highlight=last+post

So that definitely makes me the winner!


----------



## Av8r3400

Until now, yet again.


----------



## jpr62902

My post is the only accurate one in this thread.  I am, as of this moment, in the lead.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Re- I'm the winner!


----------



## pirate_girl

Je suis le gagnant!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Je suis le gagnant!


 


NOT!    

Eyemzviner


----------



## Av8r3400

Oops.  Me again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ich habe gewonnen!  LOL


----------



## Av8r3400

Nein, meine kleine freundin.


Ich bin der Ersten.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kein haben Sie nicht. es ist ich ich ich!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Du?

Nyet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Du?
> 
> Nyet.



Ja? ich...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

私は勝者だ


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> 私は勝者だ


smart ass!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

私のお尻は、スマートかもしれないが、私はまだ勝者です！


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

El ganador  senor


----------



## pirate_girl

Czech it out........


A vítězem je mě!


----------



## Av8r3400

100011  111001?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyZXefPj8Y"]YouTube        - Important Announcement from the President[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not so fast,I'm now the winner!


----------



## Lia

I love y'all people, but alas, I must leave you lagging far behind in this race...     *Takes a bow*


----------



## Av8r3400

...behind me.


----------



## thcri RIP

I'm back.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I'm back.


 
In your dreams baby... you can be first, AFTER me!!!



Stand back!!!         I AM THE WINNER!!!!​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> In your dreams baby... you can be first, AFTER me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stand back!!!         I AM THE WINNER!!!!​




Age before Beauty Baby,  Move over, stand back whatever, I am the winner


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Age before Beauty Baby Move over, stand back whatever, I am the winner


 
You may be in the lead, temporarily, because I am busy and my comp is doing it's weekly scan, so it's taking me forever to post, but, lemme tell ya...

I shall be back, bigger, stronger and braver than ever, and then I shall lead!  

Be afraid!  be very afraid! 

Meanwhile, I declare myself:

THE WINNER!!!!!  ​


----------



## thcri RIP

Listen here Sweetheart, move on.  Young and fast does nothing to Old and Wise.  

again I am the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Never fear,the new winner is here!


----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Never fear,the new winner is here!



As you said, the new winner is here.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Then he moved along for the true winner - me!


----------



## Cowboy

Me


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Me



Dam Cowboy, that one is hard to beat.  But still I am the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bimp, been out grubbin' in my BX and yes I'm still the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Bimp, been out grubbin' in my BX and yes I'm still the winner.



You might just as well go back out.  You won't get anyplace here, I am the winner


----------



## Cowboy

And once again , ME ME ME be the winner  

 BTW ,  I,m only working 5 foot from my puter the rest of the day .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm a foot from my computer and getting paid for it!  I guess I win!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I'm a foot from my computer and getting paid for it! I guess I win!


 I'm retired & dont even have to get out of my chair , so good luck with that PB . Which makes me the winner .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You may be old, tired, and have nothing better to do but I am the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I'm retired & dont even have to get out of my chair , so good luck with that PB . Which makes me the winner .





PBinWA said:


> You may be old, tired, and have nothing better to do but I am the winner.



I think your both just too late, I am winner


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> You may be old, tired, and have nothing better to do but I am the winner.


 I resemble that remark  . But guess again . Me Winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You no winner any more - me winner.


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> You no winner any more - me winner.


 Really slow day at the office EH!  Slower here = Me winner .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I heard you have to leave your compound to win the prize.  

Might as well give up now since I am the winner!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I heard you have to leave your compound to win the prize.
> 
> Might as well give up now since I am the winner!


 You win


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yes!  I knew it!

Thread closed.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Yes!  I knew it!
> 
> Thread closed.



Normally when a thread is closed others can't post to it and there is a little icon at the left top that says it is closed.  So with this in mind and the fact that I can post to it and even make spelling eeeeerrrrs tells me I am the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Perhaps you are right but I am still the declared winner.  I respect Cowboy's decision as an impartial judge and will not insult him otherwise.


----------



## rback33

Silly people... I am... THE winner


----------



## Lia

Guys, guys, this is a pointless pursuit for y'all. It can lead nowhere, except to the despair of defeat, for you all. Happiness for me is gonna be in seeing y'all in the rear view mirror as I wing my way to the winning post.   




I WIN!!!!!​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Keep flapping Lia, you have a long way to go.  Rback you never had a chance because I'm the winner here.


----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> Keep flapping Lia, you have a long way to go.


 
You know, you really should do something about your shocking lack of confidence...   



> Rback you never had a chance because I'm the winner here.


 
An admirable sentiment, but I fear you've lost sight of the salient point here PB, and that is that I am already far ahead of you in the winning stakes.   Byebye Sweetie...    


Once again, I lead, I WILL Win!!!!


----------



## mak2

I am locking this thread.  If you try to post you will be banned.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

"WILL Win" doesn't cut it - that just means you accept the fact that I am already the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

mak2 said:


> I am locking this thread.  If you try to post you will be banned.



Losers can't lock threads.  As the winner here I'll lock it when I am ready to lock it.


----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> "WILL Win" doesn't cut it - that just means you accept the fact that I am already the winner.


 

You can dance around with semantics all you like, but you know that I will lead all the way, and be first to the winning post!!!


*The Winner takes a bow!!!!*​ 


*Lia*​


----------



## snow dog

who's the winner  ??


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> who's the winner ??


 

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Me means me and I am the winner.


----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> Me means me and I am the winner.


 
Nuh-uh!!!  Me=Lia.  It's a girl thing. So, I win!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Guys, guys, this is a pointless pursuit for y'all. It can lead nowhere, except to the despair of defeat, for you all. Happiness for me is gonna be in seeing y'all in the rear view mirror as I wing my way to the winning post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!​




Ha Ha Ha.  you will be looking in the rear view mirror allrighty.  As you drive away with your car I will be winning.

I am the winner.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Ha Ha Ha. you will be looking in the rear view mirror allrighty. As you drive away with your car I will be winning.
> 
> I am the winner.


 
Murph!  Shouldn't you be back at the lab, getting your bolts tightened? When will you learn that you cannot beat me?   


*I Win!!!!*


----------



## snow dog

is there a winner


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> is there a winner


 
Yes, I am she!


----------



## snow dog

but your not the last


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> but your not the last


 
Yet!  Watch this space!   lol



btw, nice avatar snow dog.


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Yet!  Watch this space!   lol
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice avatar snow dog.



Speaking of avatars, is that you in yours Lia.  Cause you look like Kelly Monaco from General Hospital.  She was on Dancing With The Stars too.  Very pretty!

Oh and I win!


----------



## snow dog

wish on ladies


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I was on the phone for a while but its nice to see that I'm still the winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Murph!  Shouldn't you be back at the lab, getting your bolts tightened? When will you learn that you cannot beat me?
> 
> 
> *I Win!!!!*





  You only wish.   Not a chance lady.  Go on your vacation and lose lady.  


I win I win I win


----------



## snow dog

who'sthe winner cycle boy


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> who'sthe winner cycle boy



That would be cycle boy in your terms.


----------



## snow dog

i was confused cause you anit the last post


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Pedal faster 'cause you are following the winner - me!


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> i was confused cause you anit the last post



Anit???    I can see why you are confused.  Makes no difference, you are not the winner at this time.  I am


----------



## snow dog

who Me?


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Pedal faster 'cause you are following the winner - me!




 ya think


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> ya think


 

ya


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yes, I think I am still the winner.


----------



## snow dog

PBinWA said:


> Yes, I think I am still the winner.


 


what


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What a great winner I am!


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> You only wish. Not a chance lady. Go on your vacation and lose lady.
> 
> 
> I win I win I win


 
OMG!!!  That's a good point Murph!!!  What'll happen whilst I'm away?  I'll just have to get me a proxy poster to keep my place, in the lead.  



Now, whose arm can I twist?


----------



## thcri RIP

Losers, I am the winner


----------



## snow dog

PBinWA said:


> What a great winner I am!


 

huh


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Huh, I'm the winner.


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> Losers, I am the winner


 

who ?


----------



## JackieBlue

Alrighty then.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> OMG!!!  That's a good point Murph!!!  What'll happen whilst I'm away?  I'll just have to get me a proxy poster to keep my place, in the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, whose arm can I twist?*




Yeah messing with the Wise Old Man can get you in trouble.  I am sure you could twist my arm as I would do it.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Alrighty then.


 



where Lia ?


----------



## thcri RIP

I am still the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

˙ʞɔɐq ǝq ןןıʍ ı ɹǝʌǝʍoɥ  ˙doʇs ʇıd ɐ ǝʞɐɯ oʇ ǝʌɐɥ ʎɐɯ ı ǝʞıן sʞooן ʇı ןןǝʍ


----------



## Lia

If'n y'all don't stop this nonsense, I'll kick yer sandcastles down!

*Now!!!!   I'm the Winner!!!  Ok?   *
​​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> If'n y'all don't stop this nonsense, I'll kick yer sandcastles down!
> 
> *Now!!!!   I'm the Winner!!!  Ok?   *
> ​




Ahh did Lia get one of her sandcastles knocked down some time ago.  


Sandcastle or not.  I am the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> ˙ʞɔɐq ǝq ןןıʍ ı ɹǝʌǝʍoɥ ˙doʇs ʇıd ɐ ǝʞɐɯ oʇ ǝʌɐɥ ʎɐɯ ı ǝʞıן sʞooן ʇı ןןǝʍ


 

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ɹǝuuıʍ ǝɥʇ ןןıʇs ɯɐ ı  ¡¡¡ʇuoɹɟ oʇ ʞɔɐq puɐ uʍop ǝpısdn ǝʇıɹʍ uɐɔ ʇɐɥʇ ǝuo ʎןuo ǝɥʇ ʇ,uıɐ noʎ*


----------



## Lia

Nice trophy's PB, but see now, they ain't legit here, 'cos the only prize that will be available here, is for y'all to bask in the glow of my success as the



WINNER!!!!!​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Lia said:


> Nice trophy's PB, but see now, they ain't legit here, 'cos the only prize that will be available here, is for y'all to bask in the glow of my success as the
> 
> 
> 
> WINNER!!!!!​



Ahh look I found a picture of Lia when she _was_ the winner.






Too bad I'm the winner now.


----------



## snow dog

where is the winner


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Here.



I am the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

. . . of second place.

I am the first place and only winner!


----------



## snow dog

whoa big boy


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Careful the winner is always faster!


----------



## snow dog

really


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Really!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Really!


HEY !! I thought this thread was closed  .


----------



## snow dog

whoa cowboy


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

yea i see you


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I see you too snow dog . . . in my rear view mirror!


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> yea i see you


 You cant I'm invisabull


----------



## snow dog

really bp


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Back in your dog house, the winner is here!


----------



## snow dog

where


----------



## Av8r3400

Here.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Where ever you are not.  Where I am the winner is!


----------



## Av8r3400

Oops.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ha


----------



## Av8r3400

*#1*


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> *#1*



behind me


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npqzBtJ2Gco"]YouTube        - LOOOOOOOSSSSEEERRR[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Winner!


----------



## Av8r3400

'Till now...


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> 'Till now...



Ya sure there isn't some Packer Super Bowl Parties going on around you?  Ya gonna lose anyways'


Winner here again


----------



## Av8r3400

You really wanna go there, Murph?


I didn't think so.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Murph you are such a whore for these type of threads.  Give it a rest for once.

Besides, I'm the winner.


----------



## Av8r3400

He might be cheap, but at least he's easy.


(Winner = me)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

PBinWA > Av8r3400


----------



## Av8r3400

Whatever.  


I1


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> You really wanna go there, Murph?
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.



I have no problem going to a Packer Super Bowl Party.


----------



## Av8r3400

Well, c'mon over to the winner's place for a drink.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Murph's not welcome at my place.  He drank all the beer and clogged the toilet the last time he was here.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Murph's not welcome at my place.  He drank all the beer and clogged the toilet the last time he was here.



That is because you served cheap beer.  but I came out as a winner


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Murph's not welcome at my place.  He drank all the beer and clogged the toilet the last time he was here.



Oh and by the way I might be out to Vancouver later this year with my bike.  You can ride along.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:


> Oh and by the way I might be out to Vancouver later this year with my bike.  You can ride along.


 Darn, too bad I had that family thing planned then.  Oh well, at least I will still be the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Darn, too bad I had that family thing planned then.  Oh well, at least I will still be the winner.



I wasn't asking if you were going to be around.  Just telling you to fill the refrigerator with beer.  Again I am the winner.


----------



## Av8r3400

Till I pass you by...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I leave the plunger out for you.

I'll be getting my first place prize!


----------



## Av8r3400

...for second place?


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> ...for second place?



That is a good place for you.  I will be in first.  AKA the Winner


----------



## Av8r3400

Until you woke up and realized you were just dreaming of being me, 




_*The Winner.*_


----------



## mak2

hi?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Welcome to my winning thread!


----------



## Av8r3400

That I won...


----------



## Cowboy

Mornin , great to be the winner on a fine Saturday morning .


----------



## Av8r3400

Had to check in this morning quickly and low and behold, I'm still the winner.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


>


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm back!  What have you losers been up to?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I'm back! What have you losers been up to?


 Winning


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Winning at losing I guess?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Winning at losing I guess?


Hey ! look over there PB . 



























 While I'm winning .


----------



## Trakternut

I'm just going to watch this thread until everybody wears out and then, I can come in and be declared..................................


----------



## Cowboy

Well until then I will hold the Winner title .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks like "then" happened and I'm still the winner.


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Well until then I will hold the Winner title .



Huh! I'd tell you what you're only good at holding, but, this thread would have to be moved to the Adult Forum section.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Huh! I'd tell you what you're only good at holding, but, this thread would have to be moved to the Adult Forum section.


 Sore looser


----------



## Trakternut

From what I've heard, what you're holding as much as you do makes you sore too!   Loser has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> From what I've heard, what you're holding as much as you do makes you sore too!  Loser has nothing to do with that.


Dont you have a tractor to work on or some snow to shovel TN .  My outside work is done for the weekend which makes me the winner .


----------



## JackieBlue

At least there is something else being said in here other than "I win".


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I win!


----------



## snow dog

how do you figgure that


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> how do you figgure that


 Because he said so


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Dont you have a tractor to work on or some snow to shovel TN .  My outside work is done for the weekend which makes me the winner .



Ummmmmmmmm........nope! See I got done shoveling snow a week ago, so, I won that contest too!


----------



## snow dog

i see you


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Ummmmmmmmm........nope! See I got done shoveling snow a week ago, so, I won that contest too!


 Good for You .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Good for me?


----------



## Cowboy

Yes, good for You too .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Let's get socialist!  We all win!


----------



## snow dog

put it to a vote


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

There's no vote.  We all win in a depressingly homogeneous and uninspiring sort of way.


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> There's no vote. We all win in a depressingly homogeneous and uninspiring sort of way.


 Count me out .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

How about if we all hold hands and sing koombaya?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> How about if we all hold hands and sing koombaya?


 Well Ok then .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOch5MKFkjE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kum Ba Ya[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Jeeze PB at least post one I can relate to . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ"]YouTube        - Joan Baez - Kumbaya (1980)[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Aaaaarrrggghhhhh. . . .my ears!


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Murph you are such a whore for these type of threads.  Give it a rest for once.
> 
> Besides, I'm the winner.



Gee PB who is the post whore now  


But I see I am still the winner.


----------



## snow dog

who is


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I am!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

No,    I am


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Not any more.


----------



## Av8r3400

Not with me back in da house.

I be puttin' up da whoppin' on all y'all.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AoOa-Fz2kw"]YouTube        - Highlander - MacLeod receives The Prize[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8h8snfYidg"]YouTube        - By the Power of Greyskull[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Wow - I remember that show!  Too bad I'm gonna win this stupid contest! 


(maybe)


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzOGmGQHP6Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - Thundercats Intro[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thundercats?  Really?


----------



## Av8r3400

For your benefit, since I'm the winner, here.


----------



## Cowboy

I sure hope I dont have to pull out the big guns & pull a Sushi on Ya'll so ya wont even open this thread .


----------



## Av8r3400

You just leave your big gun safely where it is.  You don't want it to go off prematurely...


----------



## tsaw

Nice!! I can come in late to this and WIN!!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

...2nd place.


----------



## tsaw

Yup you are second place!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Crap tsaw's here . . . there goes another thread.


----------



## snow dog

whos the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

It's okay, cause I still won...


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> whos the winner












*MEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## snow dog

who


----------



## Av8r3400

Not you...


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> Not you...




You got about as much chance at winning this as the Vikings have at winning a superbowl.


----------



## snow dog

hows that


----------



## Av8r3400

Stay under that chair, Murph...  See y'all at Lambeau next year.  You'll see another *WINNER*!


----------



## snow dog

whoa


----------



## Av8r3400

Giddy up!  Right to the Winner, Me.


----------



## snow dog

easy fella


----------



## Av8r3400

I might be cheap, but I'm not easy (usually).


----------



## snow dog

this race aint big enough


----------



## Av8r3400

... to have any other winners but me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Except for me.


----------



## Av8r3400

Right behind me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You sure about that?


----------



## Av8r3400

Yup.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I would like to ,
am i sure,
the last post is mine,
Winner!


----------



## tsaw

PBinWA said:


> Crap tsaw's here . . . there goes another thread.



Ha ha.. you know I'll win - 


I WON!!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

the winner


----------



## Cowboy

Early bird gets the win .


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Early bird gets the win .




True, but it's the second mouse who gets the cheese!




I win!


----------



## mak2

sorry Vikes and Pack fans, the Colts are gonna win the Superbowl at home next year.  If there is a next year.

Thread closed.


----------



## snow dog

think again


----------



## Trakternut

And again!


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> And again!


 I am the winner . Thanks for the setup TN .


----------



## snow dog

who


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Me!


----------



## snow dog

look who woke up


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

And is loading up on coffee!  Watch out beeyaatches!


----------



## snow dog

that wont last long


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

Sneaky Sneaky . But no winner .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

i see


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm the winner1


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

where is PB


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> where is PB


He's chasing the real winner, who is me.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

me me me I'm winning


----------



## Cowboy

I'll take over as the winner again while everyones napping


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJmqCKtJnxM"]YouTube        - budweiser wassup commercial[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

It's come to my attention that I'm the winner!


----------



## Av8r3400

until now...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

And now your time has passed.


----------



## snow dog

who


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Yet i have reposted to be the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I've heard posting in this thread is hazardous to huskies.


----------



## Av8r3400

But your efforts have been wasted.  Because I am now victorious.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Howl..................


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Back in your dog house!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Dog house is setup too win.


----------



## Av8r3400

But you still have dog-breath.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Dog house is setup too win.



Nice

Hey look a cat!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L4nBJ_obOE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - KITTEN VS HUSKY PART II[/ame]


Damn distractions


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks like the cat is winning (just like me).


----------



## snow dog

dream on


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Looks like the cat is winning (just like me).




You only wish.  Eyes the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


>




What you laughing about you just lost.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Why do you keep "eyeing" me murph?  Oh yeah, 'cause I'm the winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Why do you keep "eyeing" me murph?  Oh yeah, 'cause I'm the winner!



Eye eye but not for long as I am again the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Whoops,here i am,the winner!


----------



## snow dog

yup


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snow dog = slow dog


----------



## snow dog

haha


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Laugh's on you!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Laugh's on you!


 Ditto !


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Last post....... no need to post again....nothing here to see....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Except for me!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

here i am


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I see you.


----------



## snow dog

here i go


----------



## Cowboy

Dont any of Ya'll work ?


----------



## thcri RIP

I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner: I Am Winner:  I Am Winner:


There


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Needs a few more lines.


----------



## snow dog

bye


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Oh yea,still here,winner!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Adios!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hello


----------



## snow dog

whoa


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Woof


----------



## snow dog

it's woof woof


----------



## snow dog

woof


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXko2YCuZa8"]YouTube        - Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winner by a nose!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am starting to see it is time to move in.  We now have had about 25 minutes since the last post meaning it is wearing on you all.  I shall be here though and as the winner.


----------



## snow dog

dream on


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I win............
The fat Lady Sings
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIVfbylUU-M"]YouTube        - It is not over until the fat lady sings[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

easy


----------



## Av8r3400

... peasy, Japanesey.

I win, just like that.


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## Av8r3400

G'day.


----------



## snow dog

yes sir


----------



## Av8r3400

Too late.


----------



## snow dog

never


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

nope


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

yup


----------



## Av8r3400

Nope.

I'm still numero uno...


----------



## snow dog

woof


----------



## Av8r3400

Dog catcher.


----------



## snow dog

grrrrrr


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

and then there was one.


----------



## snow dog

hello boys


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Finishing first..........


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I just won an Oscar for winning this thread!


----------



## snow dog

you must be the nite shift


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

cool,, is it a friends


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Its for my 1930 chevy,one of my someday projects


----------



## snow dog

too cool , very nice


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

gota go ck on grand ma..........i'll be back


----------



## snow dog

10-4


----------



## Av8r3400

Kool streetrod project for the #2 guy...


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

--


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

||


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm back in the lead..........


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Right behind me!


----------



## Av8r3400

... uhmmmm.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Go to bed......... you are feeling sleepy.very very sleepy.


----------



## Av8r3400

Yeah.  I am.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

you sleep while i win


----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> you sleep while i win




Slackers I say slackers.  So you slack and I win.


----------



## Cowboy

Glad Ya,ll stayed up so late posting , makes it that much better for the winner, which be Me .


----------



## Av8r3400

or me.


----------



## snow dog

hello boys


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Glad Ya,ll stayed up so late posting , makes it that much better for the winner, which be Me .



I didn't stay up just to post.  None the less I am now the winner


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> I didn't stay up just to post. None the less I am now the winner


 I didn't get up early to win either . But I'm still the winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

morning Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy

Mornin SD .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Morning ladies!


----------



## snow dog

hehe


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Another winning day.  (For me.)


----------



## snow dog

yup


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Loser says 
What?


----------



## snow dog

what what


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## thcri RIP

Bunch of Jack Wagons.    I am the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snow dog said:


> what what



Ha Ha - didn't see the white text!  Loser!


----------



## Cowboy

I was really hoping not to have to resort to this , But ya'll asked for it . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll7UFxqI2pM"]YouTube        - Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

time for a change


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> time for a change


 Your shifts over .


----------



## snow dog

I just got here, don't you have soil to till


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> I just got here, don't you have soil to till


 Nope its to wet .


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I was really hoping not to have to resort to this , But ya'll asked for it .
> 
> YouTube        - Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good





You made me think of giving out my first neg rep points.  But  didn't since you bowed and allowed me to be winner.


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> You made me think of giving out my first neg rep points. But didn't since you bowed and allowed me to be winner.


 I can find plenty of pics too .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I can find plenty of pics too .




Yeah I am sure you could.  Oh and by the way.  I am winner again.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You guys are so funny!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Lunch time....go eat...... i'll take over from here..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

OK you're done. I got it from here.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

And i'm back


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Are you insinuating that you can read Cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Are you insinuating that you can read Cowboy?


 NOPE


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboy said:


> NOPE


 

Don't you have to shoe a horse or something?


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Don't you have to shoe a horse or something?


 DAYUM , almost sounds like Ya'll are tryin ta get rida me  







>







>






>


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboycow



just havin fun


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Remember, Princess Lia said trash talking was permitted!  If you can't take the heat get out of the thread!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

ha


----------



## snow dog

who's that


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yo momma!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Cowboycow
> 
> 
> 
> just havin fun


 Yeppers I knew that . 

  And PB I can take all Ya'll can dish out   Aint like I'm onea them whiney liberals.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Aint like I'm onea them whiney liberals.



Maybe you are, you just don't know it    You probably aren't a liberal but I bet your whining now that you lost and I am the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Everyone that posts after me gets a big kiss from Hillary!


----------



## snow dog

resorting to threats


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey snow dog, Hillary wasn't available so Helen offered to come over and give you a special kiss and some soft cuddling.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Everyone that posts after me I will get a big kiss from Hillary!



I sure hope you enjoy it.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

And I thought I was being mean  . You asked for it You gottit . I am sure to be the winner now .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

no me


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

You guys are tough . Either I'm the winner OR


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> You guys are tough . Either I'm the winner OR



Not Skeared


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'M BACK,and the winner!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Bacterial infections: Dogs suffering from allergies sometimes develop secondary bacterial infections, which cause the skin to be itchy, ulcerated and smelly. Most often caused by the streptococcus bacteria, which enters the skin through the dog’s biting and scratching, these infections must be treated by a veterinarian. Your vet will likely prescribe oral antibiotics for your dog as well as a topical ointment. It’s important to control the allergy that caused the initial scratching as well so the problem doesn’t reoccur. Spraying your dog with COWBOY MAGIC® KRUDBUSTER® after bathing with a mild shampoo will help fight bacterial infections.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Bacterial infections: Dogs suffering from allergies sometimes develop secondary bacterial infections, which cause the skin to be itchy, ulcerated and smelly. Most often caused by the streptococcus bacteria, which enters the skin through the dog’s biting and scratching, these infections must be treated by a veterinarian. Your vet will likely prescribe oral antibiotics for your dog as well as a topical ointment. It’s important to control the allergy that caused the initial scratching as well so the problem doesn’t reoccur. Spraying your dog with COWBOY MAGIC® KRUDBUSTER® after bathing with a mild shampoo will help fight bacterial infections.


 


Not funny  . Well OK it is but it just cost you the win


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i win


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy

Good thing Ya didn't catch a pick of me with the sheep AAUTOFAB1


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## thcri RIP

Ha.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Ha.


 What Ya aint never heard of a Ninga Cowboy .  

 Yep me neither


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

To be continued.


----------



## thcri RIP

U guys are slacking


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

thcri said:


> U guys are slacking


 Said King of the slackers,


----------



## thcri RIP

I am reserving my energy.  You guys can do all the work and at the end I will surprise you all and whoop ya.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

whoop their it is,


----------



## snow dog

For those of you who tractor


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Nice tractor,and for those of you with hot rods...


----------



## snow dog

for those who are in this for the long run


----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Nice tractor,and for those of you with hot rods...



 Crager SS


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> for those who are in this for the long run


 
Now i want some coffie,,..............


----------



## snow dog

2 wheels short


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I just spent 6 hours shoveling and plowing snow!   I'm drinking a Labatt Blue and feeling really tired but I'm still the winner!


----------



## snow dog

no pictures


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ninja winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snow dog said:


> no pictures



Bite me.  I'm on Blue number three and the pain is going away!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm thinking i should try it.........


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Bite me.  I'm on Blue number three and the pain is going away!



I thought this thread was about winning not whining?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner


----------



## Av8r3400

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I'm thinking i should try it.........




She was pretty cute, back before all the modifications...


(I win.)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

seems to me ..........................................


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I'm thinking i should try it.........



That's a classic!  Back to my bartending days!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

PBinWA said:


> That's a classic! Back to my bartending days!


 
yup wondering what she looks like now........i win!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> yup wondering what she looks like now........i win!



She looks like this:






Yes, it's her!  http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000097/bio


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Oh yeah, I win!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Wow you hardly notice the breast reduction


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You're funny for a loser.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy

Good morning Losers .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

No losers here!


----------



## Av8r3400

Only there?


----------



## thcri RIP

Huh this thread is getting funny now isn't it.    I am now the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

I like chocolate ice cream.


(Do any of you long timers remember this?)








Oh, and I win.


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Huh this thread is getting funny now isn't it.  I am now the winner


 

Yup it sure is .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bunch of violent smilies just to intimidate all you losers!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snow dog said:


>


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

In case you missed it yesterday . Sometimes it takes a few times to get the full effect .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'll see your Pelosi and raise you a Clinton . . .


----------



## Cowboy

I cant stand her either but I'd taker her over the witch any day .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

The fact that you would take either of them makes me think you are a loser.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> The fact that you would take either of them makes me think you are a loser.


 

I Beleive that there is some truth to that statement.   Shame Shame on me  . But I'm still the winner .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Only in your mind.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

back dog back!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Wow - I'm still the winner!


----------



## snow dog

in 2nd place


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yes you are.


----------



## snow dog

who


----------



## mak2

I won.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*I'M THE WINNER!*


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Trakternut




----------



## snow dog

cool


----------



## tsaw

sd.. what is cool? that I won?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

sorry Tsaw, it's that your not


----------



## tsaw

not the winner?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400

It's all about me...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Due to AV8r's premature ejection he will be unable to win.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Cool photo, but I still win.

I scoff at your jealousy and fart in your general direction...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Trakternut

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Due to AV8r's premature ejection he will be unable to win.



 That was *NOT* "ejection"!  

Something even more embarassing.


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

No, now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

(...so does snow dog.)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*How can I stop my dog from being jealous and aggressive when I stroke another dog?*


Share your answer here... Want to attach an image to your answer? Click here.
 Only upload an image if you have the rights to it,
and ensure that it complies with our terms of use.





Read more: How can I stop my dog from being jealous and aggressive when I stroke another dog? | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/22792#ixzz1FPHRYQKN


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Huh?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Mmmmm . . . .boobies!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

All that and I am still winning.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

what?


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hows 2ND place?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

RE: the winner= ME


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## tsaw

I win

THREAD CLOSED


----------



## mak2

602 posts, dont you people have anything to do?


----------



## tsaw

apparently more than you do... cuz you asked the question


----------



## mak2

Dont close the thread again, until I win.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


>


 
Why so sad?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Why so sad?


 

Mak2 aint winning


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Neither are you.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ouch





Av8r3400 said:


>


----------



## snow dog

I am not here to win, but raise the bid price


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Iwin


----------



## Av8r3400

or maybe not...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> or maybe not...


   You will probably win


----------



## Av8r3400

Probably...


----------



## pirate_girl

Loralei <~ Winnah!
Nothing more need be said here.
The End..


----------



## Av8r3400

Oh crap.  We're in for it now...


----------



## pirate_girl

"LOL!", chuckled the winner..


----------



## Av8r3400

Okay.  You win.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP

I probably have the least list in this thread but still Sam the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

So sorry sam









winner


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

The winner


----------



## thcri RIP

Must be me in the front of the line.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Must be me in the front of the line.


"Not quite", said the winner.

lol


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> "Not quite", said the winner.
> 
> lol



And the winner asked, what you say?


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> And the winner asked, what you say?







  Night Smurphy....



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGt5cB_M3DU"]YouTube        - Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xubCItLvNhE"]YouTube        - Every 1's a Winner - Hot Chocolate (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Night Smurphy....



So like if you are hitting the sheets that make me the winner.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up losers!


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm back did I miss anything?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I'm back did I miss anything?


 Nope


----------



## thcri RIP

Would you look at that.  I am the winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

Hi


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

All right, move along nothing to see here.


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> All right, move along nothing to see here.


 Yes there is


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> All right, move along nothing to see here.





Cowboy said:


> Yes there is



Yeah there is now


----------



## Cowboy

Nice


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I want the front shot of that picture!


----------



## Trakternut

PBinWA said:


> I want the front shot of that picture!



That goes to the winner, so you'll never see it.  I will however.  I'll PM you and let you know if "they" are nice!


----------



## snow dog

she's got a beard


----------



## Cowboy

Here Ya go PB , looks like she went into the jogging mode.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Could be worse!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

It just got worse in here!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## thcri RIP

you guys still fighting over this


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> you guys still fighting over this


 
Nope not me , just in here everyonce in awhile to air the place out & clean up the crap .


----------



## snow dog

I'm just upping the price


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> I'm just upping the price


 Dammit I just cleaned up in here  .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

WAZ UP,thanks for holding my place as.......................the winner.


----------



## snow dog

you woke up


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog

my update alarm just went off


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

alarm again


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Attention: i give up, i can no longer make it,go on with out me, sorry but its too hard, save me some cake...........aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................ 






























































































































the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

What a fricken waste of computer screen


----------



## thcri RIP

What a fricken waste of computer screen


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I can't believe you losers are still here.  Oh well, I'll check back later and remind you all of how insignificant you are.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I have recoverd. where's the fu*kin cake!


----------



## snow dog

it only lasted 90 minutes


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400

I won.  All over.  Thank you for participating.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> I won. All over. Thank you for participating.


 

Are you touching yourself right now?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

you guys are soo funny


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


>


What's so funny?


----------



## Av8r3400

The winner has been named:  ME.

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## thcri RIP

Not


----------



## Av8r3400

Not you...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Not you either . . .


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## thcri RIP

I AM


I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM
I AM


​


----------



## snow dog

are you trying to convince your self


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> I AM
> 
> 
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> I AM
> 
> 
> ​


The Loser!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

Ta da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> The Loser!




Gee Mule I never thought that of you.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Did someone call room service?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Did someone call room service?


 Hey I aint done cleaning yet  , I found some other things wrong in this thread too SOOOOOOOOOOO .......


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Clean up on thread page 18!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Clean up on thread page 18!


 I,m on it . Heres a little something for you listening pleasure why we are closed for cleanup . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp6z3s1Gig0"]YouTube        - The Pink Panther Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

whoa


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

nelly


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Very pink


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaOBANOXf3U"]YouTube        - Stupid Commercials[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks Cowboy!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Well?


----------



## snow dog

what


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

are you


----------



## snow dog

yes r u


----------



## Cowboy

Yup I are


----------



## snow dog

yup u r


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

there you go


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

Hold this will Ya ? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7F7KTWnZXs"]YouTube        - Funny Stupid Commercials[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hilariously wrong Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hilariously wrong Cowboy


 Sorry , maybe this will help . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcTWwXyt_Rs&NR=1"]YouTube        - Burger King Commercial Banned in New Zealand - www.voyeursport.com[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm surprised they banned that. I've seen worse.









the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

Dang I coulda used that lumber & it dont even look damaged . need ta start makin trains outa 2by's


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

I bet it tastes batter.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

Hello..


----------



## snow dog

Good bye


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

And?


----------



## tsaw

and i win!

CLOSE THREAD


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not so...


----------



## tsaw

Well.. looks like you won then


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

wait for it................. post now


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> wait for it................. post now



Ok..


----------



## tsaw




----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

So if you?


----------



## snow dog

could would I


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

reach over


----------



## snow dog

and grab


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

a cold


----------



## snow dog

amazingly smooth


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

juicy and delectable


----------



## snow dog

hunk of


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

watermelon?


----------



## snow dog

woman?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

My bad...


----------



## snow dog

nice try


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

but she


----------



## snow dog

always wanted


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

give her


----------



## snow dog

an upload


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

but before










Im the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Not now.


----------



## thcri RIP

You bums are wearing down.  No post for over 7 hours.  Ya see it is a Lance Armstrong tactic for me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Whatever.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

Mornin SD


----------



## snow dog

Hey cowboy


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> Hey cowboy


 Well the winners are here , Wheres the looooooosers ?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

With you?


----------



## jpr62902

PBinWA said:


> With you?



And you.


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> With you?


 

Nuh Uh


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Uhh huh


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Uhh huh


 Nope , dont think sooooo .......


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Oh, I think so . . . .


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


>


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'll give you an "A" for effort Cowboy!

Of course as the winner I get an "A+".


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I agree PB     but..............


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I'll give you an "A" for effort Cowboy!
> 
> Of course as the winner I get an "A+".


 


AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I agree PB but..............


 

 You Fellers are so nice.  At least for now you get to hang with a winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Thanks cowboy,


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Thanks cowboy,


 You Betcha .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Y'all know I'll win, give it up


----------



## thcri RIP

You bunch of JackWagons.  Your wasting you time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Murph go do a vacuum evac somewhere


----------



## Cowboy

OhioTC18 said:


> Murph go do a vacuum evac somewhere


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Murph go do a vacuum evac somewhere



Jerry, I am sure there is an electrical panel someplace that needs inspecting.  right?  and by chance if you stick a screwdriver in there and blind yourself for a few day that is fine.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We have been trained on NFPA 70E and now have the appropriate PPE. That will not happen now.


----------



## mak2

i won


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Not anymore


----------



## snow dog

OhioTC18 said:


> Not anymore


 

so right


----------



## tsaw

Every one of these threads end with a mod locking it.
So,, any Mod brave enough to lock it now and let me win?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

I know SD.. pathetic attempt. But had to try.


----------



## snow dog

you are so right


----------



## tsaw

Why thanks SD


----------



## snow dog

anytime Buddy


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm BAAAAAAACK!




(and I win.)


----------



## snow dog

thats nice


----------



## tsaw

Av8r3400 said:


> I'm BAAAAAAACK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I win.)



You do?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yo bitches.  What's up?


----------



## Av8r3400

Me, Winning.  Check it out...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Laugh it up, fuzzball...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr3sBks5o_8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Chewbacca sound byte[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Lia says this thread will close automaticaly at post 1k


----------



## Av8r3400

819, 181 to me being the winner.


----------



## snow dog

or maybe not


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Word!


----------



## Av8r3400

... but probably.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

Just admit that I win.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

*Never*


----------



## snow dog

welcome back autofab


----------



## Av8r3400

not while I'm around...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Had enough?


----------



## snow dog

welcome Av8


----------



## Av8r3400

Just gettin' warmed up...


----------



## snow dog

kind quiet tonight


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

what i miss?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw




----------



## snow dog

nuttin


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

who won?


----------



## Av8r3400

nutter.


----------



## snow dog

she did


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

that a lot of rope...........


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> Lia says this thread will close automaticaly at post 1k



Lia is on vacation.  When this thread hits 1000 she will still be on vacation.  




Carry on all.


----------



## snow dog

yup


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Excuse me while i make a drink.













 the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

me


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

aahhh,sip,sip,


----------



## Av8r3400

mmmm.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

my dog thinks i'm the winner.........................or just wants a treat


----------



## Av8r3400

... wants a treat.


----------



## snow dog

give him some crown royal


----------



## Av8r3400

... or Kessler.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

beggin strips


----------



## snow dog

T bone


----------



## tsaw

I used to cook up a whole pound of bacon for my dog.
(and eat a few myself)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

one more yet . maybe two......


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nice!


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> one more yet . maybe two......


 Was that bottle started tonight??


----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> one more yet . maybe two......





pirate_girl said:


> Was that bottle started tonight??



Well if he started that tonight he is either shit faced drunk or he can handle his liquor pretty good.  Heck I had a shot of that one night and it about  knocked me over.  Ok I  had two shots of it.  I have a full bottle I have not opened as it is the collectors bottle with the bag.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm not a drunk,i just have a fully stocked bar in my house


 just a little more and I'll win  may be a mixer.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Guess i'm the sole survivor tonight?   


Yea im the winner..............







And i can walk a srtight line if you let me paint it..


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Guess i'm the sole survivor tonight?
> 
> 
> Yea im the winner..............
> 
> 
> 
> And i can walk a srtight line if you let me paint it..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not so much a failure as an insomniac....


----------



## Cowboy

Dayum it smells in here this mornin , Ya buncha drunks.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

G'mornin' losers.


----------



## snow dog

morning chief


----------



## Av8r3400

and to you, Herr Commandant.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Hi.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

hi


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKNZgDbLwGY"]YouTube        - GOOD MORNING VIETNAM[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

louder


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not so loud...


----------



## Av8r3400

Did you cross the line, AAUTO?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I don't drink that often, but no i'm ok, im still winning


----------



## Av8r3400

Okay, good.



(and I win.)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Not so good.  I win.


----------



## Av8r3400

sorta.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just by a bit.


----------



## Av8r3400

116 to go and I'm the winner...


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Mornin' Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy

Mornin PB .


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## thcri RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I'm not a drunk,i just have a fully stocked bar in my house
> 
> 
> just a little more and I'll win  may be a mixer.....




here is my bottle, it is full.   and I am the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

Here's my bottle.  Since I'm not afraid to drink it, I win.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> Here's my bottle.  Since I'm not afraid to drink it, I win.




No one said I was afraid to drink it.  I just been drinking other stuff first.  That bottle is a Collectors Bottle so I am hanging on to it for a special day.  Like the day I win this contest.  You just lost.


----------



## Av8r3400

...or so you think.


----------



## Cowboy

I Never seen one a them camaflouge CR bags before, Cool.


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## Cowboy

...-.


----------



## Av8r3400

jIH 'oH


----------



## Cowboy

ghuH tlhIH . I am the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

ghuH Daq taH Qaw'ta'


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## Av8r3400

Hey--  We're having a conversation in Klingon, here...


----------



## Trakternut

Hi!


----------



## Av8r3400

(My 4000th post...)


----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


> ghuH Daq taH Qaw'ta'


 
 no comprende Señor . I had a feeling I was getting in over my head.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ky7rbs8BBc&feature=related"]YouTube        - If you watch this 100 times you'll still laugh!! FOUR!!!![/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I Never seen one a them camaflouge CR bags before, Cool.




It was given to me as a gift a whil back.  I looked for them in Ebay and they were selling for over $80.00.

And now that makes me winner.


----------



## tsaw

Av8r3400 said:


> (My 4000th post...)



Congrats!


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> It was given to me as a gift a whil back. I looked for them in Ebay and they were selling for over $80.00.
> 
> And now that makes me winner.


 Thats great , it would make a nice prize for the real winner


----------



## mak2

I won, game over.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

Cowboy said:


>


I blame it on the dog. When one is around.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Woof!


----------



## snow dog

woof woof


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

aint funny


----------



## snow dog

shore is


----------



## tsaw

perhaps the way to determine a winner is who posts the best joke:

"Two Irish guys are fishing. The first guy reels in his line and sees  that he’s snagged an old bottle. As he’s taking it off the hook, a genie  pops out and promises to grant him one wish. “Turn the lake into beer,”  he says. The genie goes “Poof!” and the lake turns into beer. He says  to the other guy, “So what do you think?” The other guy says, “You jerk.  Now we’ve got to piss in the boat.”


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

Here is a good joke:

"After considered evaluation SD wins"


----------



## snow dog

NO WAY, it's a game till Lia returns


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

WAZ UP


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> WAZ UP



_THE _Winner is here.. that's waz up....


----------



## tsaw

tsaw FTW!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

The winner is going to bed now.  You losers keep this place warm for me!


----------



## Cowboy

Mornin Y'all .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cold as the North Pole in here.  You really are a bunch of losers.

You may all now bask in the warming glow of my winning glory!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Cold as the North Pole in here. You really are a bunch of losers.
> 
> You may all now bask in the warming glow of my winning glory!


Lemme warm Ya up a bit PB .  ..............................


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

baskings not the issue,.........its the smell,


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

post #940


----------



## Cowboy

941#


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl





 <<<<<-----------------








*Re: *The Winner!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yeah!  PG's winning!


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Woo Hoo!  I knew you would win Cowboy!


----------



## pirate_girl

Not so fast there Peanut Buttah..


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Woo Hoo! I knew you would win Cowboy!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You are in it to win it Cowboy!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> You are in it to win it Cowboy!


 Naw just bored & sitting here watching stain dry , I been building a big wall cabinit unit the last 10 days about 5 foot from my computer , I'll be finishing it up today finally . 

  Then its off to outside work so I'm sure I wont be around to win the fabulous prize offered


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


>


 "Chay'ngIl SoH!"


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Prize? now thiers a prize.........ooh the pressure 








the winner


----------



## pirate_girl

Je suis le meilleur!

Le prix? 



Ummm...  Merci!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Je suis le meilleur!
> 
> Le prix?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Merci!


 

Je suis le meilleur!....   maybe

Le prix?  not sure, but i know i can't afford it


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Snow dog - in for the win!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

Good one PB


----------



## snow dog

no, just stake raising


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

you all are wasting your time.


----------



## mak2

I won


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

waiting......................................post now!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Post when?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'M


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

THE


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

WINNER!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Only a few posts away.............................post now


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## thcri RIP

You guys just can't figure this one out now can you?


----------



## Av8r3400

Yeah.  I win.


----------



## mak2

i won


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## mak2




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboy wins!   congrats...


----------



## Av8r3400

12


----------



## mak2

i won


----------



## Av8r3400

10


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## mak2

i win


----------



## Av8r3400

7.


----------



## mak2

I won?


----------



## mak2




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## Av8r3400

Gettin close...


----------



## Av8r3400

999


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i give up


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400

Here we go....


----------



## mak2

This is it.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

SH*T,now what?


----------



## mak2

Beat ya to 2000


----------



## Cowboy

Did Ya all really beleive it was over at the 1000 th post ? Only Lia the OP can ask to have the thread closed I'm perty sure & she's still on vacation .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboy said:


> Did Ya all really beleive it was over at the 1000 th post ? Only Lia the OP can ask to have the thread closed I'm perty sure & she's still on vacation .


 

OK till post #2000 then...........


----------



## Av8r3400

991 to go...


----------



## mak2

HI.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

The winner...................


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snow dog is still laughing I see.


----------



## snow dog

and again


----------



## Av8r3400

(That smiley hasn't been used in a while...)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Did Ya all really beleive it was over at the 1000 th post ? Only Lia the OP can ask to have the thread closed I'm perty sure & she's still on vacation .



Yes she is on vacation yet and I don't think she ever had any plans of closing the thread.  It goes until you all get burnt out and I come in as the last post and win.  Losers.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## snow dog

snow dog said:


> Lia says this thread will close automaticaly at post 1k


 


maybe it's 10 K


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

8974 to go


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Only Lia the OP can ask to have the thread closed I'm perty sure & she's still on vacation .


Laurie is still in Italy on holiday.
She told me to be a winner for her.. so............



HELLO!!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## mak2

I jsut post on this thread cause PB's avatar is here.


----------



## Av8r3400

We all do, Mak.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I can change my avatar?


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I can change my avatar?


 Nope  .


----------



## Av8r3400

PB, you avatar may be locked if you continue with ridiculous statements like that.

Hrummph.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think I still have the Helen Thomas avatar stashed somewhere.  But then I might lose the "Best Avatar" thread.  Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> I think I still have the Helen Thomas avatar stashed somewhere. But then I might lose the "Best Avatar" thread. Hmmmmm . . .


 Threats like that are not to be tolerated at this place . Any further comments like that I will have to report you to yourself.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


>


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

I won


----------



## snow dog

not so fast


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


>


 













Really


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

This thread is becoming a bandwidth waste of space with peeps posting nothing but smilies..



Therefore, I win.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> YEA for me  this is the first time Ive won some thing ,all hail i am the winner!


----------



## Av8r3400

Winner winner, chicken dinner.







(me)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm in for the daily win!


----------



## Av8r3400

'Cept, you lose and I win.


----------



## tsaw

same here


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

took the words right outa my key board.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400

Nope.  It really does mean, I win.


----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


> Nope. It really does mean, I win.


 Congrats


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

For all you losers that keep posting in my thread. . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> For all you losers that keep posting in my thread. . .


 We have a new Winner , Congrats PB


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just remember who is lurking behind you Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Just remember who is lurking behind you Cowboy!


 
Oh crap ! Not a little kid ? That would be scary


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm coming for you cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy

Hey thats my uncle Festus, who the hell put the ladder in my cellar & let him out .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks like you need some downtime Cowboy . . .


----------



## Cowboy

Well I cant hardly top that PB , at least not right at the moment .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Well this one is just 'cause it's true . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

- .... . / .-- .. -. -. . .-.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I am now in the lead as i have posted last.  

from: the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

Kool.


----------



## pirate_girl

sonnerie aux morts..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You all realize that the ultimate prize is . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

my name could be Johnny......


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

Ok!

Enuff said...






Curses PB, curses!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

wooo  hoooo


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

This one's for you av8r - you should recognize the girl . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Oh yeah, this one's for you snow dog . . .


----------



## Lia

Coooooool!!!!!  55 pages of Wannabee's, lol. But, I'm still 



*...the Winner!*​ 


Here's another winner... yummy!!


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Coooooool!!!!!  55 pages of Wannabee's, lol. *But, I'm still *
> 
> 
> 
> *...the Winner!*​
> 
> 
> Here's another winner... yummy!!



you can only think, welcome back


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Y'all realize what yer messin with eh!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

PBinWA said:


> This one's for you av8r - you should recognize the girl . . .



I don't care who you are, Summer Glau is a very pretty girl.







(...and I win.)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I see Lia is back . . .


----------



## Lia

lol PB.  You're in dire need of a verbal kick in the but, and I'm just the gal to do it! 

Don't even go there with you being the winner, because I'd rather run barefoot thro hot coals, and eat squid for lunch (Yuk!) than let that happen!

I win!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Lia meets PB for the first time:








(...and I win.)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Something for all you losers . . .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

*



*


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

Is this him ?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> lol PB.  You're in dire need of a verbal kick in the but, and I'm just the gal to do it!
> 
> Don't even go there with you being the winner, because I'd rather run barefoot thro hot coals, and eat squid for lunch (Yuk!) than let that happen!
> 
> I win!!!



You best order the squid.  I will start heating the coal.  This I got to see.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm back and ready for a fight . . .


----------



## Av8r3400

Howsa-bout a little 30 mike-mike action at 4000 rounds per minute?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWCPxV12wEc"]YouTube        - A-10 Firing Its 30mm Gatling Gun[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

I suggest you dont fly over to close . 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH5RVTS4QxA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - CIWS PAC Fire Aboard USS Kitty Hawk[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

While y'all just futz around losing I've been busy stacking wood and I'm still winning this thread . . .


----------



## Cowboy

I'm just sitting around thinking of summer while I win .


----------



## Av8r3400

(I win)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You're looking the wrong way Cowboy . . . I see you've worked Wimbledon before . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

I Beleive you outdone yourself this time PB  Paybacks a bitch , just have to give me some time as I'm busy.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

If you can find me it'll be to late......... the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You guys need a hobby.  Might I sugest  . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Found in Pb's sand box


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

That's better than what I usually find . . .


----------



## Cowboy

I LOOOOOVE Archery


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rback33

Nope...  I win...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

gidy up


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey av8r . . .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rback33

Why PB's ex gf dumped him back in the day...


----------



## rback33

Chuck is on my team..


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


>



Looks like your buddy Bret Favre getting choked.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Time for dinner . . .


----------



## Cowboy

Ya'll otta be ashamed of yourselves .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

Nite nite Folks . Hope everyone has a great evenin .


----------



## snow dog

nite Mr. Cowboy


----------



## Av8r3400

G'night Cowboy.


(I win.)


----------



## snow dog

whoa


----------



## Av8r3400

HeYaaa.


(I still win.)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc4kaRzLIxQ"]YouTube        - Firefly - Mal's song[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Watch out..... *REVERS*


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## Av8r3400

G'night losers.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

to kill.. you need..


----------



## snow dog

tools


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Eagle vs Goat............ Eagle wins

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP9aygV2FAQ"]YouTube - Eagle snatches Goat off a cliff stunning capture[/ame]


----------



## Lia

*By special request…* 

There are some, in life, who deserve credit for their achievements, and accolade for their good works in life. They should be looked up to for their leading example to humankind. We should declare them winners for their kindness to animals, their spouses, their children, and grandchildren. Indeed, we should declare them winners for their welcoming smiles and good manners to strangers who come amongst them. And, we should place them as winners for their gentlemanly ways, for their forthrightness and for their excellent workmanship in all things around the home, and their environment. 

I know I don’t need to tell y’all that I am talking about the muleman here.  

Amongst his considerable achievements he constructed a fabulous greenhouse merely because his wife asked him to (take note murph)! The muleman didn’t have to be ‘begged’ to build it by his good wife.  

Yep, he's a winner in every sense of the word. Furthermore, he’s hot! Just look at his avatar! 

So, it is with great pleasure that I declare muleman the winner…












…of all that is good…












But *NOT*, I repeat *NOT* of this thread!!! That victory shall be mine, all *MINE!!!*



*Sings...*​ 


*I am the WINNER!!!!*​ 

*To the tune of Queens 'We are the Champions...'*​ 


​


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh my! You were a sultry exotic dancer at one time weren't you? To tease and tantalize and then just drop me like a rock. I am truly heartbroken.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Oh my! You were a sultry exotic dancer at one time weren't you? To tease and tantalize and then just drop me like a rock. I am truly heartbroken.


 
Moi?  An er... exotic dancer?  Well, er...    **tries desperately to look demure and innocent*

But, muleman, honey, you know I have the greatest affection and respect for you, but you can't posibly have expected me to give up the race now, when I have fought so hard to stay ahead of the rest of these (I would never, unlike some here, make use of the word 'losers'), er... opponents.  

I'm an over-achiever, and very, very competitive.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Amongst his considerable achievements he constructed a fabulous greenhouse merely because his wife asked him to (*take note murph)*! The muleman didn’t have to be ‘begged’ to build it by his good wife.



The Green House was for a good cause so he could eat.  And when he finally gave in it took him months to build not just a measly hour like what it took me to fix my wife's problem.  I was merely trying to slow my wife's spending habits down some so I could catch up paying the bills.





Lia said:


> But, muleman, honey, you know I have the greatest affection and respect for you, but you can't posibly have expected me to give up the race now, when I have fought so hard to stay ahead of the rest of these (I would never, unlike some here, make use of the word 'losers'), er... opponents.
> 
> I'm an over-achiever, and very, very competitive.



You went on vacation    how can you say you worked so hard.


Oh and by the way, don't let Mules avatar fool you, he is really not that good looking.    Sorry Mule


----------



## Av8r3400

To all of you losers:


----------



## rback33

<<winner here!


----------



## Cowboy

G'Mornin Folks . Hope ya'll have a great day .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

PBinWA said:


>


 

are you talking muley?????


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> are you talking muley?????





snow dog said:


>





snow dog said:


>





snow dog said:


>



Snow Dog you having fun knocking yourself out.    But you are not winner.


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Snow Dog you having fun knocking yourself out.  But you are not winner.


 Nor are You Sir ...


----------



## rback33




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## rback33

Winner!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> Snow Dog you having fun knocking yourself out.  But you are not winner.


 


I know, but neither are you


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Out of the way!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## rback33

I admit.. I can't explain this at all...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cb8ZInLzis"]YouTube        - workout[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Look I found a picture of snow dog . . .


----------



## rback33

PB's new revenue stream...


----------



## rback33

Rusty wants in too!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rback's secret to picking up the hotties . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## rback33

Why snow dog quit drinking....


AND I am the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

I think this thread has gone to the birds.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just for you snow dog . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey snow dog, ever think the smilies might be getting old.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nice of you to get dressed up for the occasion . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

PBinWA said:


>


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

You all have failed,i am now the winner,


----------



## Cowboy

Well at least one of us got some work done today .


----------



## tsaw

Ruger is coming out with a new      pistol in honor of Obama. It will be named the “Union      Worker”.








It doesn’t work and you can’t      fire      it.







​


----------



## snow dog

Cowboy said:


> Well at least one of us got some work done today .


 



Isn't this work ?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

ha ha good one mr pb


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

a-men Bro


----------



## tsaw

snow dog said:


> a-men Bro



Amen!

CLOSE THREAD!


----------



## snow dog

whoa


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Alright free sex for everyone who posts after me . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

PBinWA said:


> Alright free beer for everyone who posts after me . . .


fix it for ya.


----------



## snow dog

yo rusty


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## fogtender

Winning this is easy,....

Anyone that posts after me is a Moron, and I win either way!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

fogtender said:


> Winning this is easy,....
> 
> Anyone that posts after me is a great person, and will win either way!


 

fixed it for ya


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey Fogtender crawl back into your spidey hole . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## fogtender

I can't believe your all Morons!  I am still winning!


----------



## muleman RIP

fogtender said:


> I can't believe your all Morons!  I am still whining!


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Av8r3400

winner = me


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

not now, it = me


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I shall win by burning the retinas in your eyes


----------



## Av8r3400

(with eyes closed)

Ha!  I scoff at your hideous weapons...


----------



## Cowboy

Dayum some of Ya's stayed up really late only to lose


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm ready for you snow dog . . .


----------



## snow dog

Im ready for you Too





Woof


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I see you're out cruisin' . . .


----------



## snow dog

Is that your best


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

How about I send you a present . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

When you figured it out,


----------



## snow dog

Hey MrPB.

send the Florida flats


----------



## rback33

Found Snow Dog chillin in his crib...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rback are you sure that is snow dog?  I heard he was out crawling around . . .


----------



## snow dog

you didn't get my good side


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I would appreciate it if you would address me as Winner,Ive worked so hard for that title!


----------



## snow dog

Yes madam


----------



## thcri RIP

This thread wont make 2000 post


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

What did you call me.........


----------



## snow dog

madam

thats your picture aint it


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You are certainly ambitious snow slug . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Another for you slow dog . . .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

In case anyone else tries to post in my thread . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Back off my winning thread.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

Green shoes


----------



## Av8r3400

I like chocolate ice cream.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

YOU


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

Uh-oh...


----------



## snow dog

pb and bro's


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

BOOOO


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Galvatron

The only winners will be our children if we take the time to stop fucking it up for them.

We lost with our arrogance......lets let them win with their thirst for life.


----------



## snow dog

smile


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

cute


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

she's a winner


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Freaky fedish Av8r....... don't even want to know Winning


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl

Do I win?


----------



## Cowboy

Great news for Y'all .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

Morning


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Morning SD.


WINNING!......one post at a time


time for a NM breakfast.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400

Hey Cowboy:






I win.


----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


> Hey Cowboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win.


 

Dayum Av8r, That just aint fair a'tall .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

Airbags?






(I win)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

Check-mate.  I win.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Ambition may get you farther than you think


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

OMG!!


----------



## snow dog

what ?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Av8r3400

Two in a row 'cause I'm the winner!!






!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl

You're on a roll today PB! lol


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400

(...from PG?)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Danang Sailor

Now that all the Losers are done posting, I might as well jump in here (with my friend Nadia) and declare my Winnerhood!

(Sorry, losers!)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

Nice posters PB


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think we've seen this one before . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


>



 hmmph!













































PS.. she's talented, no?


----------



## tsaw

win?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

Good grief, this has become the boob thread.
Nothing what Lauren had in mind.
That said..



























I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Boobs,  hi-jacking threads everywhere


----------



## tsaw

not so fast there girl!! a boob thread will always win


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pirate_girl said:


> Good grief, this has become the boob thread.
> Nothing what Lauren had in mind.
> That said..



Not hard to get a bunch of boobs posting in a thread around these parts!  

Is this better?


----------



## Av8r3400

Computer dieing...

I get a new one, now.  Last post for a while.


_*I WIN!!*_


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Computer dieing...



Dying..
I win..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Maybe some insurance would help your computer problems . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Maybe some insurance would help your computer problems . . .


 I have state farm & that reminds me I need to buy more insurance , that kinda looks like my insurance agent .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## rback33

LMAO Damn it PB.. I can't see most of your images today...don't know who is hosting the images, but our firewall must be blocking that site...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sorry rback - I guess the naughtyfake.com domain is blocked for you.  You best recuse yourself from this thread - loser!

Hey Cowboy - how did this leak out . . .


----------



## Cowboy

Good one PB .  I knew I never should have had a facebook account


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog

i'm zeroing in


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

I don't think the OP had in mind the direction this thread has taken.  However I am the winner again.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I like the new avatar Cowboy,


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm pretty sure a lot of threads around here do not go in the direction the OP intended . . .


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I like the new avatar Cowboy,


 Thanks AUTOFAB I had to try to out do PB's avitar .


----------



## snow dog

hows this


----------



## tsaw

Cowboy said:


>



Wow! That is one serious Hollywood special effect


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

This thread is now closed.   The winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

got you in my sights


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> got you in my sights


 
Awesome piece of machinery snow dog, simply awesome!

And, I suppose you think that posting that makes you the winner? Nice try, but, nah... The pic was much appreciated, but I'm still way in the lead here. 

Foggy! hahahahaha... In your dreams honey! You have to actually be the _last_ person to post; and that ain't never gonna happen! Besides, the winning post is waaaaayyyyy down south, and you ain't got your FAA papers sorted yet; how far d'you think you'll get without wings? 

I see I've managed to scare the heck outta murph there, too. He ain't shown his impudence face for a while now. 

And PBinWA stole my 'sandcastle' pic! No initiative! If'n ya can't think for yerself, you can't lead!  

tsaw, AAUTO?  Nah! No, No, NO, NO, and again, NO!

So, I guess that makes MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the Winner then. 

*I WIN *​ 
​


----------



## Cowboy

Not so fast Miss Lia .


----------



## Lia

Awww shucks!  They are just the cutest things, those Kitties... I'd sure like for you to win this race, because you're one of the last few throwbacks from the prairies, the Cowboys, with their gentlemenly manners; and I can just see you tipping your ten gallon there... 

But, alas, I am shamelessly ambitious, and cannot curb my competitive nature; I simply must win this race.  



*LIA, the WINNER!!!*​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cowboy in his younger days . . .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

PBinWA said:


> Cowboy in his younger days . . .


 

 That was nice of you PB , theres gota be a catch


----------



## snow dog

you gotta do better than scooby doo and a belly to win here!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I see I've managed to scare the heck outta murph there, too. He ain't shown his impudence face for a while now.



Listen here little lady, I am watching this thread very closely.  I just don't feel I should waste time posting when all it takes is one post.  And that post is the last one of which will be mine making me Winner.


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> you gotta do better than scooby doo and a belly to win here!


 This better .


----------



## snow dog

Not really, we seen hundreds and it hasn't proved to be an edge toward winning.

Should be trying something new or better


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> Not really, we seen hundreds and it hasn't proved to be an edge toward winning.
> 
> Should be trying something new or better


 That would most likelly get me banned , surelly your not wanting to get rid of me .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

Cowboy said:


> That would most likelly get me banned , surelly your not wanting to get rid of me .


 

No Cowboy I am not suggesting anything like that.


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> No Cowboy I am not suggesting anything like that.


----------



## Av8r3400

Borrowed computer - I win...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just for you PG but the tape is in the wrong place.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I don't know why you folks don't recognize a winner when you see one.  I WIN!!


----------



## thcri RIP

I see some fading here


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Listen here little lady, I am watching this thread very closely.


 
Ahh, so you shattered the bi-focals when you rode into that wall?  Should've taken more water with it, hon...   



> I just don't feel I should waste time posting when all it takes is one post.


 
So, let's see then, er... how many post have you made in this thread?  Oh, wait!!!  _*MORE*_ than the required one! So you don't believe your own hype then, eh?      



> And that post is the last one of which will be mine making me Winner.


 
Runner up maybe, to me...   lol.

And, as for the rest of you guys?

Well, Happiness for me will be seeing y'all in my rear view mirror as I sail toward the winning post, quite effortlessly!   


*I WIN!!!!*​ 

​


----------



## Doc

Nice pic DS.  


Doc is WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Ahh, so you shattered the bi-focals when you rode into that wall?  Should've taken more water with it, hon...



I don't wear glasses or even reading glasses yet.




Lia said:


> So, let's see then, er... how many post have you made in this thread?  Oh, wait!!!  _*MORE*_ than the required one! So you don't believe your own hype then, eh?




less posts than you.



Lia said:


> Runner up maybe, to me...   lol.
> 
> And, as for the rest of you guys?
> 
> Well, Happiness for me will be seeing y'all in my rear view mirror as I *sail toward the winning post*, quite effortlessly!



If you look real close at the bottom of your boat that is water running in and your sinking faster than you think.


I win


----------



## Cowboy

In the words of Charlie Sheen . WINNING Duh !


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> If you look real close at the bottom of your boat that is water running in and your sinking faster than you think.
> 
> 
> I win


 
*Looks real close*

Oi!!!  This is the boat that you sold to me!  I knew I should have been concerned when I discovered it only had one oar! I shall sue!!  Just as soon as I've won this race...


----------



## mak2

Dang, I like this thread.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> *Looks real close*
> 
> Oi!!!  This is the boat that you sold to me!  I knew I should have been concerned when I discovered it only had one oar! I shall sue!!  Just as soon as I've won this race...



You don't even have a chance to get to the finish line baby!!!  


I win


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

After what PB posted I am not sure I want to come back.  But I guess at this time it still makes me the winner.

Dang it PB


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> Just for you PG but the tape is in the wrong place.



It's working though, isn't it?


----------



## mak2

Stren fishing line used to have an add in magazines of thier monofilament holding up a bikini top.  For some reason the tape thing kinda brought that to mind.  Coruse boobs just pop into mind for no reason at all sometimes.  

I win.


----------



## thcri RIP

No you don't


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl

Go get em killer.. haha


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Oh look . . . snow dog and murph on a night out . . . .


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Oh look . . . snow dog and murph on a night out . . . .



I guess you were drunker than I thought, it was I that took the picture of you and whoever.


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

A quick before work post to let you all know that i am winning,if you would like i could put a good word in so you could get second?


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> A quick before work post to let you all know that i am winning,if you would like i could put a good word in so you could get second?


 
Nope! Not gonna happen!!  The only word around here is mine, on account it's my thread, and* MY WIN!!!*  No favors!!!


----------



## rback33

Lia is SOOO confused by my winning...


----------



## Cowboy

Not YET


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Lia is SOOO confused by my winning...




Actually Lia is just confused.  Ya see who the winner is now.


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Actually Lia is just confused. Ya see who the winner is now.


 Yup .


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Actually Lia is just confused.


 

  Boy, do you have me taped!!   lol.  But, I'm still the winner, despite my er... confusion.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Yup .



And I think yup just became nope.


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> Yup .


 
Oi!!!  I thought you were a gentleman!!!   


lol.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Boy, do you have me taped!!   lol.  But, I'm still the winner, despite my er... confusion.


 
And I see confusion continues


----------



## Cowboy

Lia said:


> Oi!!! I thought you were a gentleman!!!
> 
> 
> lol.


   


thcri said:


> And I see confusion continues


----------



## mak2

Hi


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Lia

PBinWA...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Here's one for the ladies . . . can't say I don't care about them.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Is it wrong that i have a sweet tooth.


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Is it wrong that i have a sweet tooth.


 
cute little red X


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

shows up on my screen. only the winner can see it


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog

you mean one of these


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

cool jet


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

Pb here's your new truck


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

didn't know PB went both ways


----------



## JackieBlue

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> didn't know PB went both ways


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just another day at the beach with his tunes for AAUTOFAB1 . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

u makin fun if my iriver player winning


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm coming for you slow dog . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

and  winning.


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> didn't know PB went both ways



He doesn't.. he's got one track eyeballs..





 For the WIN! (at 1:07 AM) LOL


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner


----------



## muleman RIP

Sleep will be the winner eventually!


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> winner


----------



## thcri RIP

I am still here


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Cowboy

Back on track .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

tic tic tric


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

...also applies to Shania Twain


----------



## snow dog

this is cool


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

i win


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

Is it over now?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl

Yuk!
Gimme a thickish man with a belly to rub ANY DAY!
Dat's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it.. uh huh, uh huh....



I win 'cause I like real men, and not those who look like a ummm..well.. you know... good gawd....


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Is it over now?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

is it over i can't look...............


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> is it over i can't look...............



Over?
Nevah!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

pirate_girl said:


> Yuk!
> Gimme a thickish man with a belly to rub ANY DAY!
> Dat's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it.. uh huh, uh huh....


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


>



Not QUITE what I had in mind...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

I win!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I win!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not so fast PB, i believe I'm in the lead....





the winner.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

come play with us...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

cowboy's been working again


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> cowboy's been working again


 

At what point do you think the driver knew he was stuck


----------



## Cowboy

When the bottom fell out .


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

Still at it huh guys


----------



## pirate_girl

Pass.............


















































I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Pass.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win!



Not so fast


----------



## muleman RIP

Faster!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Faster!


I would have been, but looking for clues to your object caused my computer to be hit with a virus warning, so I had to restart Firefox


----------



## muleman RIP

That object was used by me before we had electricity let alone computers. Winner


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> That object was used by me before we had electricity let alone computers. Winner



Isn't it a little late for you to be up???


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Small winners


----------



## tsaw

Up late + win!





[/IMG]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Up late + win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Going for the all nighter.. because I CAN.

WIN!hahaha!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

and yet I'm still winning


----------



## muleman RIP

Not anymore!


----------



## pirate_girl

"The Winner", says 'Nightie Night'.
Now, feel free to scatter and find your pillows and blankies..
This PG rated forum has closed for the night.. except for the Snowcat dudes and other stragglers...


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i'm still here,the winner


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy

Good Mornin all you good folks . I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I've got a busy day today so I'll be back to win this thread later.


----------



## snow dog

bad day


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

Cutest post of the day.

Winner here! lol


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> I'm coming for you slow dog . . .


 
Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!  That's the Apache, isn't it?


----------



## snow dog

give it your best shot


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Don't get too excited with this one slow dog . . .


----------



## snow dog

is that you Mr.PB


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, yeah, yeah!  While all you guys are wearing your poor widdle selfs thin to the bone, I'm saving my strength and energy.That way, when all of you have pooped out and passed out in heaving puddles on the floor, I shall stroll by and just saunter into the *WINNER* circle.


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah!  While all you guys are wearing your poor widdle selfs thin to the bone, I'm saving my strength and energy.That way, when all of you have pooped out and passed out in heaving puddles on the floor, I shall stroll by and just saunter into the *WINNER* circle.



Keep saving your energy.  It is no good around here cause all you saved and used is now gone.


Winner here


----------



## fubar

I just figured out, that while we are doing this, somewhere somebody's server hard drive is slowly filling up with this dribble....
That makes me the winner!!!


----------



## snow dog

I am taking aim on the losers


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## mak2

sorry


----------



## Lia

I admire all of you for the tenacity and enthusiasm for which you all believe will help to hasten your chances in this race. You poor misguided souls...   

Never gonna happen!    

I shall illiminate all contenders! 


You can't say I didn't warn y'all!   

I *SHALL *become... 

*The Winner!*

​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nice try Lia . . . ever notice that "Lia" is closer to "Loser" than "Winner" . . .


----------



## mak2

Is that what I am gonna win?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

But officer, I thought it was duck season.


----------



## snow dog

Lia said:


> I admire all of you for the tenacity and enthusiasm for which you all believe will help to hasten your chances in this race. You poor misguided souls...
> 
> Never gonna happen!
> 
> I shall illiminate all contenders!
> 
> 
> You can't say I didn't warn y'all!
> 
> I *SHALL *become...
> 
> *The Winner!*​
> 
> ​


----------



## mak2

I think you already are a winner, but I am the winner.  Just sayin.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

charming the snake


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

Bprtbprtbprtpbrtpbrt.....


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

The perfect bike for slow dog . . .


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## mak2

Av8r3400 said:


>





never seen that one before.  Just funny.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

Duck


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

who's talking


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

hello, anyone here?


----------



## snow dog

I am


----------



## Lia

*...and me! *





*The WINNER!!!!*​


*Very busy at work, but nevertheless keeping an eye on my winning place...    *​


----------



## snow dog

your notices are getting shorter, are you threatened


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> your notices are getting shorter, are you threatened


 
Moi?  Threatened?  Yeah, y'all wish!  

It just so happens that I am snowed under with work. Some of us can't sit around all day, nor be intimidated by those who would do anything to stop a timid, shy young lady from achieving her goal of winning this race.


----------



## snow dog

snow dog said:


> Duck


 


ducks never lose


----------



## Lia

*Lia goes Duck hunting*


*BANG!!*
​*That one did!!*



**​


----------



## snow dog

here's another


----------



## rback33

This is so sad. You people spent ALL weekend posting in this thread only to lose to ME on Monday. I can understand why you all feel so deflated today. Just remember you could have lost to someone MUCH worse than me.

The winner is ME.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Don't feel bad rback,the last post will be mine,and i will give all participants an Honorable mention as i stand on the podium to claim my rightful spot as the winner..


----------



## Lia

rback33 said:


> Just remember you could have lost to someone MUCH worse than me.


 
*awed*  Is there such an one?    












*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## rback33

Lia said:


> *awed*  Is there such an one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!*​






Of course!


I win!​


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> ...the last post will be mine...


 
*Not on MY podium!!!  *





*I STAND ALONE, AS THE WINNER!!!!*​


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Your podium is nice and just a step down from mine,close enough to get sprayed by the champaign


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Alright, I finished breakfast and I'm here to claim my title . . .


----------



## snow dog

the duck will spray all of you


----------



## Av8r3400

I won.  Game over.

You can all go home now.

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## mak2

hi,  what's up?


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> I won.  Game over.
> 
> You can all go home now.
> 
> Thanks for your participation.





mak2 said:


> hi,  what's up?



The Captain said you were supposed to go home.  No longer the winner you are but I.


----------



## mak2

Dont try, win or win not.

Yoda-


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee . . .


----------



## snow dog

looks good up here


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

U losers r slowing down.


----------



## mak2




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

New computer.  Y'all in trouble now.


Me = Winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

av8r has new onboard computer and is ahead by a wing


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> New computer.  Y'all in trouble now.
> 
> 
> Me = Winner





AAUTOFAB1 said:


> av8r has new onboard computer and is ahead by a wing




I don't care who you are, that is funny.  


Oh and I am winner again.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

'Till now...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> 'Till now...


 glad your up and running,how much did it set you back?




the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

$450 - Lenovo G560.  Got 2 of 'em now...


(I win.)


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2yPLkElfE"]YouTube        - Despicable Me - Clip: "Dr. Nefario shows Gru two new inventions"[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Amen.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

where is PG?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

don't look,aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

you'll never win with that


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

ditto


----------



## Av8r3400

Nope...


----------



## JackieBlue

JackieBlue!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> JackieBlue!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

It hurts to look


----------



## snow dog




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## rback33

I WIN!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rback33

Told ya...


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

ikjdhluifg aqurgsldij m tlkigh hrgq eughqpieurh wqerggeqr iqeriuhgqerbgilqrughaermgaerighu negruieguhaepir naieurgipgeru equehpruighpq rgiqeurhpiuqepifughp. (code)


----------



## fogtender

You morons still posting?  

I won already! Get over it!


----------



## snow dog

fogtender said:


> You morons still posting?
> 
> I won already! Get over it!


 





guess you are one too


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

win


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

win what?


----------



## snow dog

Oh - didn't you see the big trophy, Lia posted a pic earlier


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

new sign


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

They call me the winner...well among other things......


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

can you hear me now?


----------



## snow dog

yup


----------



## Av8r3400

Yup.  I win.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


>


prove that they are real


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

THE END ! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHbFOt9n_cc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Vanishing Point 1971[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

With a little luck I will remain the winner!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


>



Sorry there Jackie, but you are not the Winner anymore.  And I am on so many people's shit list it makes no matter to me if you add me to yours.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Sorry there Jackie, but you are not the Winner anymore.  And I am on so many people's shit list it makes no matter to me if you add me to yours.




I'll make an exception for you.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I'll make an exception for you.




Oh thank you so much     I was starting to worry some.  



But I guess this makes me winner again yeah??


----------



## Av8r3400

Something like that.  Maybe.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Oh thank you so much     I was starting to worry some.
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess this makes me winner again yeah??



Not for very long because now...


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Not for very long because now...




Eww you are fast.  but not as fast as me.


----------



## Av8r3400

Yeah.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## thcri RIP

Not so fast lady


----------



## JackieBlue

Woohoo!  Me again!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## thcri RIP

oh my


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU9USxJ9vPs"]YouTube        - Zero G Dog[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

hello.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## thcri RIP

I really don't mind because you are not winning.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I have no idea what this poster is in reference to but I don't care 'cause I'm the winner!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> I have no idea what this poster is in reference to but I don't care 'cause I'm the winner!



  what part of "Now Stop Asking Questions" don't you understand.  Besides your are not the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Lia

Quite right thcri, but then, neither are you the winner; because on that auspicious occasion the victory shall be all mine!



*DO YOU HEAR ME? ALL MINE!!!*


*I am the Winner! *​


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


>


 
lol, In your dreams honey!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Quite right thcri, but then, neither are you the winner; because on that auspicious occasion the victory shall be all mine!
> 
> 
> 
> *DO YOU HEAR ME? ALL MINE!!!*
> 
> 
> *I am the Winner! *​



Well as you can tell, I don't hear well cause as I see it, I am the winner.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Well as you can tell, I don't hear well cause as I see it, I am the winner.


 
You don't hear well?  Ahhhha!!!  Then, surely that must disqualify you from the race, no?  

I think so...  *wags her finger sternly at thcri*   Tsk!  Tsk!  



When I stand up on that podium, the only way I'm gonna be seeing you is thro a pair of binoculars!  Yessir!   


*The Winner Stands Alone!*​ 


*MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## snow dog

get it, I am laughing


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> You don't hear well?  Ahhhha!!!  Then, surely that must disqualify you from the race, no?
> 
> I think so...  *wags her finger sternly at thcri*   Tsk!  Tsk!
> 
> 
> 
> When I stand up on that podium, the only way I'm gonna be seeing you is thro a pair of binoculars!  Yessir!
> 
> 
> *The Winner Stands Alone!*​
> 
> 
> *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I think one of your mudhens or pheasants in your back yard are calling you.  Best go feed them.

I am on the podium.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Thank you all, i am very humbled and greatly appreciate the honor to which is bestowed on me at this time, i would like to thank my wife who has supported me in this venture,her never ending faith in which i have used to strengthened my resolve to be the winner,i would also like to thank the other participants(losers)of playing along.and last but not least,thanks to God for with out his guidance i would have failed long ago.

As i look down on all that have shown up here today,i can't help but think ............Yea for me


the winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

waz up dog


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> waz up dog


 


just another night in the hood. Did ja see the hedgehog !


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> just another night in the hood. Did ja see the hedgehog !


  was i supposed to see a shadow?


----------



## snow dog

the answer to last nights puzzle - Hedgehog, you can put it in your pocket, comb your hair with it


----------



## JackieBlue

And I WIN!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> the answer to last nights puzzle - Hedgehog, you can put it in your pocket, comb your hair with it


 
And i was right,Ive never combed my hair with one


the winner


----------



## snow dog

yes you were


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## fogtender

snow dog said:


> guess you are one too


 

Nope, just pointing out all of your inablity to know you have lost...





We have ways of making you lose....


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> And i was right,Ive never combed my hair with one


 
Awww, you've obviously never been caught out without a comb, campning.  You're just a sore loser...    

Now, snow dog there, he knows he ain't ever gonna guess my contributions to that thread, but, see now, he's philosophical about it... he expects to lose on account of he's a guy and I'm a gal...    



fogtender said:


> Nope, just pointing out all of your inablity to know you have lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have ways of making you lose....


 
Thank you foggy!  I simply couldn't get it thro all their heads that they are pitting their wits against me...  Meeeeeeeeeee!!!!  No contest!

I win, as always....


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


>


 
Cute they certainly are... from a distance. lol.  It looks like they dined out in style there, and had a banquet fit for Kings.   *shudders*


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

X2


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'll just refer to post #1760,


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hello


----------



## rback33

Bye losers! Winner here!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## mak2

I dont get how a guy could be gay.  Just sayin.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

mak2 said:


> I dont get how a guy could be gay.  Just sayin.



I could . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

mak2 said:


> I dont get how a guy could be gay. Just sayin.


 
Wrong thread

now back to the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

PBinWA said:


> I could . . .




Careful PB.  You don't wanna go there...


----------



## muleman RIP

Winning at midnight!


----------



## Av8r3400

Winning an hour earlier...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winnig an hour later


----------



## Lia

Winning Finale!  Top that!!


----------



## muleman RIP

on top again!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> on top again!


 
muleman, I'd run a mile in tight shoes for ya, but you ain't gonna steal this race from me!  Sowwy...


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> muleman, I'd run a mile in tight shoes for ya, but you ain't gonna steal this race from me!  Sowwy...



Best loosen them shoes lady.  all that pain for no gain cause you just lost.


----------



## Av8r3400

oops...


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Best loosen them shoes lady. all that pain for no gain cause you just lost.


 
I haven't lost anything, I'm on my third lap, overtaking you on your first!   


*I WIN!!!!*​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I haven't lost anything, I'm on my third lap, overtaking you on your first!
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!*​



I will go jogging with you anytime, just say so. We shall see who out lasts who.  Ok I know you would win.  Well at least I could say I tried  

But ahead or not this post makes me the winner over you.  Ha Ha


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> muleman, I'd run a mile in tight shoes for ya, but you ain't gonna steal this race from me!  Sowwy...


Thanks! My feet are tired from all the shopping this week. Got the auction tomorrow and then I can sit for a while. And enjoy my win!


----------



## thcri RIP

Picky Picky Picky


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400

(I win)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

...()
(O)(O)
...( )
..()()


----------



## thcri RIP

Ha


----------



## Av8r3400

Haha.

You didn't get 24 hours, Murph...


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Thanks! My feet are tired from all the shopping this week. Got the auction tomorrow and then I can sit for a while. And enjoy my win!


 
Honey, you sit a spell, take yer shoes off even, eat a fresh cream bun, but it won't equate to 'enjoying a win' 'cos that honor will be mine!  ALL MINE!!!!!!!!    



PBinWA said:


>


 
PB, you are one sick cookie!    But funny...


----------



## Av8r3400

There are some things that Photoshop should not be allowed to do...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm now winning


----------



## mak2

ooops sorry just beat u


----------



## Av8r3400

U R Beaten.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Almost forgot about this thread . . .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

dammit PBstop that


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> dammit PBstop that


 
lol, I quite feel as you do, but, you know, it's gotta be a photoshop. No-one could possibly be like that in reality. Think about it...

On second thoughts, best not. Yeuwwwww...


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I'm now winning


 
Not on this plane buddy! You're in another dimension, obviously! In this reality, and this thread there is only ONE winner...



*Lia, The Winner!!!*



​


----------



## mak2

hello.


----------



## Lia

mak2 said:


> hello.


 
Hello! Welcome to 'The Winner Thread!' Just so you know, I am the winner here, but you're welcome to run the race also, so long as you don't fall apart when you realize that you can't possibly beat me to the winning post.   


Oh, just to clarify...



*I WIN!!!!!  *



​


----------



## rback33

Lia said:


> Hello! Welcome to 'The Winner Thread!' Just so you know, I am the winner here, but you're welcome to run the race also, so long as you don't fall apart when you realize that you can't possibly beat me to the winning post.
> 
> 
> Oh, just to clarify...
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Someone has started drinking early again... because


I Win!
​


----------



## Lia

rback33 said:


> Someone has started drinking early again... because
> 
> 
> I Win!​


 
*I rarely drink, and never to excess!* * *hic** 



*I WIN, OK?  OK THEN!*

* *​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> *I rarely drink, and never to excess!* * *hic**
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN, OK?  OK THEN!*
> 
> * *​



I have said it before and will say it again, Your Delusional. Now move over, I win.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I have said it before and will say it again, Your Delusional. Now move over, I win.


 
I haven't got a er...delusional.    Now, had you said "You're delusional!"  That might have been quite a different matter... But, as it is, you didn't!  


So...

*I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 




​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I haven't got a er...delusional.    Now, had you said "You're delusional!"  That might have been quite a different matter... But, as it is, you didn't!
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> *I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Took you long enough.  I was beginning to tap my toes.  I stand corrected, it was not delusional but Confused that I said before.  So it still stands, your confused as I push you to the side as the winner.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Took you long enough. I was beginning to tap my toes. I stand corrected, it was not delusional but Confused that I said before.


 
I was busy replying to emails, alwight?  Alwight! 



> So it still stands, *your confused* as I push you to the side as the winner.


 
er... my confused what?   


I guess that makes me still....


*THE WINNER!!!!!*
​Furthermore, I am gonna be afk for around an hour, but don't think that you've beaten me because of that!    ​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Furthermore, I am gonna be afk for around an hour,
> ​



Really, for just an hour huh?  


Winner here.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400

PB - If you post any more fat chix I'm gonna give you a neg-rep point.

Yuck...

(but I win...)


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> PB - If you post any more fat chix I'm gonna give you a neg-rep point.
> 
> Yuck...
> 
> (but I win...)


 
Oh, let him have his fun, he's not doing any harm, lol. And, besides, he's gotta be getting some pleasure outta posting them, probably because he knows he can't win this race...

Come to that, nor can you!   Ner Ner!





*I WIN!!!!*

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Oh, let him have his fun, he's not doing any harm, lol. And, besides, he's gotta be getting some pleasure outta posting them, probably because he knows he can't win this race...
> 
> Come to that, nor can you!   Ner Ner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!*
> 
> *YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*​



And u think your going to win. I think not.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> And u think your going to win. I think not.


 
You know what?  that's the very thing that I was thinking about you... I mean, someone who drinks Bacardi & Coke, well, he ain't never gonna be a winner, is he?   


So, I guess, that leave little me as the...


*WINNER!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> You know what?  that's the very thing that I was thinking about you... I mean, someone who drinks Bacardi & Coke, well, he ain't never gonna be a winner, is he?
> 
> 
> So, I guess, that leave little me as the...
> 
> 
> *WINNER!!!!!!!!!! *​



Can't handle it can you?


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Can't handle it can you?


 
I can too!  *fumes*  I'm packing my AK-47, and mean to be the only one on that podium, believe me!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I can too!  *fumes*  I'm packing my AK-47, and mean to be the only one on that podium, believe me!


  yeah you will be on the podium allright, handing me the trophy.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> yeah you will be on the podium allright, handing me the trophy.



Score one point for Murph 


as he watches me win...


----------



## mak2




----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


>


 
Don't you laugh!  Don't you DARE laugh!! You, you, you... 



*I AM the WINNER!!!!  I AM!!!!!*​ 

*I AM!!!!*​


----------



## mak2

No you are not, not even with all that fancy color letter stuff.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well I suppose every forum needs this thread. Even a forum as mature as this one though? I don't know.










But I just won.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Score one point for Murph
> 
> 
> as he watches me win...




Win what???


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Well I suppose every forum needs this thread. Even a forum as mature as this one though? I don't know.
> 
> But I just won.


 
You did not!!!   *fumes*  You can be first _*after*_ me!   





thcri said:


> Win what???


 
Go back to sleep honey, I'll wake you when I've won!  Not!     



Now then... one more time!



*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Did i win yet?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not yet


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Are you sure?


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are you frickin serious? it's 28 hours till april, and theres fuckin SNOW ON THE GROUND. just had to clean the damn cars off to keep up with it!


----------



## muleman RIP

It is only squalls up here. May get a few inches till tomorrow afternoon. Big one is Friday but supposed to stay east of us. Winning the battle against winter!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Its wet and heavy as hell here. got a good snowball off the car heh heh heh. might be a special wakeup for a certain horse rider in the house tonight......


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Its wet and heavy as hell here. got a good snowball off the car heh heh heh. might be a special wakeup for a certain horse rider in the house tonight......


You are too chickenshit to do that! She will take you out and roll you in the snow if you do.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You are too chickenshit to do that! She will take you out and roll you in the snow if you do.


 
Wanna bet? 


OK well maybe next time, her tummy is upset tonight, so being the good man I am, I will let her sleep.


----------



## muleman RIP

There is always the morning wakeup.


----------



## snow dog

he aint got the guts


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

MEOW


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> You did not!!! *fumes* You can be first _*after*_ me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to sleep honey, I'll wake you when I've won! Not!
> 
> 
> 
> Now then... one more time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!*​


 

I guess I will be getting a lot of sleep.  You won't be winning


----------



## Av8r3400

neither will you...


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> neither will you...


 

Well I don't think you are either.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winning


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Had to look to find this for av8r . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Winner.
The End.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fresh start for the win!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

muleman said:


> Fresh start for the win!


 Did you have to change your shorts again? 

winner


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> Winner.
> The End.


 
You're a winner in many ways hon, but, NOT in this race!!!   



muleman said:


> Fresh start for the win!


 
You'll have to get up earlier'n that hon, to beat me... Why, I've lapped you 3 times around the track already!  Some of us get up so early we actually _*hear *_the crack of dawn!   



So, awww, not this time guys...


*I Win!!!*​


----------



## mak2

I used to date a Dawn.

I win.


----------



## Av8r3400

Czech-mate.  I win.


----------



## snow dog

Redneck PDA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> Redneck PDA


 
Hey, I resemble that! 

*KISS MY WIN, SNOW DOG!*


----------



## snow dog

Parking


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> Parking


 
You lost your liscense, didnt you?


----------



## snow dog

Rusty's wedding cake


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THAT'S BADASS


----------



## snow dog

Kind of matches the dude who's mug graced us yesterday


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WHO?


----------



## rback33

I can't believe you are all here watching me win!


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> I can't believe you are all here watching me win!



Well you don't need to look in your rear view mirror anymore looking for me, I just went in front of you.


----------



## mak2

see ya, I am leading.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

keep laughin, snow-dork


----------



## pirate_girl

See the bacon in this photo?
Didn't think so.
I win!


----------



## muleman RIP

I had to eat my bacon off a paper towel not boobies. It was still a winner with french toast made with homemade bread.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

see ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i do?


----------



## muleman RIP

No you don't!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

post #1900 as the winner


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

you sure?


----------



## snow dog

yup


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Is that all your going to stick out?


----------



## tsaw

Simple: Close Thread! The End!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Is that all your going to stick out?


----------



## muleman RIP

That kitty lost again!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 53745



Tha cat seriously needs to wipe the boogers of it's nose. :hide


----------



## pirate_girl

ahahaha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAUTOFAB1 said:


>


 
my life story


----------



## mak2

Hi, I win.

It is 430 am, my excuse, but I had to look at the butterfly tatoo for quite a while before I realized what it was.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i win, ladies!


----------



## snow dog

no you don't


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

April Fool's Day Win!


----------



## snow dog

Doc said:


> And the winner is ....... drum roll please .......
> 
> ME


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

........................


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pirate_girl said:


>



+1 

That applies year round!  I love it!


----------



## Av8r3400

Win = Me.

Sorry.


----------



## JackieBlue

No, I think it is I that is the winner!


----------



## tsaw

Not so fast Miss! I'm still in this!


----------



## JackieBlue

Nope, don't think so!  *I win!*


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Ummm. I'm winning because losing sucks.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2




----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


>



That's cute!


Oh and I win!


----------



## snow dog

one to win


----------



## thcri RIP

Sorry losers. I am inVegas and won. So that makes me winner.


----------



## mak2

Three stoogesn are the greatest.   I win.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## thcri RIP

I am back.  Well not back home but still am winning.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Winning, one post at a time.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Trakternut

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Winning, one post at a time.



I certainly am!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Trakternut said:


> I certainly am!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

The Yankees win!

And so do I.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> The Yankees win!
> 
> And so do I.


 

not so fast little lady


----------



## Av8r3400

Is that the fat lady singing I hear???


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

No?  I guess it's just Snowdog giggling...


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

...me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## mak2

I, like Butler, am a winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

mak2 said:


> I like Butter, I am a winner.


 Fixed it for ya!


----------



## snow dog

this is still a close race


----------



## mak2

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Fixed it for ya!



How did you know I like butter.  I really do.


----------



## Av8r3400

win


----------



## JackieBlue

It feels good to be the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Reps for the winner


----------



## snow dog

which one


----------



## muleman RIP

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Reps for the winner


Is it PC to even label folks winners on here anymore?


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Is it PC to even label folks winners on here anymore?


 
Yes!  I'm up here, on the podium, awaiting my medal and first place sash!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> Yes!  I'm up here, on the podium, awaiting my medal and first place sash!


I will hold my comment !


----------



## snow dog

here you go


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> I will hold my comment !


 
You're an absolute gentleman muleman, but unfortunately, it won't get you first place in the race!  

And snow dog? If'n you're planning to tip those buckets of water over someone, point 'em away from me, I have on my best track-suit!  


*I AM THE WINNER!!!!*​


----------



## snow dog




----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> You're an absolute gentleman muleman, but unfortunately, it won't get you first place in the race!
> 
> And snow dog? If'n you're planning to tip those buckets of water over someone, point 'em away from me, I have on my best track-suit!
> 
> 
> *I AM THE WINNER!!!!*​


Well at least you are dressed!


----------



## JackieBlue

Sorry Lia.  It's my turn now.  So watch out before I run you over with my cart!


----------



## Av8r3400

oops.


----------



## snow dog

my bad


----------



## Av8r3400

It's okay.  Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## JackieBlue

Tis I said the fly.


----------



## fuzznutz

i think you all must have missed the fact that i am the winner


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

facts have a way being proved wrong.


----------



## fuzznutz

well i guess i was wrong 






















still the winner


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Not wrong just mistaken














the winner


----------



## fuzznutz

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Not wrong just mistaken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the winner


 

only mistake made is that no one realizes that i have won


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


>


I wish i had the negative to that photo SD










the winner


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


>


 
Gorgeous Dog! I couldn't almost, allllllmost let you win this 'ere race, but, nah, I think not.  

Really nice Dog tho.

Jackie!  That's the picture I was looking for, only, the one you posted doesn't have the caption on it... Dang!  

snow dog... I posted that 'The Winner Stands Alone' pic, way back at the beginning of this thread!  I think that must mean that you're disqualified...  



*I WIN!!!!!*​ 

​


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Gorgeous Dog! I couldn't almost, allllllmost let you win this 'ere race, but, nah, I think not.
> 
> Really nice Dog tho.
> 
> Jackie!  That's the picture I was looking for, only, the one you posted doesn't have the caption on it... Dang!
> 
> snow dog... I posted that 'The Winner Stands Alone' pic, way back at the beginning of this thread!  I think that must mean that you're disqualified...
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!!*​
> 
> ​



Really?!  Cool!  Maybe you can add the caption?


Oh and I win!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Really?! Cool! Maybe you can add the caption?


 
Well, I could I suppose... tsk!  *heavy sigh*





> Oh and I win!


 
You do not!!!  


*I WIN!*​ 

*Ok?*



*OK then!*​


----------



## mak2

fuzznutz said:


> i think you all must have missed the fact that i am the winner



No, you are the weiner, I am the winner.


----------



## JackieBlue

But I am the invisible winner!!!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> But I am the invisible winner!!!


 But I can see you so that makes me the winner .


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> But I am the invisible winner!!!


 
lol. Invisible or not, you ain't the winner!  How many more times do I gotta tell ya?



*I WIN!!!!*


*BIG TIME!!!!*


*FIRST ON THE PODIUM!!!*​ 



*shakes head in exasperation...*


----------



## snow dog

Cowboy said:


> But I can see you so that makes me the 2nd place winner .


 

fixed it for ya


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> fixed it for ya


 Thanks SD .


----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## snow dog

mak2 said:


> I win.


----------



## mak2

I glad you are happy I win


----------



## snow dog

I am invisable so i can't___________    _________ ______.


----------



## mak2

So hey, when I win what do I get?  Rep points???


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2

I am the winner


----------



## mak2

ooops


----------



## Av8r3400

Calm down, Mak.  You're studdering...


(A winning Odyssey.)


----------



## mak2

why are we doing this, to run up our post count or just cause we are bored?


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm home sick, so I'm mostly bored.


----------



## mak2

Something minor, I hope.  

I have all my papers graded just have to be here incase something comes up.  Which happens about once or twice a day.


----------



## Av8r3400

Just a nasty cold & cough.

(So I win.)


----------



## mak2

Good.

(No, I win)


----------



## Av8r3400

Sure?


----------



## rback33

Lia said:


> You're an absolute gentleman muleman, but unfortunately, it won't get you first place in the race!
> 
> And snow dog? If'n you're planning to tip those buckets of water over someone, point 'em away from me, I have on my best track-suit!
> 
> 
> *I AM THE WINNER!!!!*​




I was hoping that was gonna end in "white t-shirt"...


and I win...


----------



## mak2

I just wanna look at my sig line and see if it is funny.

What do you think?

I win by the way.


----------



## snow dog

OK show us


----------



## Av8r3400

I win.


----------



## snow dog

I thought you were too sick to play


----------



## Av8r3400

I am.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Oooo.  Dinner-dinner, I'm the ...











Winner


----------



## snow dog

still with us larry


----------



## JackieBlue

I win now boys!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Postin late for the win!


----------



## Av8r3400

Still hanging on for the win...


----------



## mak2

Sorry sick man, I win.


----------



## snow dog

here I am


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!


----------



## mak2

no, I win


----------



## Av8r3400

Not dead yet, so...





_ I WIN!!_


----------



## mak2

There is no question, right now, I am winning.


----------



## snow dog

anybody out there with a birthday ?


----------



## Av8r3400

Thanks 'Dog.  That was very nice.  I do have a birthday.  (Not today, though.)


Winner.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## snow dog

not so fast


----------



## mak2

That wasnt fast this is fast


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

That was quick, but not quick enough


----------



## snow dog

oh yeah


----------



## Av8r3400

Oh no...


----------



## snow dog

oops


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## mak2

ok you win


----------



## snow dog

attention:: Mak is sick


----------



## Av8r3400

Snowdog - We already knew that.


----------



## mak2

snow dog said:


> attention:: Mak is sick



It was the oops that made me surrender.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400

You're awesome.






(But I still win.)


----------



## JackieBlue

LOL!


----------



## Av8r3400

To be sure...


----------



## snow dog

yes i am


----------



## JackieBlue

You're both wrong.  It's me.  Just face it, will ya already?!!


----------



## Av8r3400

What?


----------



## snow dog

let me think about that


----------



## Av8r3400

Okay.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

post now,the winner


----------



## JackieBlue

me


----------



## Av8r3400

You?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

As the winner i would like to acknowledge the other players for participating ,

you are now acknowledged


----------



## snow dog

humble who


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Don't worry,i got this...............


----------



## snow dog

you lose


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

not yet!


----------



## snow dog

when


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

why lose at all?


----------



## snow dog

why not


----------



## JackieBlue

Because I win.


----------



## snow dog

only for  today cause your the Birthday Girl


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

now i win!


----------



## JackieBlue

Wrong!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm sorry , i was not paying attention,what did you say?


----------



## snow dog

who


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

la la la la la la la la..........................................


----------



## JackieBlue

fa la la la la


----------



## snow dog

Don't know the words


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

(fingers in ears) can't hear you.




winner


----------



## snow dog

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JackieBlue

tra la la la la


----------



## snow dog

boom da aye


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm butter


----------



## snow dog

wow


----------



## JackieBlue

heehee


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hi jackie,happy b-day!


----------



## JackieBlue

Hello and thank you!


----------



## Av8r3400

hi.


----------



## JackieBlue

hey


----------



## Av8r3400

Straw...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Smell?


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upF5UmT3X-A&feature=related"]YouTube        - Despicable Me Butt Photocopying Scene[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

oh happy day


----------



## JackieBlue

*WIN!!!*


----------



## snow dog

congrats


----------



## Av8r3400

Thanks.


----------



## snow dog

are you any better


----------



## Av8r3400

Yes, thanks again.  Good drugs help, since you can't buy decent stuff over the counter any more.


----------



## snow dog

so back to work tomorrow ?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400

Back to the crazy autoglass game tomorrow...


----------



## snow dog

I hear it's cracked


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> Back to the crazy autoglass game tomorrow...


 
 Urethane is a wonderful thing. don't forget to prime


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

prime the loosers


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

JackieBlue said:


>


wonder what it tasts like................


----------



## snow dog

who's in the lead


----------



## JackieBlue

*ME!!!*


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

yes you were


----------



## snow dog

Not so fast Birthday Lady


----------



## Av8r3400

Staying up just a little longer to watch election results...


and to be the winner.


----------



## snow dog

Looks like the results are changing


----------



## Av8r3400

...and wait for my codeine to kick in.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> Staying up just a little longer to watch election results...
> 
> 
> and to be the winner.


 

thanks for the link


----------



## snow dog

super woman is loosing


----------



## Av8r3400

The communist unionites are trying to plant their schill into the Wisconsin Supreme Court.

If that happens, we are all losers...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Av8r3400 said:


> The communist unionites are trying to plant their schill into the Wisconsin Supreme Court.
> 
> If that happens, we are all losers...


 

watch for the recount if they fail


----------



## Av8r3400

Guaranteed...


----------



## snow dog

vote for Rusty


----------



## Av8r3400

He'd be a sight better than the communist schill we're gonna be stuck with.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400

Bedtime for Bonzo...

Let the recounts and court battles begin.


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> vote for Rusty


 
lol.  I might second that...


Meanwhile, I'll just carry on winning this race.


*I am the Winner!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Av8r3400

...till now.


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> ...till now.


 
Av, I'm several laps ahead of you, what you gonna do?  Wings will be grounds for disqualification!     Now, get ye behind me!


How many times do I gotta say this?


*I WIN!!!!! *​


----------



## Av8r3400

Ya sure 'bout that, my dear?


----------



## thcri RIP

It don't make any difference. I am in the lead now.


----------



## Av8r3400

...till now.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> ...till now.



You are kidding right?


----------



## snow dog

not so fast


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> You are kidding right?


 
He is, he knows its all over bar the shouting. And, so it is with you also, hon, no cycling allowed here. You have to run the race on your own two feet!


----------



## snow dog

and you are all talk


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> and you are all talk


 
I am not!!!  *glowers*   

Why, why... Why I can beat anyone here in this race, with one foot tied down!  


I'm winning! Dammit, I've won!!!


----------



## snow dog

HA


----------



## JackieBlue

*I am...*


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> He is, he knows its all over bar the shouting. And, so it is with you also, hon, no cycling allowed here. You have to run the race on your own two feet!



I ran a 5K on my own two feet this morning already.  Now try catching me.


JackieBlue said:


> *I am...*



Jackie, you might be the best and you may be a winner, but not the winner here.


----------



## snow dog

opps


----------



## JackieBlue

Oh yes I am!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Oh yes I am!



It is just a dream Jackie, just a dream.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> It is just a dream Jackie, just a dream.



Yes, it is a dream that I am WINNING!






ONE.....JackieBlue!


----------



## thcri RIP

Jackie Blu was just told to sit down.  She is not on the podium no more.


----------



## JackieBlue

Oh yes I am!  That's me in the middle there.  You know, the GOLD one.


----------



## JackieBlue

The winner made a duplicate post!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Oh yes I am!  That's me in the middle there.  You know, the GOLD one.



I see no one but me as the winner


----------



## JackieBlue

You must be living by Murphy's Law again, because I am the only winner.


----------



## snow dog

i am alone on top


----------



## mak2

ME


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm the winner here.


----------



## snow dog

here I am in the


----------



## mak2

JackieBlue said:


> I'm the winner here.


----------



## snow dog

here's the prize


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


>





Oh and I win.


----------



## snow dog

all mine


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

and yet i'm still here..............








the winner


----------



## JackieBlue

Nope!  See me there?  I'm the one in the middle again..you know, the winner.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winning with time to spare.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

the winner


----------



## snow dog

is that me on #1


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

its me


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue is the


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Av8r3400

oops...


----------



## JackieBlue

YES I am the WINNER!


----------



## snow dog

Jackieblue in the lead


----------



## Av8r3400

WOW!  Look at that Jackie go!


----------



## JackieBlue

Av8r3400 said:


> WOW!  Look at that Jackie go!



LOL didn't realize I had so many rooting for me.


----------



## Av8r3400

Man, she's just hauling a$$!!


----------



## JackieBlue

But she can't beat me.  I win!

Did you see the tread I started for you?


----------



## Av8r3400

Really?


----------



## snow dog

Jackie Blue is winning


----------



## mak2

Does it bother you guys you do all that posting and stuff and I just stop by occassionally and say hi?  And I am still winning.


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> LOL didn't realize I had so many rooting for me.




I didn't realize that either.  But then I am so far ahead of anybody here that I wouldn't know.


----------



## snow dog

Go jb


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I didn't realize that either.  But then I am so far ahead of anybody here that I wouldn't know.



But Murph, I just passed you again.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

Zoom


----------



## snow dog

and in second


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Zoom



ZIP


----------



## snow dog

here is


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> But Murph, I just passed you again.




You think huh


----------



## snow dog

win


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> You think huh




I may lose speed every now and then, but just look at me go now.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I may lose speed every now and then, but just look at me go now.



Wow, nice legs but if you notice I am viewing them lovely legs from the front meaning I am a head of you.  Carry on.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

Ooops looks like you just fell down while craning your neck looking at my legs.  But me being in front will make it easier for you.


----------



## mak2

hi, i am still winning.  with very little effort.


----------



## snow dog

yeah right,


----------



## Av8r3400

It's very sweet how you folks are all fighting over 2nd place behind me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> It's very sweet how you folks are all fighting over 2nd place behind me.



You are there, in 2nd place with the rest of them.  I am in first as usual


----------



## mak2

losers all ya.  You feeling better Av8r?


----------



## JackieBlue

I win yet again!


----------



## snow dog

Not so fast,, Miss Blue


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!  Yes I do!  I am the winner!


----------



## bobjr

So do I, I am the real winner for this session.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sweet!


----------



## JackieBlue

Yeah, yeah.  I win again!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Yeah, yeah.  I win again!



Hold on to your shorts there, you are not


----------



## JackieBlue

These shorts?


----------



## snow dog

I am in the lead


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> These shorts?




Hang as that is as close to a win your going to get around here.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

I win!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Don't be a sore loser...


----------



## snow dog

the winner


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

Here I am on TOP


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

A 10 on top


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog

oops


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## JackieBlue

I.....


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## snow dog

somebody is going to win


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## JackieBlue

*I am...*


----------



## snow dog

yeah Right


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JFJHFJJHGFHG


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

thats mine


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> JFJHFJJHGFHG



Cat got your tongue Rusty, you realize it is preventing your win


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IS IT???


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm winning again!  Look at how fast I'm going!


----------



## snow dog

who's on TOP


----------



## mak2

ALl that work from you guys and I am still winning


----------



## snow dog

oops


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

snow dog said:


> oops


 
hey look! snow dog is the weiner!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey look! snow dog is the winner!


 


hey


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh? and they are below the orioles in what? oh yeah, EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you wish


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## JackieBlue

WIN


----------



## snow dog

ok,


----------



## mak2

a;lsdjekf


----------



## mak2

almost no effort and I am still winning.


----------



## Av8r3400

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh? and they are below the orioles in what? oh yeah, EVERYTHING!!!




The cure for insomnia has been found.  It is initialized as:  M. L. B.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

Hi


----------



## snow dog

hello Mak


----------



## Av8r3400

... and good bye.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> ... and good bye.



Don't let the door hit you on the way out loser!!!!


----------



## snow dog

somebody's winning


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kz7YUdy-Cg"]YouTube        - Ace Ventura - Loser[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

You all gave up I see.  Because you all know you can't beat me. I am the one and only WINNER.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Me:


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

I AM SEEKING OUT MY OWN WIN!!!


----------



## snow dog

it aint you


----------



## JackieBlue

IT IS...i am digging just to win it.


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

I win yet again!!!  I am the winner!!! WIN WIN WIN


----------



## snow dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snow dog




----------



## Av8r3400

Thanks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome MeeowzermixWithWings.

 fo da win..


----------



## Av8r3400

Awesome!


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Awesome!


purr..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Just stoped in for the win,











the winner


----------



## Av8r3400

--not.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

sure,i had nothing better to do,so i won.


----------



## mak2

Im back.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## mak2

I am gonna be gone all day, but when I get home I will be winning again.


----------



## snow dog

thanks for the warning, have fun at the Masters


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!!!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

I win!  I win!  I win!


----------



## Av8r3400

I'd like to thank everyone who helped me win this little competition.

You won't be forgotten now that I am famous.


----------



## tsaw

Nice try. A really good attempt!
But ....


----------



## Av8r3400

...I still won.  Game over.  Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## JackieBlue

Maybe I should say something other than "I win" over and over again.  Oh the hell with it.  I WIN!!!


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Maybe I should say something other than "I win" over and over again.  Oh the hell with it.  I WIN!!!


...rught up til I won!


----------



## JackieBlue

But now I win again!


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Trakternut

Not anymore!


----------



## Cowboy

Carefull of who's watching you , while I win .


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Carefull of who's watching you , while I win .




PTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


>


 Nice red X Jackie .


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Nice red X Jackie .



Awww really?  I see it (now it's gone, weird).  Oh well, it was really cute too.  A grinning kitty.  And I win!


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Awww really? I see it (now it's gone, weird). Oh well, it was really cute too. A grinning kitty. And I win!


 Cool .


----------



## JackieBlue

Can you see it now?


----------



## Cowboy

Yup , Cute .


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Yup , Cute .



YAY!!!  And I win!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog

hi,,, are you mindless


----------



## JackieBlue

hello


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> hi,,, are you mindless



well we are playing a mindless game


win


----------



## snow dog

this  is so mind numbing woooooooooooo


----------



## mak2

xxx


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## snow dog

the winner is


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## JackieBlue

hello


----------



## snow dog

on target


----------



## mak2

hello


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## snow dog

Here I am


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!  Again!


----------



## snow dog

again


----------



## JackieBlue

Yup...me!


----------



## snow dog

may be once , but not again


----------



## JackieBlue

*I win!!!*


----------



## snow dog

not so fast Missy


----------



## JackieBlue

It feels so good to be the WINNER!


----------



## snow dog

run faster


----------



## Av8r3400

Bored now.  I win.  Done.


----------



## mak2

Good Morning.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## mak2

xxx


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## snow dog

hello light


----------



## thcri RIP

And you thought you won.


----------



## snow dog

we may have


----------



## Av8r3400

This is still going on?


----------



## mak2

Nope, I already won and have gotten the check in the mail.  LOSERS.


----------



## snow dog

then why are you in second


----------



## mak2

i aint


----------



## mak2

This aint a "serious" thread.


----------



## snow dog

nobodys says they are


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey boys!  Guess what?!  I win!


----------



## mak2

xxx


----------



## snow dog

not so fast missy


----------



## Galvatron

The next one to post will have to bed bath Al after a over indulgent night of Rum and spicy chicken.... let it be people just let it be


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> The next one to post*, after the post before this,* will have to bed bath Al after a over indulgent night of Rum and spicy chicken.... let it be people just let it be



Got it fixed for ya, Galvi!

Makes me the winner now!


----------



## JackieBlue

No no Monte.  It is I!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## JackieBlue

Yikes!  I win!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You should invest your winnings with e-trade . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDmJcDvaBGU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - E-Trade Baby Loses Everything[/ame]


----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

PBinWA said:


>



Wow


----------



## rback33

I can't see PB's image... 

winner winner chicken dinner over here..


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


>



Yes, they were the winners last night.


But today I am!  WIN


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> I can't see PB's image...
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner over here..



I'll give you one guess on what it's a picture of.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I'll give you one guess on what it's a picture of.


 

dinner


----------



## mak2

All that work, and I am still ahead, sorry.


----------



## snow dog

whoa bucko


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> whoa bucko



Whoa is me, Says Snow Dog, TNuts is da Winner!


----------



## snow dog

ok, go ahead


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> ok, go ahead




Thank-you, I WIN!


----------



## snow dog

yeah, tnuts


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Cowboy

Nite folks your all winners in my book . I had an exeptional great day and hope everyone has a great evening .


----------



## snow dog

Queens from the past


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

xxx


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## snow dog

it's all the faces of the FF winners


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

xxx


----------



## snow dog

hello


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Trakternut

Hmmm..........Who does that remind us of? Hmmm?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Hmmm..........Who does that remind us of? Hmmm?



Who?


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Who?



Is there an owl in here?


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> Is there an owl in here?





Oh and I win!


----------



## Trakternut

Well, you did. Now I do!


----------



## JackieBlue

Me again!


----------



## Trakternut

Not no more


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

twice


----------



## Trakternut

North Dakota wins now.


----------



## snow dog

New mexico looses


----------



## Trakternut

Because North Dakota wins!


----------



## snow dog

new Jersey wins


----------



## fuzznutz

ohio checking in for the win


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Trakternut

And, again, North Dakota is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy out in front.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

cute


----------



## Trakternut

But not cute enough to take me from my  perch as THE WINNER!


----------



## snow dog

really


----------



## Trakternut

Really, I'm the winner!


----------



## snow dog

ok


----------



## Trakternut

Thank-you!


----------



## snow dog

was that long enough for you


----------



## Trakternut

Until I became the winner.


----------



## snow dog

keep thinking that


----------



## Trakternut

Not thinking, I *know* I'm the winner.


----------



## snow dog

ok


----------



## Trakternut

Good!


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## Trakternut

Nope!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## tsaw

In here for the win!


----------



## snow dog




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog




----------



## mak2

Hi


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

so cute


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I see I am the Winner now


----------



## Lia

OhioTC18 said:


> I see I am the Winner now


 
Should've gone to SpecSavers hon...  



*I win!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Should've gone to SpecSavers hon...
> 
> 
> 
> *I win!*​




Look what the cat dragged in.    but your not.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Look what the cat dragged in.  but your not.


 
No, I know I'm not, no Cats around here for starters...  

But,  I am too the                *'WINNER!!!!'*​


----------



## thcri RIP

I just dropped in to put you in your place and say "you are not the winner"


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I just dropped in to put you in your place and say "you are not the winner"


 

Pooh!! In your dreams buddy!! Why, you can't even beat the local guys at the cycle club, in a cycle race! 



*Sashays saucily up to the podium*



Need I say it again? *I WIN!!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Pooh!! In your dreams buddy!! Why, you can't even beat the local guys at the cycle club, in a cycle race!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sashays saucily up to the podium*
> 
> 
> 
> Need I say it again? *I WIN!!!*




Say it all you want. You didn't win.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Say it all you want. You didn't win.



Because, after you've all proclaimed your winnerness, bragged your brags, boasted your boasts and it comes down to where the rubber meets the road! 'tis I who is the true winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Because, after you've all proclaimed your winnerness, bragged your brags, boasted your boasts and it comes down to where the rubber meets the road! 'tis I who is the true winner!




You are about as confused as Lia.  I am the winner.


----------



## Lia

Trakternut said:


> Because, after you've all proclaimed your winnerness, bragged your brags, boasted your boasts and it comes down to where the rubber meets the road! 'tis I who is the true winner!


 
Monte, an admirable sentiment, but you've lost sight of the salient points here! I'm female, therefore smarter, I'm younger, therefore swifter, and I _*don't cheat by burning rubber!!!!*_  This is a foot race, no cars, cycles, go-carts, tractors, sno-cats, nor any other type of mechanical vehicle is allowed in this race!   


So...



*I am the TRUE WINNER!!!!*




**​


----------



## Lia

Take no notice of murph, he's escaped again, but they'll be coming by shortly, to pick him up, to take him back to the funny farm with the rubber wallpaper!





*I win!!!*​


----------



## JackieBlue

WIN!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

UkidsjustdontgetitdouIanWinner.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> UkidsjustdontgetitdouIanWinner.


 
I ain't a kid, I do get it, and you ain't the winner, I AM!!!

Sorry jackie, but this is one time that I must be pushy...  but, you can be first, after me.   


I WIN!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-126K1EfroA"]Sorry[/ame]


----------



## mak2

I am gonna start winning with beer names.


----------



## mak2

Miller light


----------



## JackieBlue

Sam Adams Light


----------



## Lia

mak2 said:


> I am gonna start winning with beer names.


 
Tsk!  You can't win with any name, Beer or otherwise!  The only winning name here will be...



*LIA!*


​


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Tsk!  You can't win with any name, Beer or otherwise!  The only winning name here will be...
> 
> 
> 
> *LIA!*
> 
> 
> ​




Damn you're quick Lia!  But I win and with a beer...Coors Light!


----------



## Lia

JackieBlue said:


> Damn you're quick Lia! But I win and with a beer...Coors Light!


 
Pooh!!  Stella Artois beats any Brand!


----------



## snow dog

sorry ladies


----------



## Galvatron

The next to post can turn a finger sideways and give me a rectum exam...


Your loss not mine


I dare you to do it.....


----------



## snow dog

yes sir


----------



## mak2

Bud


----------



## Galvatron

snow dog said:


> yes sir



You sick son of a gun.....i now know your type and will be carrying bleach whenever you are near by


Need to vomit


----------



## JackieBlue

Blue Moon!


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> The next to post can turn a finger sideways and give me a rectum exam...



I shall liberally lubricate my finger with turpentine. 















I WIN!


----------



## thcri RIP

Now that the perv's are out we can go back to determining who the real winner is and that is me.  

I win.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Now that the perv's are out we can go back to determining who the real winner is and that is me.
> 
> I win.


 
Wake up! Wake up murph!!!  You're dreaming again!  You know I'm the winner!  You know you can't beat me! 



I'm wayyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of you!!!   

*I win!*


----------



## Trakternut

Lia said:


> Wake up! Wake up murph!!!  You're dreaming again!  You know I'm the winner!  *You know you can't beat me*!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wayyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of you!!!
> 
> *I win!*




He's working up to spanking you, though.


----------



## Lia

Trakternut said:


> He's working up to spanking you, though.


 
 If I had a buck for every time a guy has threatened to spank me...


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> If I had a buck for every time a guy has threatened to spank me...




Well the real question here is, how many times   Ohhhhhh I guess I shuts my mouth.   

but still this makes me winner.


----------



## JackieBlue

Heineken (get it...*Hiney*ken) LOL!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Old Mil*whop*ee!


----------



## fuzznutz

am i the winner yet?


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Sorry


 




lol. I'm still the winner!


----------



## Lia

fuzznutz said:


> am i the winner yet?


 
No sweetie, go back to sleep, we'll wake you when they hang the sash and badge on me.


----------



## mak2

hello?


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> hello?



Did you run out of beer?


I WIN!!!


----------



## mak2

Oh heck no, I was just gonna ask you if you wanted a Coors.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Oh heck no, I was just gonna ask you if you wanted a Coors.



Well it is lunch time, so sure why not.  But I think this kitty would rather have a Miller Lite.


----------



## mak2

JackieBlue said:


> Well it is lunch time, so sure why not.  But I think this kitty would rather have a Miller Lite.



So many jokes there.  I probably ought to just let em go.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> So many jokes there.  I probably ought to just let em go.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## Lia

snow dog, you are *not* the winner, *not, not, not,* dya hear?  

But, I'll let you polish my winners Trophy once in a while, 'cos you're cute.  


I am the winner!  No-one else; just* ME, MYSELF and I.*


----------



## Galvatron

If any of you have some kind of self respect you will just move along and let this thread die


----------



## Lia

Galvatron said:


> If any of you have some kind of self respect you will just move along and let this thread die


 
Alas Galvi, I have no self respect, or shame... I am a sad case.   

I shall continue my race, at my leisure, since no one here can catch up to me.


----------



## Galvatron

Lia said:


> Alas Galvi, I have no self respect, or shame... I am a sad case.
> 
> I shall continue my race, at my leisure, since no one here can catch up to me.



Well i respect you.......i shall let you win


----------



## Lia

Galvatron said:


> Well i respect you.......i shall let you win


 
You're gonna let me win?  hahaha... *You're,* gonna let,* ME* win?      

Why, you cheeky begger! I've raddy well lapped you three times already!  I was just pausing to give you a fighting chance, but now I'm gonna steam ahead and leave you to straggle behind... *blows consolation kisses to Galvi, half a mile behind her...*


----------



## JackieBlue

Well I'm not gonna let you win!


----------



## Lia

See Galvi?  Jackie ain't gonna let ya win either!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

Haha, not so fast there missy!  I win again!


----------



## Lia

No, but Jackie, I guess you wouldn't know this, its an obscure rule, I know; but, you have to be in the same lap as the winner is...


----------



## JackieBlue

Then how come when I turn around I see you huffing and puffing?


----------



## Galvatron

Lia said:


> No, but Jackie, I guess you wouldn't know this, its an obscure rule, I know; but, you have to be in the same lap as the winner is...



Sit on my lap.....we can win this


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> Sit on my lap.....we can win this



She left you in the dust and I left her in the dust.


----------



## mak2

i win


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> i win



Hey Mak!




I win now.


----------



## mak2

not so fast.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## tsaw

Thanks for showing my trophy


----------



## JackieBlue

OK but this one is mine.


----------



## snow dog

not so fast missy


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

nice try cute cartoon


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Galvatron

PBinWA said:


>



Brings back memories 

Post more often PB you bring sense among the madness


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Kisses Galvi!


----------



## Lia

I shall ignore PB's er... toilet humor. Besides, that loo floor looks decidedly in need of cleaning!  ://    

Jackie, snow dog, mak2, Galvo, tsaw... gee guys, I'd really like for ya all to win this race *said the liar*   

It behoves me to have to tell you all that you've got more chance of finding a pork chop in a Synagogue, than getting to that podium before me, despite all of Jackies bogus trophies... 

So, for pity's sake, give up, all of ya, right now...

*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I shall ignore PB's er... toilet humor. Besides, that loo floor looks decidedly in need of cleaning!  ://
> 
> Jackie, snow dog, mak2, Galvo, tsaw... gee guys, I'd really like for ya all to win this race *said the liar*
> 
> It behoves me to have to tell you all that you've got more chance of finding a pork chop in a Synagogue, than getting to that podium before me, despite all of Jackies bogus trophies...
> 
> So, for pity's sake, give up, all of ya, right now...
> 
> *I WIN!!!*​




Well you didn't include me so move on.  I am King to you Lia.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Well you didn't include me so move on. I am King to you Lia.


 
Good grief!!!  Where did you pop up from?  I thought you were away.  Well, I shall include you in that list as the least person to be able to er... keep up with me!   

There can only be one winner, and that winner, 

*IS ME!!!*​


----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Mother's Day win . . ..


----------



## mak2

I still win


----------



## snow dog

really,,


----------



## mak2

oh yea


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Good grief!!!  Where did you pop up from?  I thought you were away.  Well, I shall include you in that list as the least person to be able to er... keep up with me!
> 
> There can only be one winner, and that winner,
> 
> *IS ME!!!*​



I am away but keep in mind I am watching over you.  Just look over your shoulder as you step off the podium, you will see me.  So this makes me winner.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> I am away but keep in mind I am watching over you.  Just look over your shoulder as you step off the podium, you will see me.  So this makes me winner.

















*NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> *NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Not any more what?


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm a mom so I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I'm a mom so I win!



Then go take care of your kids and don't worry about winning since as you can see you are not because I am.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Then go take care of your kids and don't worry about winning since as you can see you are not because I am #2 behind Tnutz





Slight repair job; Complete!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Slight repair job; Complete!



You are kind of like the GM Good Wrench dud that can't fix shit.  You see you are not winning.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> You are kind of like the GM Good Wrench dud that can't fix shit.  You see you are not winning.



Til now!


----------



## snow dog

yeah till now


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Til now!



Till when?????????


----------



## snow dog

about now


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> about now



Now not.


----------



## Trakternut

*NOW!!!!!*

Yeah, it's me, the winner!


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Then go take care of your kids and don't worry about winning since as you can see you are not because I am.



LOL wiseass!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> *NOW!!!!!*
> 
> Yeah, it's me, the winner!




The has been you mean.


----------



## snow dog

there is quite a few


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> The has been you mean.



Right! I'm the one who "Has been" winning the whole time!


----------



## snow dog

really


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Right! I'm the one who "Has been" winning the whole time!



You have about as much chance of winning this as Lia does.


----------



## JackieBlue

Yup, because I win!


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I was a winner, cause I got to spend time with Jeff, but.. sadly not Kasey.. (long story)..
Ty sent me flowers yesterday and went with his wife to her Moms place today.

Them--


Me.. (told ya ewww) 
Welllllllll, I AM happy today!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Yup, because I win!



Well did you think you would win just that easy.


----------



## snow dog

No I win


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> No I win




You wish!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Today I was a winner, cause I got to spend time with Jeff, but.. sadly not Kasey.. (long story)..
> Ty sent me flowers yesterday and went with his wife to her Moms place today.
> 
> Them--
> View attachment 54671
> 
> Me.. (told ya ewww)
> Welllllllll, I AM happy today!!!
> View attachment 54672View attachment 54673




Well I am happy for you.  But you are not winning here.


Seriously though I am glad for you.  Sounded like a good day.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Well did you think you would win just that easy.



Yes.


----------



## snow dog

but not the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Yes.




Dream on lady dream on


----------



## snow dog

Oh, thanks


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Well I am happy for you.  But you are not winning here.
> 
> 
> Seriously though I am glad for you.  Sounded like a good day.



'twas..
I feel slightly winnish.. is that a word?


----------



## JackieBlue

Win! Me! Yes, me!


----------



## snow dog

only for a minute


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 'twas..
> I feel slightly winnish.. is that a word?




Yes.  But the key here is Winning which as of now it.is me.


----------



## snow dog

was you


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Win! Me! Yes, me!



What?  I can win you.


----------



## snow dog

only if you win it all


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> only if you win it all



That has already been pre determined.


----------



## snow dog

yeah right


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> What?  I can win you.



I guess I didn't word that right, huh?  But guess what?  I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> yeah right



Yeah really


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yes.  But the key here is Winning which as of now it.is me.


Ok.. you are.........













































Thwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkkkkkkk!!! ™  <~ been a while, hasn't it?


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I guess I didn't word that right, huh?  But guess what?  I win!




You worded it just fine until you thought you won.  But ya see thinking got you in trouble.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ok.. you are.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkkkkkkk!!! ™  <~ been a while, hasn't it?



Along with the good feeling of winning it felt good.


----------



## snow dog

someone will win


----------



## thcri RIP

Good night all.  See ya well not sure.  On the road again for the week again.  But I will be back.


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> Good night all. See ya well not sure. On the road again for the week again. But I will be back.


 

that would make a good song, on the road again !


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Along with the good feeling of winning it felt good.


I'm sure it did..
Happy trails.. see ya next time around.


----------



## snow dog

this silly game continues on


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> this silly game continues on


With you posting every chance you get..


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> With you posting every chance you get..


 
Quite, pg! He's addicted to winning the race, poor fool...  He shan't!


----------



## Trakternut

Lia said:


> Quite, pg! He's addicted to winning the race, poor fool...  He shan't!



'Cause I have!


----------



## Lia

Trakternut said:


> 'Cause I have!


 
No, you have NOT!!!  Don't make me do voodoo on you Monte!  


*I am the one and ONLY WINNER!!!*


----------



## Trakternut

Too doo all the voodoo you wanna doo doo.

And while you're doo-dooing away, I'll be winning!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

But how are you winning if I just won?


----------



## snow dog

whoa, i am here


----------



## snow dog

here i am


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> here i am




In my rearview mirror as usual!


----------



## snow dog

mine too


----------



## Lia

...and you're all far behind me in my telescopic view.  



*I WIN!!!*




​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> ...and you're all far behind me in my telescopic view.
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




the only view you have honey is looking at my back side.  In other words I am ahead of you.


----------



## JackieBlue

I win.  Yes, again.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I win.  Yes, again.



You sure get excited over nothing.  You really are not winning because I am.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> You sure get excited over nothing.  You really are not winning because I am.



You must still be shaking out the cobwebs Murph, because if you were fully awake you'd see that I'm the winner.


----------



## rback33

sneaks in for the win....


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> sneaks in for the win....



I'll let you sneak in for the win because you're cute.  But only for a moment.
.
.
.

OK, now I win.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I'll let you sneak in for the win because* you're cute.*  But only for a moment.





Jeremy cute  
.
.


JackieBlue said:


> You must still be shaking out the cobwebs  Murph, because if you were fully awake you'd see that I'm the winner.


.


Ok you had your fun.


----------



## mak2

I am better looking than he is, just sayin


----------



## snow dog

yeah right


----------



## Cowboy

Time to put a lil bounce back in this thread . 
I,m not sure which of the two ladys are winning , but I dont really care either .


----------



## snow dog

i know i can win


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> i know i can win



Naaa, I think I saw the cute one in the house just a few minutes ago.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Naaa, I think I saw the cute one in the house just a few minutes ago.



Who, Jeremy?  Where?  Did I miss him?!!!


You're kinda cute too Murph.

Oh and yes, I win.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue;
 
 
You're kinda cute too Jackie.:wink:
 
Oh and yes said:
			
		

> I win , well Maybe


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Who, Jeremy?  Where?  Did I miss him?!!!
> 
> 
> You're kinda cute too Murph.
> 
> Oh and yes, I win.



No Jeremy is cute per you.  And I win.


----------



## mak2

I win


----------



## snow dog

me too


----------



## JackieBlue

Nope, it's me.


----------



## snow dog

sure thing and now it's me


----------



## JackieBlue

And me again.


----------



## snow dog

and me again too.


----------



## mak2

hi


----------



## snow dog

hi Mak


----------



## mak2

Hi snow dog.


----------



## JackieBlue

Hi Mak and Snow Dog.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hi Mak and Snow Dog.


 


Hello Miss Jackie


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Jeremy cute


 
Well, he is!  Kinda... 

Ok, maybe not as cute as you and Foggy, or Spader and Kimi, and er... a few others;  but we can only see his arm, so we can only go by that...  

But, in any event, you're all wannabe's because you haven't a hope in hell of overtaking MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


*I WIN!*​


----------



## Trakternut

Lia said:


> But, in any event, you're all wannabe's because you haven't a hope in hell of overtaking MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> *I WIN!*​



You're so far behind, you only _*think*_ you're ahead.


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> You're so far behind, you only _*think*_ you're ahead.



Monte,   a person can dream you know, just kind of like you right now as I am ahead of you.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Monte,   a person can dream you know, just kind of like you right now as I am ahead of you.



I just won!


----------



## snow dog

me, won


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I just won!



You just won what???


----------



## snow dog

Trakternut said:


> You're so far behind, you only _*think*_ you're ahead.


 

yes that is it, you all are far behind


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> yes that is it, you all are far behind



behind me that is.


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> behind me that is.


 

oh yes I see in the rear view mirror


----------



## mak2

hi again


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> hi again



Why hello there.


----------



## rback33

I win twice!

I posted last AND Jackie says I am cute...

I suggest we have her eyes check though.....


----------



## mak2

She is just very nice.


----------



## Trakternut

So, you see me behind, do you?


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> I win twice!
> 
> I posted last AND Jackie says I am cute...
> 
> I suggest we have her eyes check though.....





mak2 said:


> She is just very nice.



I speaka da troof!


I WIN!!!


----------



## snow dog

in my rear view mirror


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Well, he is!  Kinda...
> 
> Ok, maybe not as cute as you and Foggy, or Spader and Kimi, and er... a few others;  but we can only see his arm, so we can only go by that...
> 
> But, in any event, you're all wannabe's because you haven't a hope in hell of overtaking MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> *I WIN!*​



 Cool, I'm winning!


----------



## snow dog

me too


----------



## rback33

The winner has arrived!


----------



## snow dog

yes , he has


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Why so sad SD?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Why so sad SD?


 

someone's going to post after me ! just teasing


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 

are those eyes a reflection?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> are those eyes a reflection?


----------



## snow dog

wow, do I see you in those eyes


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 

Wow, I dream of Jeannie


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Wow, I dream of Jeannie



Isn't she pretty?

But I win!


----------



## snow dog

she is almost as pretty as you,,and I win


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## snow dog

interesting, and i win


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


>


 


cute and i win


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


>



Whatchoo be laughing at?!!

I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Whatchoo be laughing at?!!
> 
> I win!



I am laughing at you and you only.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I am laughing at you and you only.



Laugh away!  I don't care.  Because I am the WINNER!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Laugh away!  I don't care.  Because I am the WINNER!!!



well not really.  it is your imagination.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> well not really.  it is your imagination.



I can have a vivid imagination.  But not this time.  Because I really, truly WIN!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I can have a vivid imagination.  But not this time.  Because I really, truly WIN!




Yes this time.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Yes this time.



Where ya keep going so quickly?  Scared a girl is gonna beat ya?


----------



## rback33

*streaking through for the win!*


----------



## mak2

Speaking of streaking.


----------



## JackieBlue

Who's naked?!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Where ya keep going so quickly?  Scared a girl is gonna beat ya?




Am I worried? Not so much.


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> Am I worried? Not so much.



Good answer. Cuz I just won.


----------



## thcri RIP

tsaw said:


> Good answer. Cuz I just won.



You just won the losers award.


----------



## tsaw

Who won the loser's award?


----------



## thcri RIP

tsaw said:


> Who won the loser's award?



You did.


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!


----------



## tsaw

loser award!


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## JackieBlue

Me...WINNER!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> loser award!


No, that's reserved for me..


----------



## JackieBlue

Guess that leaves me to win again!


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


>


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


>


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


>




Oh Murph...I just won again.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Oh Murph...I just won again.



I think it is past your bedtime.  And no you are not the winner.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I think it is past your bedtime.  And no you are not the winner.



It is getting late.  But I had too much caffeine today, so I'm good for a few.  But you feel free to go find your pillow if you want.  I'll be keeping the winner's seat nice and warm.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> It is getting late. But I had too much caffeine today, so I'm good for a few. But you feel free to go find your pillow if you want. I'll be keeping the winner's seat nice and warm.


 
_ had a mochca at noon and now I am paying the price_


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> It is getting late.  But I had too much caffeine today, so I'm good for a few.  But you feel free to go find your pillow if you want.  I'll be keeping the winner's seat nice and warm.



Where in the heck is breakfast LOSER!!


----------



## JackieBlue

You just posted.


----------



## snow dog

here I am, the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> You just posted.



Yeah you told me to go to bed.  I did, got up at 4:00 or 5:00 your time.  Just got back in from doing the chores.  Where is my breakfast you loser.


----------



## snow dog

any losers out there


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> any losers out there



Yes you and Jackie


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> Yes you and Jackie


 
are winners in our own right


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> are winners in our own right



Losers don't have any rights.  You both have none cause you are losers.


----------



## JackieBlue

Well I'm not gonna call you a loser like you've been calling me, but I will call myself a winner, cause I am a WINNER!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> Well I'm not gonna call you a loser like you've been calling me, but I will call myself a winner, cause I am a WINNER!



was once upon a time...


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Well I'm not gonna call you a loser like you've been calling me, but I will call myself a winner, cause I am a WINNER!



Well you are not a loser in a loser sort of sense, you are just losing that is all.  I still lubs ya   And I am winning again.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> was once upon a time...



OH yeah, the Cute guy pops in.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Well you are not a loser in a loser sort of sense, you are just losing that is all.  I still lubs ya   And I am winning again.



OK loser.





I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> OK loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win!



crap, now you got lipstick all over me.     I am winning though


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> crap, now you got lipstick all over me.     I am winning though



It matches what you put on yerself berfore you left this morning...


and I win again


----------



## snow dog

thcri said:


> crap, now you got lipstick all over me.  I am not winning though


 

take a break, the winner is here


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> take a break, the winner is here




Yes, Yes I am...


----------



## JackieBlue

It is I!!!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> It WAS I!!!



Fixed it!

Tis ME


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Fixed it!
> 
> Tis ME



Sorry handsome...it's me!


----------



## thcri RIP

I think your all washed up.  Look Look ahead, I am here.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> I think your all washed up.  Look Look ahead, I am here.



Washed up?!!

Silly man, I'm ahead of you.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Washed up?!!
> 
> Silly man, I'm ahead of you.




Not so fast.  You are not ahead of me as far as  you think.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Not so fast.  You are not ahead of me as far as  you think.



As far as I _know_, I am.


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> As far as I _know_, I am.




mistaken again


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> mistaken again



I think you need to go start your wild weekend and leave the winner (ME) to win.


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> I think you need to go start your wild weekend and leave the winner (ME) to win.



Not quite yet! Very close though!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

post #2664, winning


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> mistaken again


]
Hey you that they call Cute, move over.


----------



## JackieBlue

I am the winner!


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I am the winner!



Ya think?


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Ya think?



I know.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I know.



You know nothing


----------



## JackieBlue

I know I'm the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I know I'm the winner.



Hmmm not so much.


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Hmmm not so much.



Yup, pretty much.


----------



## fogtender

I think Doc should appoint Lia the Winner of this Thread and then start another new one!  Getting to be so many post, I can't remember how far back it was when I won!


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> I think Doc should appoint Lia the Winner of this Thread and then start another new one!  Getting to be so many post, I can't remember how far back it was when I won!



If Lia were here I'd let her win, but since she's not, I WIN!


----------



## fogtender

Is thing getting so big there is an echo in here?


----------



## JackieBlue

fogtender said:


> Is thing getting so big there is an echo in here?



Hello...o..o..o.......


----------



## snow dog

i am the winner


----------



## thcri RIP

Yes I am the winner


----------



## snow dog

only for a short time


----------



## thcri RIP

snow dog said:


> only for a short time



A much longer time than you think.


----------



## snow dog

Well, you know Lia has hinted who the winner will be


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Well, you know Lia has hinted who the winner will be



Yes, she did.  It was me!


----------



## snow dog

Of course, I know that


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Of course, I know that



You make it too easy!


----------



## snow dog

then again I could be wrong, or it's just dis- information


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> then again I could be wrong, or it's just dis- information



I think you mean mis-information.

No, you're right.  I'm the one and only winner.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I think you mean mis-information.
> 
> No, you're right. I'm the one and only winner.


 

I mean purposefully passing wrong information.  to lead some astray. 

and i win


----------



## JackieBlue

I WIN now!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I WIN now!


 
you got a few more posts to be the winner


----------



## JackieBlue

WON again!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> WON again!


 
we are only at 26K and the winner is at 100k


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> we are only at 26K and the winner is at 100k



Well I better hurry up and get there then.


----------



## snow dog

yup, and i win


----------



## JackieBlue

Not anymore.


----------



## snow dog

you think?


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## mak2

Wait, I win


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Wait, I win



Think you're quick there, huh Mak?


----------



## mak2

I have heard that before.  


JackieBlue said:


> Think you're quick there, huh Mak?


----------



## snow dog

I win


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> I have heard that before.


----------



## snow dog

I win again


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> I win again



Only room for one winner, Pal.  If you clean your glasses, you'll see that I'm quite a ways ahead of you.  I'll just take the trophy now and save everybody all that sweat and *tears*  !!!!!


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## JackieBlue

You're all too slow for me.  I win!


----------



## snow dog

slow but steady


----------



## snow dog

still winning


----------



## JackieBlue

Not anymore.


----------



## snow dog

but your in my rear view mirror


----------



## thcri RIP

Someone is coming around today thinking they are the winner.  They is just dreaming.


----------



## snow dog

I am dreaming of the finish line


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Someone is coming around today thinking they are the winner. They is just dreaming.


 
So, now you're a Seer, as well as a second rate cyclist who couldn't win a cycle race aganst a five year old with stabilizers on his trike?   

You're the one who's dreaming Kid!  *I'm* the one who has the winning sash and trophy within my sights!


*I WIN!!!*​

Note the winning color?   ​


----------



## snow dog

once again I look in my rear view mirror and I see someone! The faces change, but the view is the same. Remember only the lead dog has a view!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> So, now you're a Seer, as well as a *second rate cyclist who couldn't win a cycle race aganst a five year old with stabilizers on his trike?   *



Well actually I did, but it was a girl like you who is not winning in this thread.


----------



## snow dog

snow dog said:


> once again I look in my rear view mirror and I see someone! The faces change, but the view is the same. Remember only the lead dog has a view!


 
same view again


----------



## JackieBlue

I win!


----------



## rback33

JackieBlue said:


> I win!



Wrong again sweetie!


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Well actually I did, but it was a girl like you who is not winning in this thread.


 
I am too!!!  *stamps her foot*






*I WIN!!!*



*By miles...*



​


----------



## JackieBlue

rback33 said:


> Wrong again sweetie!



Right again darling!  I am the winner!


----------



## mak2

I win, still.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I am too!!!  *stamps her foot*



Well now stomping your foot you just fell more behind.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> hi




Bye. U just lost.


----------



## snow dog

ok, but why are you in my rear view mirror


----------



## rback33

snow dog said:


> ok, but why are you in my rear view mirror




I'm not.


----------



## snow dog

ok


----------



## JackieBlue

Tis I...


----------



## snow dog

so it is


----------



## fogtender

Well looky here, I am the winner..... 

I have carefully injected a virous and anyone that is now attempted to follow will have their computer infected and will give out false data and they will never know it until it smokes and crashes....

Muhahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## JackieBlue

But I have a Mac.


----------



## snow dog

hi


----------



## thcri RIP

hmmm looks I am all alone here as the winner.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> hmmm looks I am all alone here as the winner.


 
Oh, you've surfaced again, have you?  Minus your front wheel, a faulty tail-light, and still three laps behind me I see...



Wannabe!   








*I WIN!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> and still three laps behind me I see...



  The only behind you see is mine because you are behind me.  Pretty good view huh   



No Lia, I am winning.


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you see that flash as I passed both of you?


----------



## Lia

lol. Guy's, guys... this is all too easy, like taking candy from a baby. You have no idea of what, or who you're up against!  I am a dedicated and committed perfectionist in all things, and have planned and choreographed this race for some time. You have more chance of finding rocking horse poo than getting anywhere near the winning line, before me.




*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> lol. Guy's, guys... this is all too easy, like taking candy from a baby. You have no idea of what, or who you're up against!  I am a dedicated and committed perfectionist in all things, and have planned and choreographed this race for some time. You have more chance of finding rocking horse poo than getting anywhere near the winning line, before me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!*​




Hardly you can win when you are "With the Faeries at the bottom of the garden..."  Switch Dreams now would you.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Hardly you can win when you are "With the Faeries at the bottom of the garden..." Switch Dreams now would you.


 
Well, there ya go, you see? You can't very well win a race against me when the odds are stacked against y'all, can you?  er... did I forget to mention guys, that this 'ere race is happening in MY dimension!  

So that would make me, er... wait, for it, wait for it... Oh yeah....


*THE WINNER!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Well, there ya go, you see? You can't very well win a race against me when the odds are stacked against y'all, can you?  er... did I forget to mention guys, that this 'ere race is happening in MY dimension!
> 
> So that would make me, er... wait, for it, wait for it... Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> *THE WINNER!!!*​



Oh I want to say something so bad     but won't  Oh but I do win.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PBinWA said:


>


 
I WILL NOT ADMIT IT!


I'm right handed


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


>




Geez PB i didnt realize you have been waiting three months to post. I concede you are the winner.    good one.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks Murph!  A good thread never dies. 




I'm not sure what will happen to this one!


----------



## thcri RIP

I had totally forgot about this one.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I doubt that.  You're a whore for these kind of threads.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> I doubt that.  You're a whore for these kind of threads.



Fir the last month or so i have been way to busy to be even around here let alone worry about that thread.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sure.  Of course you were also the last one to post until I resurrected it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

"Yawn", proclaimed the winner..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Better than being the loser.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

I am ahead of all of you!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I am ahead of all of you!


'fraid not, I was here tonight before you, thus, that makes me the winner now and ahead of you


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 'fraid not, I was here tonight before you, thus, that makes me the winner now and ahead of you


I can outlast you!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I can outlast you!


I wouldn't bet on that, at all...


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I wouldn't bet on that, at all...


At least till the drugs kick in!These road arms are hurting tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I win because I was a good nurse today and covered my own shit, as well as picking up the slack of one who was sent home early ( census low- hmmph!)..
Therefore, I win.. according to 30 residents and 5 nurse aides.

Wait, did I say shit? 
I meant, shift..
Winner for now.. ME


----------



## fogtender

This is still going?  I won this months ago!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> These road arms are hurting tonight.


 
Prius broke down and you had to push it again, eh? No surprise there.


----------



## muleman RIP

Punk! I am still ahead of you and got 49 mpg yesterday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Whoopdeedoo! It's still a weinermobile!


----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> Thanks Murph! *A good thread* never dies.


 
PB, thanks for that vote of confidence, I surely needed the lift today. However, if'n you think, because of that truism *grins* that I shall let you win this 'ere race, you must be high on summat. Never gonna happen...

And, was that the smurph I saw lurking? Oh, gimme a break! You're on two wheels and still can't beat me! Didn't your Daddy ever tell you not to send a boy to do a mans job?   

And, as for the rest of you wannabe's, well. I love you all to bits, but not enuff to allow you all to delude yourselves into a false sense of not knowing your er... limitations.

So, on that note, let me speak plainly, and conclusively upon the matter. 


*I WIN!!!!!!!!*



​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wow. Took the time to write all that, Lia, and you still lost


----------



## thcri RIP

You all can talk all you want.  You are all only measly short timers.  None of you hold the record for over three months like I did.  Why even waste your time thinking your are so great when it was I who stood strong for so many months.


Ha  see me jumping around


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Wow. Took the time to write all that, Lia, and you still lost


 
Nah... you ain't won. You have to 'declare' yourself the winner, in the post. Ner Ner...   



thcri said:


> You all can talk all you want. You are all only measly short timers. None of you hold the record for over three months like I did. Why even waste your time thinking your are so great when it was I who stood strong for so many months.
> 
> 
> Ha see me jumping around


 
Awww murph, does it hurt so bad to know you've got no chance in this race that you have to hop around like a demented jelly bean? 





Now, just so's you're all clear on this, here's what you need to do inorder to qualify:


*I WIN!!!!!! *​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fine. I win.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fine. I win.


 
lol. Succinct and to the point. Nice try, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you forgot to say you won

i win.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you forgot to say you won
> 
> i win.


 
oops...





*I WIN!!!!*


​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*WINNING! *


----------



## pirate_girl

Dear God!
He's become one of his Goddesses! LOL!!


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *LIA IS WINNING! *


 
Fixed it for you Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I WIN


----------



## pirate_girl

Step aside son..












































I'm it haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Winner is be I.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Congrats Rusty!


----------



## bczoom

On is non-first place finish?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

first is the place that currently be me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You da man Rustola!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes, i am. a WINNING man


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yes, i am. a WINNING man


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


>


 
Just not in this race! Tsk! Don't encourage him!  *sighs*   








*I WIN!!!!!!*





**​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Good job Lia!


----------



## Lia

PBinWA said:


> Good job Lia!


 
Thank you PB.  I shall let you be second on the podium.   











lol.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought that was your place.I have won the title.


----------



## nixon

The votes have been re tabulated .... Gator boy by 7 votes .


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> The votes have been re tabulated .... Gator boy by 7 votes .


 I will kick your ass.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Thought that was your place.I have won the title.


 
Don't make me do voodoo on you hon...   



nixon said:


> The votes have been re tabulated .... Gator boy by 7 votes .


 
There are NO votes in this race! It is the first girl to the winning post, ME!!!    

Gator boy????


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I will kick your ass.



Bill , don't shoot the messenger .  I'm personally disinterested in Who ,or what wins . I just reported the official findings , that's all . 
If You , or anyone else sees fit to carry on about it , fine . But beware that You might start to sound like Gore with His Hanging Chad BS 
I have nothing else to say on this matter ,as it's officially done and in the books .


----------



## nixon

Lia said:


> There are NO votes in this race! It is the first girl to the winning post, ME!!!
> 
> Gator boy????



You got a problem with that ?


----------



## Lia

nixon said:


> You got a problem with that ?


 
With what?  And, who is Gator Boy?   






*I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!*​


----------



## nixon

Lia said:


> who is Gator Boy?  ]


He's the winner ,TRY TO KEEP UP !!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bullshit I AM the winner!


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> bullshit I AM the winner!


 Let me check Rusty? 


Yep your right thats bullshit .


----------



## pirate_girl

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

v
v
v

v
v
v

v
v........................



















Hello!


----------



## muleman RIP

Winner is I and no one else.


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> Let me check Rusty?
> 
> 
> Yep your right thats bullshit .


 


   Hilarious.







*I WIN!!!!*



​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



No your hilarious and no you didn't win.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> No your hilarious and no you didn't win.


 
I do too!  You're just in denial. It ain't a river in Egypt you know.   





*THE WINNER IS...*​ 


*MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> I do too!  You're just in denial. It ain't a river in Egypt you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE WINNER IS...*​
> 
> 
> *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*​



Chiquitita,  tell me what's wrong?  Did you have to go to step off the temporary podium you put yourself up on?  Key here is temporary.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Chiquitita, tell me what's wrong? Did you have to go to step off the temporary podium you put yourself up on? Key here is temporary.


 
This little girl can run circles all the way around you, up to the winning podium, and *still *get there three laps ahead of you, even if'n you were riding that* tricycle* that you pretend to excercise on.    















I claim the title of:



*WINNER*


​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> This little girl can run circles all the way around you, up to the winning podium, and *still *get there three laps ahead of you, even if'n you were riding that* tricycle* that you pretend to excercise on.




Um you couldn't even get on my bicycle let alone a podium.  Sorry.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Did i win yet?


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Did i win yet?


 
No honey... sadly, I must inform you that that is never gonna happen in this race; because first place on that podium, quite rightly, belongs to me. You can be second tho, because there is no other serious contender who can catch up to me, despite their varied and er... oftimes fascinating or abysmal attempts; and there's even  one who cheats by riding a *tri*cycle; he'd have more success at finding rocking horse poo than sighting that podium. 


*I WIN!!!!*​ 


​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> and there's even  one who cheats by riding a *tri*cycle; he'd have more success at finding rocking horse poo than sighting that podium.



Who is on the podium now, can you look up to see or do you need help my child?


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Who is on the podium now, can you look up to see or do you need help* my child*?


 
My child?  What, now you're a Priest?  I'd give much to see you in a frock.   





*I WIN!!!!*


*Easilyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...*


​


----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## Lia

mak2 said:


> I win.


 
Yeah, in your dreams!!!   


I WIN!!!!!​ 







​


----------



## muleman RIP

I won weeks ago. You folks are a little behind!


----------



## mak2

I lose.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I lose.


No, you win coz you came back.
Welcome back, Mak.
Missed ya (kinda) LOL
j/k.
Hugs


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> I won weeks ago. You folks are a little behind!


 
Not in this dimension buddy!   



pirate_girl said:


> No, you win coz you came back.


 
No he didn't!  *He didn't!!!!*  *stamps foot*  I'm the winner. Me!!!   Only meeeeee....


*I WIN*​ 


So there!


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you enjoy your brief time at the top?

I win!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Did you enjoy your brief time at the top?
> 
> I win!


[/quote]

That was just a brief inspection for security and comfort purposes for when I hold that trophy high. The blue carpeting will, of course, be lined with Ermine, just for me.    



*I WIN!*​Comprende?  



​​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Come on, people. Really? I thought we were all grown ups here. A thread where we are battling just to win a thread post? Isn't this a bit childish for the folks here on this forum? I thought we were more mature than that.



















































Damn, that was hard to type while laughing so hard. 

I WIN


----------



## Lia

No, no, no!  You do *not* win!  Tho, if'n this were a comedy thread, you'd probably win hands own. But, since it ain't a comedy thread, but a winner thread instead... and, just because I'm female (and we smell better) you lose honey. 

Sowwy...


So,

*I WIN!!!*



​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I WIN MORE!

And I smell fantastic. I just discovered this new invention called dee-o-der-int? I think that's how it's spelled. It's a hell of a product, I must say. Changed my life!


----------



## mak2

I won this the other day, thanks everyone for your participation.


----------



## thcri RIP

I got an email from a friend of a friend and evidently the OP has made comment to this friend that she is winning this contest.  Hmm it did not look she was or is.  What you all think.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think she can win at least for now


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I think she can win at least for now



Well the OP is a winner but not winning this thread


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Very true, you see, as the Rusticator is currently winning!


----------



## pirate_girl

Son, your groin is soon to become chaffed due to that avatar!
Doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No. It's Charmin soft!


----------



## pirate_girl

omgggg, I can't look at it without cracking up!! haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thank Galvy, he originally posted it


----------



## thcri RIP

I think Galvi and Rusty are two peas in a pod.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I think Galvi and Rusty are two peas in a pod.


Ya think?



Come on Murph, rep me.. that was some quick photo shopping on my behalf. LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> I think Galvi and Rusty are two peas in a pod.


Don't get the vegetables involved in this. Lia declared me the winner weeks ago!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Don't get the vegetables involved in this. Lia declared me the *wiener* weeks ago!




Yeah I bet she did


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

makes sens to me haha


----------



## muleman RIP

New day and another bunch of losers. I win!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> New day and another bunch of losers. I win!


I beg to differ, you logged out to lurk.. consequently...........















































Still here! WINNAH!


----------



## muleman RIP

I logged out to sleep knowing I would wake up the WINNER!


----------



## muleman RIP

New year and the losers are snoozing. I WIN!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> New year and the losers are snoozing. I WIN!


 
Its early days... believe me, you've got more chance of finding a hill in south Houston, than beating me in this 'ere race. And, thats goes for all of ya. 


*I WIN!!!!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Its early days... believe me, you've got more chance of finding a hill in south Houston, than beating me in this 'ere race. And, thats goes for all of ya.
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!!!!*​




That would be except for me


----------



## muleman RIP

Still winning here despite the cold.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> That would be except for me


 
Aha!!!  A battle of wits?  Shame you came unarmed honey.  


*I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!*​


----------



## muleman RIP

Line forms BEHIND me. For I am winning.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Line forms BEHIND me. For I am winning.


 
My dear, you are delusional, again. Are you still taking the meds?


By the powers invested in me...

er... by me; I now pronounce myself,


*The Winner!!!!!!*​​Now, be told!!!  Alwight?


----------



## muleman RIP

You don't scare me. I am used to being yelled at and have a hearing loss anyway. But I hear the cheers for me.The WINNER!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> You don't scare me. I am used to being yelled at and have a hearing loss anyway. But I hear the cheers for me.The WINNER!


 
Oh I know I can't scare you, your idea of diplomacy is a 90 ton Aircraft Carrier; but I can scare murph. He's terrified of me. No competition there.  

er... I was kidding murph; really I was...    


In any event...

*I WIN!!!!!!!!!*
​

*See... it's all about girl power.*  ​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You don't scare me. I am used to being yelled at and have a hearing loss anyway. But I hear the cheers for me.The WINNER!


 
HUH?


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HUH?


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking Rusty. Wonder if'n his sight is as bad as his hearing?

Can you see which finger I'm; er... can you see me waving muley?   


*I WIN!!!!* 
​


​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i win more


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i win more


 
Rusty, far be it for me to burst your bubble, but there ain't no Beer prize in this race. Sorry hon...   


So, once again, I'm in the lead.

*WINNER!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> My dear, you are delusional, again. Are you still taking the meds?
> 
> 
> By the powers invested in me...
> 
> er... by me; I now pronounce myself,
> 
> 
> *The Winner!!!!!!*​Now, be told!!!  Alwight?



What made you think you had any Powers around here?


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> What made you think you had any Powers around here?


 
My race, my rules!     Gives murph a er... wave too, as she sails past him on his three wheeler, grimly determined, but lacking in stamina that he is.    




*I WIN!!!!*



​Nooooo contest!!!      ​


----------



## thcri RIP

You have a hard time accepting facts don't you?   Like the fact that I am ahead of you even if it is on a three wheeler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I am standing in place, and STILL ahead of ya both, so what does that say?


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> You have a hard time accepting facts don't you? Like the fact that I am ahead of you even if it is on a three wheeler.


 

smurphy, darling, I'm 3 laps ahead of everyone in this race, and 43 ahead of you!  

*sighs*   

*I declare myself the WINNER!!!!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

win. me. did. now. just. yup!


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I am standing in place, and STILL ahead of ya both, so what does that say?


 
It says you've been imbibing too much Beer again!!





*I WIN!!!!*​


----------



## Lia

I'm gonna be afk for a while. Doesn't mean to say that any of you wannabe's have won, or that you are gaining on me. I'm still gonna be, and always will be...   



*THE WINNER!!!!!*


​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whatever helps you sleep at night, Lia 



















i win


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> smurphy, darling, I'm 3 laps ahead of everyone in this race, and 43 ahead of you!
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> *I declare myself Not the WINNER!!!!*​



Meh   yeah right


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night, Lia


 
Well, if'n you've got Allan Shore's number... ???



thcri said:


> Meh yeah right


 

Oh c'mon! Is that the best you got? *giggles*





*I WIN AGAIN THEN...*​ 



**​ 






One hand tied behind my back, and I still am streets ahead.


----------



## thcri RIP

Streets ahead of who, what?  I just got off my bike and looked back and I see a little girl that looks like she is trying to catch me.  Not doing well she is thought.  That makes me the winner as I have always been.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Streets ahead of who, what? I just got off my bike and looked back and I see a little girl that looks like she is trying to catch me. Not doing well she is thought. That makes me the winner as I have always been.


 
Streets ahead of=43 laps ahead of you baby!  Eat your heart out!

Says...


*The Winner!!!*





​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi. i am rusty. i win.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Streets ahead of=43 laps ahead of you baby!  Eat your heart out!
> 
> Says...
> 
> 
> *The Winner!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




You talking streets when I am miles ahead of you.  You need to get in the right race where the winner is.  You can not win if you are not in the right race.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hi. i am rusty. i win.


 
You cain't just come in here and say; "hi. i am rusty. i win." Otherwise we'd have every Tom, Dick and Harry waltzing in here saying they've won!  No, no, no... You gots to have street cred boy! You gotta show panache, determination and be sassy! 

And you gotta share the Shandy too. 

*shakes head in exasperation*   



thcri said:


> You talking streets when I am miles ahead of you. You need to get in the right race where the winner is. You can not win if you are not in the right race.


 
Honey, you gotta be on *THIS *planet, in *THIS *dimension, and in *our* time frame.  Oh, and ya gotta be lucid!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH i have the street cred around here, darling. you need not worry about that 

Oh yeah. I am Tom. Some call me Dick, others call me Harry. Either way, I win.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia I am so far ahead of you I am on the next planet already. Just admit you have lost to me and me only. Ha


----------



## Lia

I'm gonna be afk for a while again, but don't think any of you have got me on the run for one second!!!  

I still lead...



*I AM THE WINNER!!!*




​I'll be back!!!​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i win. hows second feel, Lia?


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i win. hows second feel, Lia?


 
There are many peaks to climb Rusty, and I am very competitive; but, *second to none* sounds good to me...   




*Guess I win then!   *




​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no, thats the wrong word. the word you are looking for is the past tense of win, 'won'

see, cuz I win.


----------



## thcri RIP

I don't see anything changing here.  I am the winner.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you WAS de winner. and you IS de weiner!

i now win. nyah nyah


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you WAS de winner. and you IS de weiner!
> 
> i now win. nyah nyah





I think you should look at your avatar and see who the wiener is.  Easiest would be to look in a mirror.     you loser.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> I think you should look at your avatar and see who the wiener is. Easiest would be to look in a mirror.  you loser.


----------



## thcri RIP

Like you he lost.


----------



## Lia

I never ever understood what other women saw in Charlie Sheen, but then one can so often intuit a guys personality in his demeanour.

In any event, both of your are simply wasting your time, and affording me great amusement in your misguided quests to reach that finishing post first, or even second. Not gonna happen!

'Cos...



*I WIN!!!!*​


----------



## muleman RIP

This race is over. I win. Since the finish line is buried in snow that will be all till spring arrives.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> I never ever understood what other women saw in Charlie Sheen,




$$$$$$$$$$








i winnnnnnn!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> This race is over. I win. Since the finish line is buried in snow that will be all till spring arrives.


 
No, it's not over! The race is being run in a very warm climate; California as a matter of fact. Not a speck of snow around. Ner Ner...  So, you ain't the winner kiddo!   



Rusty Shackleford said:


> $$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i winnnnnnn!


 
Probably, lol. But, for me, there ain't enuff liquor on the planet would tempt me to a guy who's a moron; and he is one, big time, imhp.

But, in any event, I think that I can safely say that I am, without a doubt, the indisputable winner here...


*I WIN!!!*



**​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

once again, my dear, you have used the wrong word. you 'won'

I 'win'


----------



## Lia

You'd like to think you could beat me in this 'ere race Rusty, but the truth is that you'd have more luck at finding a vegetarian Pit Bull than beating me. 



*I WON! I WIN! I STAND ALONE ON THIS PODIUM!*​ 



*This is as it should be.*​ 


​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*bump* Oh no, Lia fell off the podium! Don't worry, I'll take your place!

WINNER ME


----------



## Lia

**Takes aim at Rusty with her AK-47**





*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Rusty shows his true identiy as SUPERMAN, MAN OF STEEL*

Bullets deflected. I win  DA-DA-DA-DAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Lia

Kryptonite bullets!  Get back down in the dust buddy!



*I Freakin' Win!!!!   Ok??*




**Tsk, tsk!**

​​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NUH-UH! I am super, better, evolved superman! Kryptonite has no effect

so i win


----------



## Lia

A very weak argument from a desperate wannabe. You're dead!  You know it!  I know it!  We all know it! Just lay down and die quietly... or I'll have to shoot you again with my super-laced, extra strength kryptonite bullets.




Since you're dead Rusty, well and truly dead, I stand as...




*The One and Only True, Well Deserving, Super Efficient Winner!!!!*





**​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Simply put, you are wasting your time. For I am the only one who can be the winner, and that's something you are going to have to learn to live with.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Simply put, you are wasting your time. For I am the only one who can be the winner, and that's something you are going to have to learn to live with.


 
Rusty.  You can't be the winner for pity's sake. Whoever heard of a ghost winning a race against mortals? You're dead! Dead as a doorknob! 

Now do the decent thing and lay down and die quietly, there's a good boy. I may have to set the smurph on ya, ya know. That's not an idle thread, 'cos he's a big guy; biiiig, big guy. Weighs hundreds of pounds; had to go on a diet ya know. Of course it failed, because, well, because he's a guy, and they just cain't concentrate too well on any one project.

So, go back to that other dimension and play with all the other ghouls and zombies, and leave us mortals to play these human games and run races.

You know it makes sense.  

So, for the last time, and for the want of any other worthy opponents, I declare myself the true...


*WINNER!!!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BOO!


I win. Murph don't scare me!


----------



## Lia

He may well do when he rides in on his trusty three wheeled trike, wearing his bottle green tights and looking every inch the mean, fighting machine that he (oh well, who am I kidding)? _aspires _to be, playing the bagpipes. Don't come running to me for protection then!   


Be afraid! Be very afraid!



Now, as a paid up member of the human race, and not some elemental wannabe, I am, without a doubt...


*The Winner!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOPE. still not scared. just winning.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> NOPE. still not scared. just winning.


 
lol. I ain't got time to swap insults with a ghost, I got me 'portant things to do, like, well, like er... feeding the fish, and playing war games online; ahem.

But, in any event, I got me other er... 'champions,' and we will all band together and do an excorcism on you. We'll send you to places no man has ever gone before. Frightening places; places where you don't wanna be. 

The eye's of the Ranger are upon you!  mhm...

And. besides, you're at the wrong post. and several laps behind me. That ain't the winning post dummy, that's the washing line post, and shouldn't you be finishing up hanging Lith's washing out? 

*I WIN!!!*​ 


As usual...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no the wash is done. so i win that too as well as this. tada


----------



## Lia

*Scatters garlic powder around Ghostly Rusty and his stupid pole*

Thats a well known remedy to eliminate ghouls'n'vampires and things...

*I win!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pole? a winning pole?


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pole? a winning pole?


 

No silly!  That's the pole that your washing line is afixed to. Oh, and by the way, you're disqualified on account of you didn't say, in your last post 'I win.'  *dances round the pole in glee*  Yes!!!!!


*I win!!!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the word win was included in the post, so it counts. also included in this post. so i win again
i win
i win
i win
i win
i win
i win

hahahahahahaha i win


----------



## muleman RIP

You both are sounding a little distant. Why that must be cause you are down in the hole and keep sliding back down as I stand up top in victory.
Winner!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You both are sounding a little distant. Why that must be cause you are down in the hole and keep sliding back down as I stand up top in victory.
> Winner!


 
stop hiding, loser. Ive won already!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty. I have been told by the Angels that you are picking on a little girl in this thread. Now stop that and you all just lost as I win. 



Gas stop.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I WIN


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Rusty. I have been told by the Angels that you are picking on a little girl in this thread.


 
And BTW, the Angels are lying. I WAS NOT picking on Muleman


----------



## bczoom

You are all now non-victors.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And BTW, the Angels are lying. I WAS NOT picking on Muleman



Angels don't lie and mule is no where's close to a little girl.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Angels don't lie and mule is no where's close to a little girl.


 
But he drives a little girl's car


----------



## Lia

Hiklarious. All of you!  murph, my Champion, thank you... *mutters*but I ain't a little girl*




But, still...




*I WIN!!!*​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no i win


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> But he drives a little girl's car





Lia said:


> Hiklarious. All of you!  murph, my Champion, thank you... *mutters*but I ain't a little girl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN!!!*​






I guess I am still the winner here.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYNFX2QLGWM"]Big Girl Car[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The only thing helping my pain right now is being the WINNER.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> The only thing helping my pain right now is being the WINNER.



Then you best go back to hurting then.  Cause your not the winner


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Then you best go back to hurting then. Cause your not the winner


 
my thoughts exactly. i win


----------



## fogtender

Gosh, I won this months ago and check back in and found all this vermin trying to claim my winnings! 

What a bunch of slimy ingrates!  Or was that bottom feeders?  Pretty sure they are low on the food chain though!  

OK, I won, nothing else to see here folks, move along!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

CYA FOGGY. i winnded


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> CYA FOGGY. i winnded




Awwww, it's the "Crusty Rusty" trying to move up the food chain!  Oops, he fell off!  So sad...  :0(


----------



## thcri RIP

Foggy there has to be some snow to be moved some place right cause you ain't winning here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

right, cuz i am winning


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> right, cuz i am whinning





you do dream a lot don't you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

when im sleeping, yes. but as of right now, i am awake, and wining!


----------



## thcri RIP

well you probably are awake but you sure as hell aint winning


----------



## muleman RIP

That is because he has lost to me. So have you. I am the winner here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Checking in:
I am loved and adored by the over 70 age group and followed around up and down the halls by my "fans" until they are finally put to bed, with smiles on their faces..
Therefore..

































I won this eve..


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess I am not old enough yet. So......I will have to take over winning for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Guess I am not old enough yet. So......I will have to take over winning for a while.



If you're restless and wound up, I could always give you some Ativan.
What's your preference? IM? It's a bitch to draw up and administer.
I can crush it or offer it whole, if you'd like it that way.

I win.. still..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i win.

/thread


----------



## muleman RIP

No winners today except me!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> No winners today except me!


I sure hope so.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Got to get in for the win while the competition is down.  (Get well soon PG!)


----------



## thcri RIP

oh goody G I am back winning


----------



## muleman RIP

Get in line! I won long ago.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Get in line! I won long ago.



I noticed your comment is in the past tense.  So go build an outhouse or something.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am still the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> I am still the winner.





I think your toilet is plugged up.  You need to go fix that while I sit on the winners circle.


----------



## muleman RIP

If that is your idea of a winners circle it stinks! Move aside as I am the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> If that is your idea of a winners circle it stinks! Move aside as I am the winner.



I think you are the stinker here and I am the winner


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Time for some fresh air in this place.  I win!


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Time for some fresh air in this place.  I win!



I guess a guy needs to bring a fan along to get all the stink out of here.  Being on top makes the smell worse.


----------



## muleman RIP

Winner here!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nope just Chuck Testa!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs"]Official Ojai Valley Taxidermy TV Commercial      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

I am the winner. You guys are the dead animals!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> I am the winner. You guys are the dead animals!



Why don't you go and watch the guy fill your propane tank.


----------



## muleman RIP

65 gallons did not take him long. He is paid and gone already! And I am still winning.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> 65 gallons did not take him long. He is paid and gone already! And I am still winning.



You did mean to say whining right?  I wouldn't whine so much about only needing 65 gallons.  But your sill not winning.


----------



## tiredretired

New winner checking in!  All bow to the new winner.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> New winner checking in! All bow to the new winner.


 Allrighty then, thanks TR but no need to bow.


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> Allrighty then, thanks TR but no need to bow.



OK, but I'm still winning.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> OK, but I'm still winning.


 Congrats.


----------



## tiredretired

Not so fast!


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Not so fast!


 Ok Sorry I'll be more patient.


----------



## thcri RIP

OMG I thought I had this won.  Dang it


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia declared me the winner ages ago. Do i have to get her back here to straighten you guys out?


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Lia declared me the winner ages ago. Do i have to get her back here to straighten you guys out?



Go for it.  And I don't think she ever declared you the winner because even thought she has not been around here for a while she still thinks she is winning which as of right now I am.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Lia declared me the winner ages ago. Do i have to get her back here to straighten you guys out?


 

Go for it, I hope you speak French. 


thcri said:


> Go for it. And I don't think she ever declared you the winner because even thought she has not been around here for a while she still thinks she is winning which as of right now I am.


----------



## tiredretired

What nobody here knows yet is that Doc declared me the winner back in October when I joined.  So sorry.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> What nobody here knows yet is that Doc declared me the winner back in October when I joined. So sorry.


 Then the forum crashed since then . So sad, to bad, I'm glad & the winner.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Then the forum crashed since then . So sad, to bad, I'm glad & the winner.




well don't be glad for long


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> well don't be glad for long


 Allrighty then.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Allrighty then.




That was quick


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Yea,i'm winning!


----------



## tiredretired

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Yea,i'm winning!


Not reallly.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

well,right now i am.


----------



## tiredretired

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well,right now i am.



And right now you are not.


----------



## loboloco

speaking of winning, where the heck is Lia lately?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

TiredRetired said:


> And right now you are not.






 still winning.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

loboloco said:


> speaking of winning, where the heck is Lia lately?


  i was hoping she would jump in and challenge the winner


----------



## loboloco

Ok, and right now that would be?  Me.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> speaking of winning, where the heck is Lia lately?


Good question.
Winning by proxy for Lia until she returns 
THEN she's da winnah!


----------



## tiredretired

But until then, I am!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i'm wining...................... oh ya feels good!


----------



## muleman RIP

You were winning!


----------



## tiredretired

I'm back.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## tiredretired

........Like a bad habit


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

waz up


----------



## tiredretired

.........just when you think I am gone.........


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

back at ya for the win!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thread makes me wonder what really ever happened to Lia.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


>




Sorry, couldn't help myself..


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia is doing rather well and said I should be the true 
WINNER!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

muleman said:


> Lia is doing rather well and said I should be the true
> WINNER!


 
 good to hear Lia is doing well,but i think she needs to post who the true winner is (not that i don't trust ya mule) as for now I'm the true winner!


----------



## tiredretired

I come back with a vengeance.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

TiredRetired said:


> I come back with a vengeance.


 
 penicillin will take care that

Winning


----------



## tiredretired

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> penicillin will take care that
> 
> Winning



Very funny.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joke is on you cause I am winning.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ ummm.. think again.

pirate_girl <<<<<winner..





grassy ass, thank you..merci!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

not so fast little lady, i'm on a roll, to the win


----------



## pirate_girl

Roll on by sucka...
hahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

arrrrr mates,my wooden leg got in the way,hoist the spinnaker,we'll sail past her when she sleeps,arrr


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> arrrrr mates,my wooden leg got in the way,hoist the spinnaker,we'll sail past her when she sleeps,arrr


.. and that's the only time you'll get by me.


----------



## muleman RIP

I shall sleep well knowing I am in the lead.


----------



## pirate_girl

You'll be awake all night knowing you can't beat me..
lmao!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Ah yes, the girl of my dreams....and nightmares of losing. Winning now!


----------



## pirate_girl

Still ahead and going for the win with duct tape across my mouth LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds a little kinky but I am winning!


----------



## pirate_girl

Not!
Doing victory dance!


----------



## muleman RIP

Past tense. Winner!


----------



## pirate_girl

Presently whirling in circles, donning  V I C T O R Y garb.. with bells on!
Fo the win, of course...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

victory garb? for the win


----------



## pirate_girl

With or without the bells?

Ding! ding!

I win!! LOL!!!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Presently whirling in circles, donning V I C T O R Y garb.. with bells on!
> Fo the win, of course...


 whirling in cicles


----------



## tiredretired

I'm back.


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> I'm back.


behind me.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

muleman said:


> behind me.


 

is he dressed?


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> behind me.



Move over.  I'm not that kind of guy auto.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh hell not this shit again


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Oh hell not this shit again



Yup.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well then good thing I ain't got a damn thing to do!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Think again, rookie


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

in for the win...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So you think


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Well then good thing I ain't got a damn thing to do!



Me either.


----------



## muleman RIP

Slackers!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

because i have been drinking  it is  pronounced sslucker,burp. winner up buddy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Go get another cause I am winning.


----------



## tiredretired

> Slackers!


Ayuuuuup!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Go get another cause I am winning.


 
You ain't gonna last, ya old kook!


----------



## tiredretired

Who's winning?


----------



## pirate_girl

..
V


----------



## tiredretired

Who?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Me.


----------



## tiredretired

You?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty was here.


----------



## tiredretired

He'll be back.


----------



## muleman RIP

Kilroy got him.


----------



## tiredretired

Kilroy was here?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Domo Arrigato, Mr. Roboto.









I-thank-you


----------



## muleman RIP

I ate the molasses cookies cause I won!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You may be winning now, but I put horse laxatives in those cookies, so you will be losing it later!


----------



## muleman RIP

So you are conceding that I am winning?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Only until I post again.

Like that!


----------



## muleman RIP

You are out to lunch!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not yet


----------



## muleman RIP

Have a cookie!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm always "out to lunch".. does that mean I win?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Have a cookie!


 
I will, thank you!



pirate_girl said:


> I'm always "out to lunch".. does that mean I win?


 
Hi, lady!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hi


----------



## pirate_girl

You winner you.. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Who me? No kidding?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, you kiddo..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No way, I can't believe it


----------



## muleman RIP

you two can chat while I lead!


----------



## pirate_girl

You mean while you watch in 3rd place? hehe


----------



## muleman RIP

That sound like a voyeur to me. I like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha weiner!


----------



## pirate_girl

gawdddd!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Back on top!


----------



## pirate_girl

you wish! hahaha


----------



## tiredretired

Keep talking!  I'm winning.


----------



## muleman RIP

not now!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ahhhh, Subway. Where WINNERS eat!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ahhhh, Subway. Where WINNERS eat!


We know where you will be in a little while!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, goin HOME


----------



## muleman RIP

You won't make it when that rotten lettuce kicks in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL I have seen that issue before. I ask for a new tray. But the one right by my shop (other side of RT30) always have good looking greenery in their set-up. I haven't been disappointed with them yet.

Oh yea. And me win.


----------



## muleman RIP

Do the Paki's still own them? The one at the Galleria was a pig sty in the coolers. Can't believe they ever passed inspection. Of course Lamottes down in New Freedom was worse and it took many years till they finally nailed them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I don't know. The one on Eastern Blvd is Paki run, I think. But I never seen the owner/manager/franchisee of the new one there. Its on the corner of North Hills and 30 westbound. The place is normally clean. Floors look good, counters and tables look good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Probably same guy owns them all. He had one in Camp Hill and another in Gettysburg when I delivered produce. He was not a WINNER either!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Who knowws

all i knows is im ze winnerz!


----------



## tiredretired

....or me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> ....or me.


 ....or not.


----------



## muleman RIP

not happening!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is!


----------



## muleman RIP

You are still dreaming!


----------



## tiredretired

I'm living the dream. One day at a time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hootie-hoo!!


----------



## muleman RIP

bye!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

adios!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

to bad your second,i shall stand triumphant!

winner!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you wish. BTW your dog is sideways hahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

did you loose something Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

me thinkith you are in up to your elbow!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

me thinkin you are the one






GETTING POOPED ON!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i'm still winning


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dont bring that shit over here


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

just suck it up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha you need to lose some weight, AA hahaah


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> is!



is not!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NI!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

winner.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ agreed, because of your Aerosmith chunes.. lol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

you obviusly did not see post#3001














winner


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh I saw it.

Just don't fancy myself as that.
Thanks anywho!


Next winner please?


----------



## muleman RIP

Step aside.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Oh I saw it.
> 
> Just don't fancy myself as that.
> Thanks anywho!
> 
> 
> Next winner please?


 
was just poking fun my mind wanders sometimes





still winning


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Step aside.


Yessir.. 



AAUTOFAB1 said:


> was just poking fun my mind wanders sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still winning


I know. I know...
Yep, you are.


----------



## muleman RIP

Taking the win along to bed!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good rest and still on top!


----------



## tiredretired

Me too.


----------



## muleman RIP

not long!


----------



## tiredretired

Long enough.


----------



## muleman RIP

Till Rusty goes to sleep!


----------



## tiredretired

or you!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is napping.


----------



## tiredretired

G'Day all!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rather warm if you are winning.


----------



## mak2

Hi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

See ya on the next page, losers!


----------



## muleman RIP

LLooossseeerrrss?


----------



## mak2

Wut?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm?


----------



## muleman RIP

You are interrupting my nap!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Then go the hell back to sleep! I'll take care of things here


----------



## muleman RIP

I'll take care of things here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No, please. Allow me.


----------



## muleman RIP

you opened the door!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and I closed a window!


----------



## muleman RIP

Survivor!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It's the eye of the tiger!


----------



## muleman RIP

You missed one.


----------



## mak2

I win.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

refer to post #29


----------



## mak2

Damn you are fast


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

the winner usually is


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or so he thinks


----------



## muleman RIP

Kids!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Kids!


 Kooks!


----------



## tiredretired

Me here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

me here also!


----------



## tiredretired

...me back


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

me too


----------



## tiredretired

Hello


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

howdy!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey!
who dat?
Oh, it's the winner speaking... LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Guess so, as I was planning to go to bed an hour ago, and the dog is getting impatient (spoiled bitch thinks she gets to sleep on the bed with me)

HASTA LA NITE NITE!


----------



## pirate_girl

Waves Rusty through with a green flag..

bonne nuit mon fils!


----------



## muleman RIP

bonne nuit mon fils!??????? whatever!

Winner!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey I told sonny boy good night.
Anywho..
Hmmmm? 

haha!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hey I told sonny boy good night.
> Anywho..
> Hmmmm?
> 
> haha!


Confused or just behind?


----------



## pirate_girl

Did he ask a question of the winner?
Why yes, I think he did..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well let me answer it, then!


----------



## tiredretired

Gagnant!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Scooby Dooby Doo, where are you? We got some work to do now...


----------



## mak2

Hi.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

'Sup


----------



## muleman RIP

Not your pay!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Speak for yourself, the boss just handed me a bonus! A small high-point to this already shit-filled day.


----------



## tiredretired

Doh!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Doh!


 
Re


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Re



Re:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No, 'me' is next! Remember you nothing from music class?


----------



## muleman RIP

fah


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> No, 'me' is next! Remember you nothing from music class?



Winning is music to my ears.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SO ahahahaha


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

LAH


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ti!


----------



## tiredretired

*DA*    I'll play your game now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Too late, that was the end, the game is over


----------



## tiredretired

*DA! 
*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome new avatar! reminds me I need to pack my lunch for tomorrow


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> awesome new avatar! reminds me I need to pack my lunch for tomorrow



Glad you like it.  It's my favorite in my collection.


----------



## mak2

You guys are off topic, I win.


----------



## muleman RIP

Not likely!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! Winning for 7 weeks in a row!


----------



## tiredretired

All over now.


----------



## mak2

I quit because I had won this a long time ago.


----------



## muleman RIP

Must have been in prehistoric times cause I am winning now!


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey Laurie,  I thought yous said you were a winner??   Looks like someone else is winning here and it ain't you.    You going to let an old man on a bike whoop your buttt


----------



## Trakternut

No, but an old man on a tractor did!


----------



## Lia

You can both only dream of that winning sash. I might consider letting one of you come second... not a close second, 'cos you're both too many laps behind me. So, which one wants second place outta you boys?  Mmm?





I am, have always been, and forever shall be:




The WINNER!!!!​


----------



## Mama

All of y'all are WRONG......I'm the WINNER!


----------



## Doc

Lia said:


> I am, have always been, and forever shall be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WINNER!!!!​



Yes you are Laurie.   

Great to see you here.


----------



## Lia

Mama, I'm sure that outside of this race you are a winner. In fact I can see from your avatar that you certainly are a winner, because you love animals as much as I do. 

However, tho it desolates me to have to disappoint you on this issue, I regret to have to inform you, that sadly, you are not winning here.




*BECAUSE I AM!!!!*



*The Winner!!!!*



​


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> Yes you are Laurie.
> 
> Great to see you here.


 
Thank you Doc...   


But, you needn't think that just because you own this 'ere site, that you can just waltz in here anytime and claim my winning prize.    




I got rights!!  Yes Sir!!!    *nods emphatically*


I'm the Winner.​ 



​


----------



## Mama

I thought I was your favorite Doc 

Thank you for the kind words Lia....in fact, I can't tell you how much I regret to inform you that you are not the winner.........................I AM


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> You can both only dream of that winning sash. I might consider letting one of you come second... not a close second, 'cos you're both too many laps behind me. So, which one wants second place outta you boys?  Mmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, have always been, and forever shall be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WINNER!!!!​




You are one delirious woman you know.  Oh you are not thy winner


----------



## Mama

Neither are you thcri


----------



## thcri RIP

Mama said:


> Neither are you thcri



mama, you probably don't know me much, but I am.


Anyway nice meeting you, now get behind my like that rest are


----------



## Mama

It's really nice meeting you too thcri but I'm one step in front of YOU and they rest of these wonderful folks


----------



## thcri RIP

Mama said:


> It's really nice meeting you too thcri but I'm one step in front of YOU and they rest of these wonderful folks



Say again


----------



## Trakternut

Mama said:


> It's really nice meeting you too thcri but I'm one step in front of YOU and they rest of these wonderful folks



One step in front of them, three steps behind me!


----------



## Doc

Tnutz!!!!!!!   Great to see you here buddy!!!!!!   

but I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am back as the winner.  Who was the winner from the begginning.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> I am back as the winner. Who was the winner from the begginning.


 

Good grief! Have you no shame boy? This is my race, my rules, my thread, and *MY WIN!!!* Apart from the fact that you’ve cheated all the way in the demmed race, by cycling it, you did it on a wussy’s three-wheeled trike, with your lunch pack in the hand basket on the handlebars. I mean, c'mon man!
Not to mention that your legs are shod in (and incidently, I’ve seen better legs on a table) some pink, shiny material, and which are covered in iridescent sequins. 
And you’re several laps behind me!!! 

*raises her hands in scorn*

So, without further ado I must; indeed it is imperative, that I claim my prize, as... 

*THE WINNER *​
…and disqualify you as a wannabe (I have heard) of some er… ill repute.



*Stands on the winning podium, waving the winning sash as she smirks at the smurph.*     *twinkles*


----------



## Trakternut

Doc said:


> Tnutz!!!!!!!   Great to see you here buddy!!!!!!
> 
> but I win!!!!!!!!


'Preciate the greeting, Doc, but, how can you claim to be the winner when you're behind me?


----------



## Doc

Dang, I forgot to close the thread.   

But for now I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> Dang, I forgot to close the thread.
> 
> But for now I WIN!!!!!!!



Well if u closed it I opened it and now am winner


----------



## Trakternut

Not any more!


----------



## Doc

guess who?


----------



## tiredretired

It's me!!


----------



## squerly

This whole concept is beyond stupid, which is why I refuse to post in this thread.


Oops...


----------



## tiredretired

Yeah, me too.


----------



## muleman RIP

I won this years ago. Pay attention....


----------



## tiredretired

Past history.


----------



## Leni

Now I am the winner.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Now I am the winner.



Not yet!


----------



## Doc

Smooth move TR.


----------



## tiredretired

That's me, Mr. Smooth.


----------



## Leni

Oh Really!  You may be smooth but that avatar is extremely UGLY.


----------



## bczoom

Newcomer here...

So, what's this thread about?


----------



## Leni

This is the post that started it.


This is a game that is played on another forum that I frequent, or at least did... Basically, it's simple. The last person to post is 'The Winner.'

One wouldn't think so, but it's surprisingly fun, and gentle intimidation and the throwing of insults is fine so long as it is done with good manners and finesse. lol

I guess one could call it a friendly race to infinity, because it runs and runs... it's very popular on the other forum; and hopefully it will catch on here.  

So, let me be the first to declare myself...


The Winner!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

i dont get it


----------



## Leni

That's okay.  The last person to post is the winner.  Now that I'm the last one, I'm the winner.


----------



## bczoom

Thanks for the rules.

So, what do I win?

I can post then close the thread which makes me the victor.


----------



## Leni

That's cheating!


----------



## bczoom

Well, sometimes to win you need to cheat.


----------



## leadarrows

I have been told I don't cheat fair....I have no idea what that means.....


----------



## Galvatron

next to post is a obama supporter


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Oh Really!  You may be smooth but that avatar is extremely UGLY.



Hey watch it!!  That happens to be a selfie of my younger Navy days when I was young and handsome.


----------



## Doc

Kinda looks like Popeye's great great grand pappy.  An old salt.


----------



## Doc

Kinda looks like Popeye's great great grand pappy.  An old salt.


----------



## tiredretired

Double posts don't get you to the winner's circle any quicker Doc.


----------



## Doc

Dang, you caught me TR.


----------



## Doc

Dang, you caught me TR.


----------



## Galvatron

Is there anything you lot wont do for a scooby snack


----------



## Leni

Probably not.


----------



## Leni

TiredRetired said:


> Hey watch it!!  That happens to be a selfie of my younger Navy days when I was young and handsome.



If that's you when you were young and handsome I sure don't want to see you when you're old and ugly.


----------



## Galvatron

careful where you step i just pooped by the exit


----------



## Leni

How about cleaning up after yourself.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> If that's you when you were young and handsome I sure don't want to see you when you're old and ugly.



Hey watch it!!  I'm not old.


----------



## Leni

Maybe you aren't but your avatar sure is.


----------



## Doc

Now kids .... I do think I'm the winner.


----------



## Leni

Oh no you are not.  I am one very stubborn German heritage plus Kansas City mule.  Remember Truman saying that I'm from Missouri, you have to show me?


----------



## tiredretired

I'm baaaaack and I photoshopped my avatar to make me prettier!


----------



## Leni

Your avatar hasn't changed a bit.  When you get shore leave the girls are going to run the other way.  And your signature is just as awful.


----------



## tiredretired

Back on top where the winner belongs!!  All hail the winner!!  Long live the winner!!


----------



## Leni

HA!  No way buddy.


----------



## tiredretired

Hmmmm, I found an old thread.  Funny how that happens.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Hmmmm, I found an old thread.  Funny how that happens.


Finally, I somehow feel like a winner.


----------



## tiredretired

Me too!


----------



## Leni

Nope.  I've got both of you beat.


----------



## Umberto

I'm on the hunt now.


----------



## Leni

Alright but I'm still the winner.


----------



## Doc

Leni, quick .... look over to your right.

BAM  I'm the winner.


----------



## Umberto

Lock it before she gets back.


----------



## tiredretired

Who dat? Me, I'm the winner.


----------



## Leni

Says you.


----------



## Doc

Hey Leni, you dropped your pocket.


----------



## MrLiberty

While you guys were screwing around I came in first.......

Now who's the winner?


----------



## Leni

Nope, I'm first and enjoying the beach as you can see.


----------



## MrLiberty

Nope, you're still in the water, (and looking quite lovely BTW,) and I'm standing on the beach.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Says you.



yup, says me.


----------



## Umberto

TTT


----------



## Leni

No way guys!


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Now who's the winner?



Not you.


----------



## Leni

Not you either.


----------



## 300 H and H

How about me?


----------



## Leni

Sorry, not you either.  I am the ultimate winner.


----------



## MrLiberty

Nope, I was here first........


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Not you either.



Me?


----------



## Galvatron

you??


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> you??



Yeppers.


----------



## Doc

xcuse me TR.  Gonna move right in here buddy.


----------



## Leni

You are far from being the first here Mr Liberty.


----------



## MrLiberty

well excuse the fuck out of me.


----------



## Leni

Whoa!  Such language!  If you take a look you'll see that this thread started long before you came here.    And I'm still the winner.


----------



## tiredretired

Excuse me folks, but I need some elbow room here so please step aside!


----------



## Leni

Sorry, the dancer needs more room.


----------



## tiredretired

Don't we all?


----------



## Leni

True, but if I'm doing the sword dance......


----------



## Doc

I do think Leni is the winner.   
Opps, I posted here ....so I guess now I'm the WINNER.  Now where is that close thread button?


----------



## Leni

I was practicing the dance when the darn thing slipped off my head aand caught me in the lower leg.  Took four stitches.  Good thing that the surgeon on duty that evening was a top plastic surgeon.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Now where is that close thread button?



That, my friend, is what is known as abuse of power.


----------



## Leni

It most certainly is.


----------



## tiredretired

Anybody around tonite?


----------



## Leni

Not last night.  I was fighting off the flu.  Feeling much better today.


----------



## tiredretired

Lot's of that flu going around.  Going out to the Texas Roadhouse Grille tonight as I continue to celebrate my birthday week. One couple can't make it because of that darned flu.  Get well. :big grin:


----------



## Leni

Have a fun evening.  I just have no energy.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Have a fun evening.  I just have no energy.



Ate like a draft horse.  Full rack of ribs, loaded fries and a cup of chili.  Washed it all down with a couple LaBatts Light.  The waitresses did two line dances and as hard as they tried they could not get me up on the bucking bronco.  Maybe if I had a few more Labatts I would have been more willing.    Great time.    Time for bed now.  LOL.


----------



## Leni

Sounds like a great time.  I'm feeling better but something is trying to take me down.


----------



## tiredretired

What's cooking?


----------



## Leni

Tonight it will be beef fajitas.


----------



## tiredretired

Yeah, no eating out for me either.  Too darn cold, the high today is 0F.  Deceiving, because it is sunny and bright out, but cooooooooold!!!! 

Thinking about making some Jambalaya with chicken and andouille sausage.  It's easy and quick.

If we weren't trying to lose a few pounds I'd make a Boston Creme Pie, but if I do Mrs. TR will shoot me.


----------



## Leni

I love Boston Cream Pie but haven't had one in ages.  Share your recipe?  

By the way, it is a beautiful day here also.  Windy but in the mid-60's.


----------



## Doc

Sun is out here too.  Temp is 29 now.  That is the high so far today.   I'd rather be in the mid 60's.  That sounds GREAT.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> I love Boston Cream Pie but haven't had one in ages.  Share your recipe?
> 
> By the way, it is a beautiful day here also.  Windy but in the mid-60's.



BOSTON CREME PIE


SPONGE CAKE

3 tablespoons butter
6 large eggs, separated
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
A little additional butter and flour for preparing the baking pan

1. Preheat your oven to 350°.* Put the butter into a small saucepan and melt at a low temperature.* Cool to room temperature.* Using the extra butter, coat the bottom and sides of the springform pan with the butter.* Lightly dust the inside of the pan with flour, and discard the excess.*
2.*Mix the egg yolks and sugar in the food processor until they turn pale and become thick.* Use a spatula to scrape down the sides of the processor bowl.* Add the vanilla and process for a few more seconds.* Add the salt and half the flour.*Pulse 4 - 5 until it's just incorporated into the egg mixture.* Add the remaining flour, and pulse a few more times to incorporate.* Alternately, you can perform these processes with a mixer.* I use a food processor because it's about twice as fast.* If you use a mixer for this step, be sure to clean the beaters well before proceeding to the next step.
3.* Using the mixer with clean beaters, beat the egg whites until they form a stiff peak.*
4.* Empty the egg yolk and flour batter into a large mixing bowl.* Add about 1/3 of the egg whites, and fold them into the batter with a few strokes of a wire whisk.* Add another third and fold in, and then add and fold in the final third.* Don't worry if the whites aren't thoroughly mixed in.
5.* Pour the room temperature melted butter on top of the batter.* Use your whisk or spatula to carefully fold in, being careful to not over mix.*
6.* Scrape the batter (which will be thick) into your prepared springform pan.* Use your spatula to smooth the top.* Pop into the oven, and bake for 20 - 30 minutes.* When the cake is golden brown and springs back when the top is gently pressed, it's done.* Don't over bake, as that will make it tough and dry.* Take it out of the oven, remove from pan, and put on wire rack to cool.

Shortcuts:  mix the eggs all together with the sugar.  Cake will come out slightly less dense, but still very good.
                  Use a store bought yellow cake mix if in a hurry only.  

CREME FILLING

4 large eggs
3/4 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cornstarch
3 tablespoons flour

3 1/2 cups milk
3 tablespoons butter, cut into several pieces
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

1.* Heat the milk in the sauce pan until it's fairly hot, but not boiling or scalding.
2.* Put the eggs, salt, and sugar into the food processor and process for about 30 seconds until well mixed.* Add the cornstarch and flour, and process until smooth.* Slowly pour in the hot milk, and process for a few more seconds.
3.* Pour the mixture back into the sauce pan.* Heat it, stirring constantly with a whisk, until it thickens and comes to a boil.*Continue to stir constantly while you let it boil for 3 minutes.* It will become even thicker.* Remove from the stove.
4.* Stir in the pieces of butter and then the vanilla.* Dump the pastry cream into a bowl, and cover it with plastic wrap.* Put the plastic wrap directly on the surface of the pastry cream to prevent it from forming a thick layer on top.
5.*Refrigerate the pastry cream until it is completely cold.* The time required for this will depend somewhat on the temperature of your refrigerator, but count on at least 4 to 5 hours.* The pastry cream will keep in the refrigerator for 3 days, so you may want to make it on the day before you need it.

Shortcut  Use two small boxes of instant vanilla pudding or one large box using ½ the milk so that the crème will come out thick enough to support top layer.  Very important.  


CHOCOLATE GANACHE

1/4 cup heavy cream
6 ounces semi-sweet chocolate

1.* Chop the chocolate into fairly small pieces.*
2.* Put the cream into the small saucepan.*Bring just to a simmer over medium heat.* *
3.* Add the chocolate and stir until about half melted.* Remove from heat and continue stirring until smooth.* As it starts to cool, it will become thick.

Slice the cake horizonitally and the pastry crème layer should be about 1” thick.


----------



## Leni

Many thanks.  I used to be able to buy a mix for this but for some reason it has disappeared off the market along with spice cake.  

Now I'm the winner.  

P. S.  It's 70 right now.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Many thanks.  I used to be able to buy a mix for this but for some reason it has disappeared off the market along with spice cake.
> 
> Now I'm the winner.
> 
> P. S.  It's 70 right now.



That is why I started making my own. Cannot buy the mix anywhere.  I will tell you, using a yellow cake mix and pudding makes a real decent pie, very comparable to the old mix.  If done right, from scratch is incredible, but a lot of work. 

Now I am the winner.


----------



## Leni

Only for a short time.


----------



## tiredretired

Or, in the meantime!


----------



## Leni

I discovered that my local Vons makes Boston Cream Pie.  Bought one for daughters birthday.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> I discovered that my local Vons makes Boston Cream Pie.  Bought one for daughters birthday.



Any good?


----------



## Leni

Actually it was pretty good.  Good chocolate icing.


----------



## tiredretired

If I could find a decent one around here I would buy it, but the supermarket ones are not very good at all.  Real lousy ganache.


----------



## Doc

Same around here.   
I won a game like this once but I forget how I did it.


----------



## Leni

It was $10.00.  At that price it is a special occasion only.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> It was $10.00.  At that price it is a special occasion only.



Yeah, the supermarkets get all of that for theirs.  I've bought one, and that one is the last one.


----------



## Leni

Interesting coincidence.  Your avatar looks like a B 29.  We just had an airshow by the Commerative Air Force at the Van Nuys airport.  Fifi was there along with a Mustang, WW II trainer, and a British C45.  We got to tour them and you could also take rides in them for a price.  I've seen Fifi before but not the others.  Really a neat display.  I could see them flying from my home over the weekend.


----------



## tiredretired

Yes, the atom bomber was a B-29.  I actually had the same toy as pictured in my avatar when I was a kid.  The back of the box was the target and it came with a die cast metal bomb. It was my favorite toy.  An original one today with the original box is worth quite a bit of money.  I no longer have mine, regretfully.  I'm still a kid a heart, I guess.


----------



## Leni

Have you ever seen Fifi?  Really a big airplane.


----------



## tiredretired

No, I'm afraid I have not. I love military aircraft, so I would certainly like to if the situation ever arose.  B29's are a huge aircraft.  Very imposing.


----------



## Leni

Go to their website.  It has a list of the shows that they will be doing.  

I wore the cap that said B-29 when I picked up my daughter from adult day care.  A man there couldn't point out his WW II cap fast enough and asked me to sit down with him.  They have a lot of veterans there.

Now I'm the winner.


----------



## Leni

No contenders?


----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> No contenders?



Can't beat a B-29, but I have ridden in a C-130 before and I have a Warthog hat.  I did however paid for my brother on his 60th birthday to fly in a B-17 at Willow Run airport, home of the Yankee Air Force.


----------



## deand1

I was teaching a hazmat class at Fort Leonard Wood, MO many years ago.  We had a day off so the instructors were invited to be observers at a bombing run by USAF Reserves from MI in A-10 Thunderbolts.  What a show!

First bombing runs on single targets from 10,000, very impressive!  Next strafing from low lever using their Gatling guns.  The rounds were super sonic so you saw the impact then you hear the shot.  We tried to imagine being an enemy on the ground being shot at then hearing the shot.  Very impressive.


----------



## Leni

Would love to have seen that.  I wouldn't want to be anywhere near an Air Force target.


----------



## Umberto

deand1 said:


> I was teaching a hazmat class at Fort Leonard Wood, MO many years ago.  We had a day off so the instructors were invited to be observers at a bombing run by USAF Reserves from MI in A-10 Thunderbolts.  What a show!
> 
> First bombing runs on single targets from 10,000, very impressive!  Next strafing from low lever using their Gatling guns.  The rounds were super sonic so you saw the impact then you hear the shot.  We tried to imagine being an enemy on the ground being shot at then hearing the shot.  Very impressive.



I was driving outside of Indianapolis early one morning and an A10 made a run on my truck then went vertical. OMG, what a thrill that was and will never forget it. 

So, when were you at FLW? I was there in 78-80 and helped build the new, then, gun club with Col. Franklin. I often wondered if Leonard Willie is still alive?  I just googled the club and it's sure changed since those days. I shot my first registered skeet birds there. One day hope to get back there to look around - the thing I enjoyed most was gigging suckers and carp before Christmas and then having a big fish fry at the club.


----------



## deand1

Umberto, I was at Leonard Wood in the '90's.  The National Guard was gearing up for regional hazmat response through out the US.  Us instructors were non-military fire service hazmat specialists with training as a speciality.  We were contracted to teach the NG our hazmat response skills.  Our hazmat field exercises were held next to the ponds where the Army Engineers trained with their portable tank bridges.  That was fun to watch too.

I spent many cold weeks there. We all felt honored to be in the presence of our dedicated military service personnel.  Many fond memories too lengthily to relate here.


----------



## Umberto

Thanks for your service, as well.


----------



## tiredretired

All about me.  The winner, that is.


----------



## Doc

Whoa whoa whoa ....I say hold on there a bit.    I'm here now.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Whoa whoa whoa ....I say hold on there a bit.    I'm here now.



I just got excited.  I'm better now.


----------



## Leni

Hold everything guys.  The dancer is here.


----------



## tiredretired

She got the moves!


----------



## Leni

Yoou'd better believe that I have the moves.  I also do the sword dance.


----------



## tiredretired

I used to have some moves, then I got old.  Now I move to go get the bottle of Ibuprofen.


----------



## Galvatron

I just moved and shafted ....who would have ever guessed a fart could fool you


----------



## Leni

If it's any consolation I'm getting old also.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> If it's any consolation I'm getting old also.



Well, as a matter of fact, it is.   Misery loves company, after all.


----------



## Leni

Yes it does.


----------



## Umberto

Please pass the Geritol.


----------



## Galvatron

i shall win in 10....


----------



## Galvatron

9....


----------



## Galvatron

6.......


----------



## Galvatron

8.....


----------



## Leni

Oh No you don't!


----------



## Doc

Beers for all.


----------



## tiredretired

Still moving!


----------



## Umberto

Pizza Pizza and ice cold Jever


----------



## Leni

I love a good pizza and an ice cold beer.


----------



## Umberto

I dunno? Tonight is Papa Murphy's.


----------



## tiredretired

Pizza Pizza!


----------



## Leni

You're a little far away for me to join you tonight.


----------



## MrLiberty

Beer and hot dogs for me.....


----------



## Leni

I can live with that.  Need brown mustard and sauerkraut for the dogs.  I'll make potato salad and coleslaw.


----------



## tiredretired

I like Potato Salad.


----------



## Doc

There is no doubt, no hesitation, no procrastination ... I do now declare myself The .....Hey look a squirrel!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> I can live with that.  Need brown mustard and sauerkraut for the dogs.  I'll make potato salad and coleslaw.




Red Pelican mustard.......






A Detroit original.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> There is no doubt, no hesitation, no procrastination ... I do now declare myself The .....Hey look a squirrel!!!!!!!!



You're lucky.  I got a damn big fat woodchuck I'm trying to shoot.  The sumbitch is munching in the garden and is one damn friggin' shortimer, I will tell you.  

Please vote on which firearm I should use:

1.  AR M4orgery with red dot and 2x magnifier using 55 grain Nosler Varmageddon bullets.
2.  M1 Garand with 168 grain SMK Hollow Point.
3.  M1 Carbine using 110 grain round nose FMJ.  

I'm leaning toward the AR.  Those Varmageddons are nasty.


----------



## Galvatron

if...just if....if i was to take of my clothes...would it make you all fuck off and let the thread die


----------



## Doc

M1 Garand all the way.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> if...just if....if i was to take of my clothes...would it make you all fuck off and let the thread die



Easy there fella.  We're talking about killing something right now and that takes precedent over male nudity.  



Doc said:


> M1 Garand all the way.



A vote for the big boy.  Noted.


----------



## Umberto

TiredRetired said:


> You're lucky.  I got a damn big fat woodchuck I'm trying to shoot.  The sumbitch is munching in the garden and is one damn friggin' shortimer, I will tell you.
> 
> Please vote on which firearm I should use:
> 
> 1.  AR M4orgery with red dot and 2x magnifier using 55 grain Nosler Varmageddon bullets.
> 2.  M1 Garand with 168 grain SMK Hollow Point.
> 3.  M1 Carbine using 110 grain round nose FMJ.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the AR.  Those Varmageddons are nasty.



I'd let you try my M1A NM. with 168 gr. Noslers.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> I'd let you try my M1A NM. with 168 gr. Noslers.



Got one of those too.  A Springer NM with the old style receiver stamping that says 7.62mm.  I don't hunt with it being NM so I did not include it in the mix.

She, of course, is the one on top.  :big grin:

Please choose from the 3 listed, Umberto!


----------



## Umberto

Very nice! That one has some of the original M14 parts then.

I sold my M1, just never cared for them. When I went into the reserves we had M1's and nerved developed a love for one like my M14. Are you at the M14 forum?

This would work. 25/06






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> Very nice! That one has some of the original M14 parts then.
> 
> I sold my M1, just never cared for them. When I went into the reserves we had M1's and nerved developed a love for one like my M14. Are you at the M14 forum?
> 
> This would work. 25/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Yes all USGI parts except the Receiver (of course) Barrel (Wilson NM) and the stock, which is a Fred's Big Red Birch.  The picture does not do it justice. 

Yes, I am over at the M14 Forum.  MrJitters is my moniker over there.  I have not posted there in a while, though.  I go through spells.  

The honest truth is my M1A is a much better rifle then I am as a shot with my failing eyes and not so steady shooting posture now.  Sadly she spends her days as a safe queen.  I should sell her and use the money to buy something I will actually use, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger.  No pun intended.  

Yes, the 25/06 will work just fine and a very nice rifle, indeed.  Beautiful looking wood.


----------



## Leni

MrLiberty said:


> Red Pelican mustard.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Detroit original.




I use Silver Spring with horse radish.


----------



## Umberto

TR - Here is my carbine I got from my father. It was a paratrooper, he took the the paratrooper stock off and threw it way! He was commander of an engineer company that carried carbines. When the armorer came around he brought my father this stock which he refinished with linseed oil, hand rubbed. I had a chance to buy an aftermarket paratrooper stock but passed. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leni

Beautiful!


----------



## Umberto

Leni said:


> Beautiful!



The sad thing is none of my boys want it. One day will have to find a young man worthy of the gift as I won't sell it.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> The sad thing is none of my boys want it. One day will have to find a young man worthy of the gift as I won't sell it.



Just noticed your carbine picture.

I may be far from a young man, but I am as worthy as they get 

That's a beautiful stock, but I am sure I do not need to remind you how much that old original paratrooper stock would be worth these days.


----------



## Umberto

Oh, I do know. My father never did and it was his decision and several bad ones he made, thanks to NRA and sporterizing articles of the 50's and 60's.


----------



## tiredretired

Me.


----------



## Leni

NOPE!  I'm the winner here.


----------



## Doc

I don't think so.


----------



## Leni

Good try Doc.


----------



## Umberto

Ammo up!


----------



## Leni

This lady is not giving up.


----------



## tiredretired

I think you shouldn't!


----------



## Doc

I am thinking, we really need a winner in this thread.   I am going to randomly select a date and exact time to close this thread.  Last poster at that time will be the true Winner of this thread.   At that point I trust one of you will start a new Winner thread.   
The random time and day will be somewhere between Aug 11th and Aug 16th.   So get your posts in if you truly feel you are the winner.  I will share the date and time with a mod, so as to ensure there are no favorites or finagling going on.   The mod and myself will obviously not be eligible to win.  Dang it.    Have FUN!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I WIN!!!


----------



## Galvatron

So if i do win what do i win??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry Galv...two of us can't win this thing!


----------



## Galvatron

Can't we lay in bed and post together


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nope. Not going to happen.  Sorry galvi. Only one of us can win this thing.


----------



## Galvatron

Then this is simple .... There can be only one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqhHgT4mvRQ


----------



## Leni

Hey you two guys, I'm still here.


----------



## Galvatron

#1


----------



## Doc

...the time is getting close.

.


.


.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


.

..


dinnertime that is.


----------



## Galvatron

Chicken dinner im the winner


----------



## Leni

I'm still in the running!


----------



## Galvatron

dream on


----------



## Doc

Dreams and all that stuff - Leo Kotte   < Great LP / CD


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So where do I claim my prize for being the winner?


----------



## Doc

At the North Pole.   Just tell em doc sent ya.


----------



## Galvatron

on my way


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll race you. If that doesn't work I can always beat you with my cane. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

Dont make me sing


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying to scare me off?


----------



## Galvatron

I will show you young man


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji33] Thanks for the offer but I don't swing that way. [emoji12] 

Btw. I win.


----------



## Galvatron

go swing on this you loser


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nope.  Still me in the winner's circle


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## NorthernRedneck

*ME!!!*


----------



## Galvatron

nice try mr second place...take silver and walk away


----------



## Leni

Oh My!  We are getting creative around here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok....Here's your second place prize Galvi.......A red sports car and a hot chick to keep you company.  Now push aside and let me claim my winning prize.


----------



## Galvatron

you win...she reminds me of my MIL and i cant be arsed with seeing fat her arse.


----------



## Leni

Hey!  Are you forgetting that I'm still here?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. You can have a piece of her too if you want leni. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

if your happy and you know it kiss my arse


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


----------



## Doc

Where's Leni?    She didn't concede to you guys did she?  Hope she's okay.


----------



## tiredretired

Nobody concedes on this thread.


----------



## Galvatron

WINNER


----------



## Galvatron

I just had a look back on this thread and you know what,the thread starter has been banned along with a few others,so with that said i declare this....

FF current members are all winners.


----------



## tiredretired

Whatever happened to Murph?  Forgot about him. He disappeared.  Poor old Murph.


----------



## Leni

No, you guys aren't that lucky.  I'm still here.  Just had to take daughter to the neurology clinic yesterday which destroys a whole day.  Then I had to take hubby to the wound care clinic today and he always wants to go grocery shopping afterwards which takes up another whole day.  Blood tests came back for me and I'm okay until October.  

Add to all of the above that it is over 100 today and I think that I am going to melt.  Nevertheless, I plan to be THE WINNER!


----------



## Leni

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh. You can have a piece of her too if you want leni. Lol



NO THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just trying to be generous Leni!  lol


----------



## Leni

You can forget being that kind of generous Buddy.   

I am a very competitive person as you can tell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At least we know Galvi won't win this thing.  He's too busy snoring right now.


----------



## Leni

But I'm not asleep.  At least not yet.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Whatever happened to Murph?  Forgot about him. He disappeared.  Poor old Murph.



Murph got ear aids and went to Sweden for treatment, i can assure you he is ok in fact i will go email him now to tell him he is a loser


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Life is sure tough when you're as good as me!  Wish all the other posters in this thread knew what it feels like to be a winner like me.


----------



## Galvatron

i do


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't wait to see Galvi  when I win this thing.


----------



## Galvatron

cant wait to see us both lose


----------



## Leni

I plan to win.


----------



## Galvatron

And i bet you do


----------



## Leni

Better believe it.  It is going up to 105 today.


----------



## Galvatron

Your getting old


----------



## Leni

SO?


----------



## Doc

We are hours away from a real winner in this thing.


----------



## Leni

Then we can start over.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just for the record this is post 3,400 in this thread and nobody has won


----------



## Galvatron

Now i have


----------



## Galvatron

Can i have my crown please


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're wrong jim. I just did. [emoji12]


----------



## Galvatron

who is jim


----------



## Galvatron

give me a w





give me a i




give me a n




give me a beer



give me a n


give me another n


another beer


pork chop


an e 



not the drug type e


give me a country rrrrrrrrrrr



what have we got........















winner if i done my math correct


----------



## Leni

Just a little cocky there Galvatron.


----------



## Galvatron

I have every reason to be....i won


----------



## Leni

No winners announced so far.


----------



## Galvatron

Leni i am a Gentleman, i have had my fun but i have always believed in ladies first....post away its all yours.


----------



## Leni

Don't concede.  That takes the fun out of it.  I'm eating my breakfast here at the computer.  That's why I am responding so quickly.  What are you doing?


----------



## Galvatron

Just had dinner,watching a film in a bit whilst the house is quiet,and also enjoying the sound of a storm roll in....enjoy your breakfast winner


----------



## Leni

How about co-winner?  I love pork chops with German fried potatoes and applesauce.  

It is going to be blistering hot here today.  105 or so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You two still fighting over second place?


----------



## Leni

Sort of.  I was wondering what had happened to everyone else.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leni said:


> Sort of.  I was wondering what had happened to everyone else.



I'm here sitting on the sidelines watching.


----------



## Leni

I've got to go and get some house work done.  Post away everyone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.  I should get some sort of prize for getting the abuse I've taken over the past couple dayss over here.  Had two needles yesterday.  Just got back from another two needless today.


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> I'm here sitting on the sidelines watching.



pass the popcorn and it best have butter on it Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't forget the soda to go with it!


----------



## Galvatron

Can i have some chocolate i have been good


----------



## Leni

And don't forget the salt.  Popcorn has to have a lot f butter and salt.


----------



## Doc

And if you reallly want a treat add Parmesan cheese.  Mmmmm good.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> pass the popcorn and it best have butter on it Jim





Leni said:


> And don't forget the salt.  Popcorn has to have a lot f butter and salt.



It's got oily translucent stuff on it that kind of tastes like butter.  There's plenty of salt too!

Doc's idea sounds good!

You're on your own for sodas.  I just do popcorn.


----------



## Galvatron

I really need to go for a poop.......


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> And if you reallly want a treat add Parmesan cheese.  Mmmmm good.




I like taking the cheese packet out of a box of Kraft macaroni and cheese and sprinkle it on popcorn, very tasty.......


----------



## Leni

I like the idea of Parmesan.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't forget a package of peanuts to go along with the popcorn


edit by doc to add:

...and we have a winner.  Congrats Northern Redneck, you did it.      

Way to go.   This thread is closed.   To all, feel free to start another similar thread if you want.


----------

